# The Building of an X-Roid - Progress Thread & Countdown to Unveil



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Ok well for some that know me I am into heavy poundage / high performance bows that are one of a kind. Well thats exactly what the X-Roid will be. So for a little while I was calling every bow manufacture I could and seeing if they would build me a custom bow. Well lets just say that there were no takers and I knew that I would have to do another Frankenbow to get what I wanted. I had been talking to Breathn and he had been scheming how to achieve the KE & MO numbers I had in mind. 

So I am sitting in a treestand and I get a text from Breathn with a picture of a set of limbs.






He asked me how I would feel about a 33" ATA bow that would make the numbers I wanted. We discussed back and forth and ultimately decided to move forward with the X-Roid build. Basically we set out to make the baddest bow to ever get hoisted up to a treestand. I knew with Breathn on board and this being his creation that it was possible. :rock-on:

So I needed to find a bow to start with. Well the AT classifieds have been my friend lately. I have found all kinds of stuff for the X-Roid in there. But I found a bow and made a great deal on it. So my buddy nontypical169 went and picked it up for me and brought it up to WV for me since he was headed this way to hunt that weekend.












Now nontippy tried to convince me thats the way it rode up here from NC but you cant be the VP of Team Whack 'Em & Stack 'Em doing things like that so I know he was fibbin. 

Well the base bow made it to WV no worse for wear and I finally got to feel the draw cycle and see what the bow fealt like in my hands before shipping it off to Breathn. I think we need a new draw length mod :sign10:








I shipped it off to Breathn and not expecting to hear anything till the weekend, but he coudlnt hold back he had to find out if what he dreamed up was gonna work. So I get a text with this pic and it says X-Roid XXXlbs.






Now you didnt think I would actually give that info away yet did ya. Well the bow doesnt have Johns strings yet and hasnt been tuned yet and it shot a 650grain arrow at XXXfps. Come on I aint giving that info away yet either lol. I will say that prelimarily made XXX KE and X.XX MO. All in time wil be revealed about the X-Roid. Stay Tuned I will reveal more as we go! LOL


----------



## Jester1023 (Dec 16, 2010)

That is awesome!!! I'm in no way, shape, manner, or form able to get high poundage bows back, so it won't be for me. You have started with an amazing platform in the XForce HF.


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Jester1023 said:


> That is awesome!!! I'm in no way, shape, manner, or form able to get high poundage bows back, so it won't be for me. You have started with an amazing platform in the XForce HF.


i had never held one of em till that one came to wv. breathn loves em and talks about how smooth they are. he wasnt lieing that is nice and smooth.


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

I know the numbers. Let's just say, it's gonna be a bow that only a large human can shoot. It ain't your little sisters bow!!


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

Get on with it!


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

now keep a lid on it Mr. MGG lol they would say were lying if you told anyway


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

170p&ywhitail said:


> Get on with it!


i gotta wait till after my son is born to go down and get it. from the sounds thats coming from the recliner beside me that might happen tonight lol. there is still work to be done to it though so we got a lil bit. lil patience lol it wont be a let down like the insanity i promise


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Old PBuck is right little sister beware


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

Oh I'm :shhh:


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

whack&stack said:


> i gotta wait till after my son is born to go down and get it. from the sounds thats coming from the recliner beside me that might happen tonight lol. there is still work to be done to it though so we got a lil bit. lil patience lol it wont be a let down like the insanity i promise



Ruh Roh, you got your go bag ready?


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

whack&stack said:


> i gotta wait till after my son is born to go down and get it. from the sounds thats coming from the recliner beside me that might happen tonight lol. there is still work to be done to it though so we got a lil bit. lil patience lol it wont be a let down like the insanity i promise


Well I can't wait to see the specs! And good luck and congrats on the lil boy!


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

DocMort said:


> Ruh Roh, you got your go bag ready?


lol been ready notice i wasnt in a treestand today so you know its REAL close


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

Nice avy docmort! Looks like whacks wife!


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

170p&ywhitail said:


> Well I can't wait to see the specs! And good luck and congrats on the lil boy!


thank you i am sure all will go fine


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

pbuck said:


> Nice avy docmort! Looks like whacks wife!


lol and your avy might have something to do with it lol


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

whack&stack said:


> lol and your avy might have something to do with it lol


lmao!


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Lol, So mine looks like her and his well something like his caused it. hmmm anyways. 

Congrats my friend.


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

thanks buddy


----------



## evobowhunter (Dec 14, 2011)

Im interested. my HF 6 is one of my favs.


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Just keep following this here thread and I am sure my buddy whack will release his specs in due time. Its a doozy


----------



## lovetohunt93 (Aug 3, 2010)

Ive been waiting for this thread to pop up! Cant wait to see what the bows numbers are!


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

Im guessing 101lb draw weight, 120lbs KE, and 291fps with a 650gr arrow!


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Fullstrutter said:


> Im guessing 101lb draw weight, 120lbs KE, and 291fps with a 650gr arrow!


in a word. no lol


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

More powerful?


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

in a word. yes lol


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

Holy chit! 

Ok....got to ask...how tall are you, how much do you weigh, and how much do you benchpress?

LOL


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Fullstrutter said:


> Holy chit!
> 
> Ok....got to ask...how tall are you, how much do you weigh, and how much do you benchpress?
> 
> LOL


lol the ol man used to tell me if anyone gave me a hard time to tell em i was big enough to stand flat footed and crap in a dumpster lol 

i am 6'6" 360lbs and i can handle my own in a weight room


----------



## kthiltgen (Jun 18, 2010)

Oh my!


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

cant wait to see this thing.


----------



## D3TH_OVRH3D (Sep 23, 2010)

I like where this is headed.. More please!


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

sawtoothscream said:


> cant wait to see this thing.


lol me either the wife needs to hurry up and pop this baby out lol


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

whack&stack said:


> lol me either the wife needs to hurry up and pop this baby out lol


tell her to quit being lazy and pop that sucker out. j/k


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

I think she is trying, or will be trying soon from the sounds of things, then the only thing were going to hear is the big man saying he is to tried and worn out to try his xroid.... 

Haha


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

D3TH_OVRH3D said:


> I like where this is headed.. More please!


thats all i got right now dude. apparently breathn has to go to work and sleep too :sleepy2: geez lol


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

DocMort said:


> I think she is trying, or will be trying soon from the sounds of things, then the only thing were going to hear is the big man saying he is to tried and worn out to try his xroid....
> 
> Haha


lol we are recording minutes between contractions now. naw i will be ok i think breathn might wear it out before i get it he loves it lol


----------



## Jcurtis79 (Aug 22, 2010)

*Subscribed*

Subscribed


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Yeah you are getting close then my brother. Not to long now..... I was told when I was going through medic school put the catchers mitt on and get in your crouch


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

i got a softball mitt will that work?


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

yeah I can just see your big arse playing softball... 

Slow pitch beer league I hope


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

lol i dont play at all my wife was an all state softball player so i got a mitt just to toss it in the backyard with her one of these things you do as married folks to try and spend time together lol


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Lol, Mine picked up archery


----------



## navyman20 (Oct 27, 2009)

whack&stack said:


> thats all i got right now dude. apparently breathn has to go to work and sleep too :sleepy2: geez lol


the nerve of that guy haha...i have some ideas of what the specs of your bow might be, and im pretty sure knowing how crazy you are plus an hf6 w/ a billion lb draw you could get a pass thru on a car lol


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

DocMort said:


> Lol, Mine picked up archery


i got her a bow and painted it pink for her and i hope she never takes it to the woods lol thats my time. i got a hunting buddy for a reason lol


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Lol, mine likes to hunt but understands I only put her in my good spots for a limited number of times then its my turn


----------



## evobowhunter (Dec 14, 2011)

navyman20 said:


> the nerve of that guy haha...i have some ideas of what the specs of your bow might be, and im pretty sure knowing how crazy you are plus an hf6 w/ a billion lb draw you could get a pass thru on a car lol


its gonna pass thru length wise.


----------



## Arobie120 (Aug 6, 2010)

I want a bow like this while i can still pull it. Cant wait til she's done


----------



## navyman20 (Oct 27, 2009)

evobowhunter said:


> its gonna pass thru length wise.


im not disagreeing with ya haha


----------



## StevenT (Dec 9, 2010)

whack&stack said:


> lol the ol man used to tell me if anyone gave me a hard time to tell em i was big enough to stand flat footed and crap in a dumpster lol
> 
> i am 6'6" 360lbs and i can handle my own in a weight room


That's frekin hilarious

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## evobowhunter (Dec 14, 2011)

I know where to borrow a bow for a car hunt now ...


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

I am saying we will see specs in less than 3 weeks


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

yeah should be about right doc she said i need to get ready to go the hospital yay then onto picking up the xroid lol


----------



## IL 88 (Aug 15, 2007)

Posting so I can find this one later.

I take it the only shooter this bow will see for a while is a hooter shooter?


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

IL 88 said:


> Posting so I can find this one later.
> 
> I take it the only shooter this bow will see for a while is a hooter shooter?


Nope breathn has been shooting it he says it's smooth


Sent from my new mobile electronic T&A viewing gadget


----------



## nontypical169 (Dec 22, 2009)

Well Im so glad im co-vp of whack,em and stack,em. I have the inside scoop on specs and just let me say its not for the weak at heart.


----------



## nontypical169 (Dec 22, 2009)

IL 88 said:


> Posting so I can find this one later.
> 
> I take it the only shooter this bow will see for a while is a hooter shooter?


Dude have you never seen whack. Hell he bench pressed my lil subaru!


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Non Typ its good to see you here. I hear say that you don't know how to pull the trigger is that true? 

Yes the specs I figure will be make some of the lesser heads Implode


----------



## nontypical169 (Dec 22, 2009)

DocMort said:


> Non Typ its good to see you here. I hear say that you don't know how to pull the trigger is that true?
> 
> Yes the specs I figure will be make some of the lesser heads Implode



Dude I got my arse handed to me that one day. I couldnt catch a break. I dont know what I was thinking by passing those 2 bucks but, atleast I didnt get kicked off the team. Dude the specs are beyond anything ive ever seen. Im going to video the unveiling and the numbers when we go pick it up because if not nobodys going to beleive it.


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

nontypical169 said:


> Dude I got my arse handed to me that one day. I couldnt catch a break. I dont know what I was thinking by passing those 2 bucks but, atleast I didnt get kicked off the team. Dude the specs are beyond anything ive ever seen. Im going to video the unveiling and the numbers when we go pick it up because if not nobodys going to beleive it.


That last parts a good idea. The are gonna be mind bottling lol


Sent from my new mobile electronic T&A viewing gadget


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

I just want to watch him shoot one and bust it down


----------



## nontypical169 (Dec 22, 2009)

whack&stack said:


> That last parts a good idea. The are gonna be mind bottling lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my new mobile electronic T&A viewing gadget



Lets just say the reg size human would blow a testicle out but,when your of unreal human size its not going to be a prob.


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

nontypical169 said:


> Lets just say the reg size human would blow a testicle out but,when your of unreal human size its not going to be a prob.


I am the large human according to pbuck lol


Sent from my new mobile electronic T&A viewing gadget


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

DocMort said:


> I just want to watch him shoot one and bust it down


Lol this will take all the guesswork outta penetration


Sent from my new mobile electronic T&A viewing gadget


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

whack&stack said:


> Lol this will take all the guesswork outta penetration
> 
> 
> Sent from my new mobile electronic T&A viewing gadget


Exactly.... 

yes you are very large for someone to be able to make me look small as my wife would say makes you a big dude


----------



## the critter (Feb 15, 2008)

I xan't wait to see the spcs, hell by the way it sounds you outta be able to use magnus bullheads, ON DEER!


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

the critter said:


> I xan't wait to see the spcs, hell by the way it sounds you outta be able to use magnus bullheads, ON DEER!


Lol I wouldn't be afraid to hit with a judo point lok


Sent from my new mobile electronic T&A viewing gadget


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

Hey brotha whack, I need to post up that pic of you again. People need a face to put with the large human comment. Hope alls well with the wifey. I'm here if ya need anything. Well, I may fall asleep in this chair but I'll check in


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

For all of you who might wonder if whack can handle this bow, here's a pic of him with me and NONTIPPY. I'm to the right of whack and NONTIPPY to the left. We're not little guys and whack makes us look like small humans. He draws that 92# black mamba like it was a kids bow so he can handle some weight. 

Oh yeah, that's Basnbuks on the far right.


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Man we have a good time when we get together lol


Sent from my new mobile electronic T&A viewing gadget


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

whack&stack said:


> Man we have a good time when we get together lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my new mobile electronic T&A viewing gadget


And eat well too. No chance of us being shrinking humans. Lol!


----------



## blinginpse (Jun 21, 2011)

man yall boys ride each other like freakin saddles. I love all yalls threads there funny as ****. Ol whack you aint the typical teddy bear. your bigger:help:


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

No kidding dude u might have to bring me dinner I have a feeling hospital food isn't gonna be as good a pbucks kitchen 


Sent from my new mobile electronic T&A viewing gadget


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

blinginpse said:


> man yall boys ride each other like freakin saddles. I love all yalls threads there funny as ****. Ol whack you aint the typical teddy bear. your bigger:help:


And don't forget cuter than your average teddy bear too lol


Sent from my new mobile electronic T&A viewing gadget


----------



## Whitey375 (Mar 26, 2009)

So what are you going to use for arrows with the new rig? Do you need to go beyond .200?


----------



## Whitey375 (Mar 26, 2009)

BTW, congrats on the forthcoming baby, nothing better than kids.


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

I am not sure ****** I haven't got to shoot it yet and it's only been fired at short distance through a chrono. I might have to sleeve some arrows but we will see. I might honestly have to add weight to em to slow em down so they will handle a lil better. But u never know they might fly like darts. 


Sent from my new mobile electronic T&A viewing gadget


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

I am hoping I can shoot my 2419s since I have 4 dozen of em. Thanks on the congrats at the hospital now. 


Sent from my new mobile electronic T&A viewing gadget


----------



## blinginpse (Jun 21, 2011)

cuter eh.....you men cuter than your average teddy bear with your spec. lmao or just the bear himself period lol..congrats biggin on the lill en


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Lol I am just cuter than a teddy bear all the way around. I got a mirror I know I look good lol


Sent from my new mobile electronic T&A viewing gadget


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

But this ain't about teddy bears this is about a bow that will make women and children cry. 


Sent from my new mobile electronic T&A viewing gadget


----------



## Whitey375 (Mar 26, 2009)

The 2419's are a .268 spine, right? I would think too weak? Maybe the Gold Tip Kinetic 200's should be sufficient. And if they're not heavy enough, I've heard of guys gluing weed whacker cord inside if you can find the right diameter. Or maybe some of that 8gpi weight tube from 3 Rivers, for the 2419's, I know it stiffened the dynamic spine for some arrows that a friend used. If you go with the GT use Axis components, the GT ones suck.


----------



## blinginpse (Jun 21, 2011)

whack&stack said:


> But this ain't about teddy bears this is about a bow that will make women and children cry.
> 
> 
> Sent from my new mobile electronic T&A viewing gadget


im in on this one....maybe what jeff foxworthy said will hold true with your lady and bein in the hospital. Heard em tell one time that it took longer to cook a good pot of chili than what a woman stays in the hospital after havin a lill one, and that the chili had to cook atleast 6 hours.. So maybe she can pop it out with everything bein ok, sleep a lil and get on back to the house so you can get on with this bow thats gonna be so mean:cheer2::behindsof


----------



## BDHUNTR (May 24, 2003)

My rotator cuff is screaming in protest....and it's just _looking_ at that damned thing! :rofl:


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Lil whack made it here I'll start a thread lol


Sent from my new mobile electronic T&A viewing gadget


----------



## BDHUNTR (May 24, 2003)

Congrats!


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks


Sent from my new mobile electronic T&A viewing gadget


----------



## basnbuks (Jul 13, 2010)

Oh lord how did I miss this thread. Guys come on now don't get all hyped up about this I got a lil to add to this threrad jus lemme get caught up at work an I'll chime in .... Congrats on my new nephew he looks jus like me. Well ya see I always know were my weinie is


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Wondered when you would find this thread figured u were walking in circles lol


Sent from my new mobile electronic T&A viewing gadget


----------



## dtrkyman (Jul 27, 2004)

i hope it is 125lbs whack and can pass through a school bus, i am 160lbs max and have shot bows comfortably at 85lbs and shot bows 100lbs when i built one for a customer going on an elephant hunt. all these little guys shoot 70lbs and scoff at a big dude shooting 80 or more, if i could still handle 80 plus i would surely shoot it.


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

How in the world did I miss this!


----------



## silverado08 (Jul 14, 2007)

Come on man! For a second I thought you went ahead and drove down. Get the stirrups from the hospital and I'll shoot this bow!


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Old whack, started a new thread, there is now another big un, well lil un right now.


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Man life's kinda busy right now. Lol 
Y'all just keep guessing it's gonna be sick 




Sent from my new mobile electronic T&A viewing gadget


----------



## Razorhunter (Dec 2, 2011)

I don't know how much weight Whack can pull,but I pulled a 120# bow one time (guy put the wrong strings on it at a shop and told me he had a bow I couldn't pull,didn't tell me the weight till I'd pulled it,lol) . If I can pull 120# I'm bettin' he could pull 150#.............I'm betting it's 152# smoking a 680 gr arrow at 368fps


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

If we could get to 150 it would be over 400fps lol dang that'd be cookin


Sent from my new mobile electronic T&A viewing gadget


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Lol bill it'll be a few weeks till I go get it gotta get dipped yet


Sent from my new mobile electronic T&A viewing gadget


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Man forget getting it dipped neon green and black limbs. Let the little fers laugh at you they can't handle one in the shoulder... 

Oh yeah life might be busy for the next few years


----------



## navyman20 (Oct 27, 2009)

whack&stack said:


> Lol bill it'll be a few weeks till I go get it gotta get dipped yet
> 
> 
> Sent from my new mobile electronic T&A viewing gadget


forget getting it dipped...powercoat it pink and let everybody laugh until they try to pull it back :wink:


----------



## BDHUNTR (May 24, 2003)

navyman20 said:


> forget getting it dipped...powercoat it pink and let everybody laugh until they try to pull it back :wink:


LMAO! 

Tell 'em that's what their eyeballs will look like IF they get it to half-draw!


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Trust me when I say I got something wicked in mind if they. Can get the film


Sent from my new mobile electronic T&A viewing gadget


----------



## navyman20 (Oct 27, 2009)

BDHUNTR said:


> LMAO!
> 
> Tell 'em that's what their eyeballs will look like IF they get it to half-draw!


then after they cant get it back ask what poundage they normally shoot and say this one is "only" a 60#er..bet every one of them would be scratching their heads and checking out their own stuff...then next time u saw them break the news that its really over 100#s


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

I don't know why everyone keeps thinking this thing gonna go over 100lbs


Sent from my new mobile electronic T&A viewing gadget


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Ask pbuck or nontippy this ain't a standard whack rig ;-)


Sent from my new mobile electronic T&A viewing gadget


----------



## ManOfKnight (Mar 5, 2009)

I would not mind shooting a bow in that range...while I am not 6'6" ( am the runt in my family at 5'10"...everyone else is 6'2" or above ) I would love to shoot my Omen around 90 or so (I am not whack...don't think I could handle above 100 on my Omen). She is at 74 now and it is pretty easy...the gym is my friend.

I am subscribing to this thread...I want to see the outcome. My guess at 6'6" you have to be drawing 32" at least...giving you another few fps.


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

You would be right if I anchored "correctly" I put the release head in the corner of my mouth instead of pulling past it. So 31" draw ion the bow and a half inch dloop


Sent from my new mobile electronic T&A viewing gadget


----------



## GhostBuck_007 (May 21, 2010)

Subscribed....


----------



## basnbuks (Jul 13, 2010)

Come on whack I know ur busy an all but give us a history lesson on the "grinch"


----------



## basnbuks (Jul 13, 2010)

Oh an btw I do know the #'s an let's jus say this. Big bros bow puts a new meaning to "party" huntin!!!!!


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

basnbuks said:


> Oh an btw I do know the #'s an let's jus say this. Big bros bow puts a new meaning to "party" huntin!!!!!


Yes it does, as non typ said in a pm to me. Party Rock


----------



## nontypical169 (Dec 22, 2009)

Dang I just woke up from my hibernation and there's all kinds of things going on. Lil whacksters came into the world and I didn't even know it. Congrats my bro! 8.1 pounds sounds like he's going to be like his big teddy bear of a dad. Heck the xroid will be 50 pounds to light for him when he turns 10. Lol. By the way I told you to watch bnb every sec he was there at your house. Lol.


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Yeah if he doesn't start to add size quickly. Basnbuks might not have been lost. 

I kid I Kid. 

And I am still laughing at the fact that late ML season in Ohio and Non Typ still didn't pull the trigger on one of 26 doe he see.


----------



## nontypical169 (Dec 22, 2009)

DocMort said:


> Yes it does, as non typ said in a pm to me. Party Rock


Yep when us 4 get together whenever we leave we gotta tellem SORRY FOR PARTY ROCKIN! But,im just wanting to be like the Prez of the party rock crew Lil Addi she can party rock the nite threw. Lol.


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

basnbuks said:


> Come on whack I know ur busy an all but give us a history lesson on the "grinch"


Ok history lesson. Grinch as you call it was for sale. I bought said bow. Nontyp picked up said bow. Y'all brought the pretty green hf6 to by god and I shipped it to breathn. Breathn has already turned it into the crap stomper we dreamed off. Will get broke down sent for dipping reassembled and made into the baddest hunting rig ever made. The end. Good enough?


Sent from my new mobile electronic T&A viewing gadget


----------



## nontypical169 (Dec 22, 2009)

DocMort said:


> Yeah if he doesn't start to add size quickly. Basnbuks might not have been lost.
> 
> I kid I Kid.
> 
> And I am still laughing at the fact that late ML season in Ohio and Non Typ still didn't pull the trigger on one of 26 doe he see.


Dude I tried TRUST ME. I wanted to post them on our thread so that a certain member could whine about it and say I was killing all HIS deer.


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

I still think it should be like pink or green or purple or something girly since it won't be much more than a 50 lb recurve.


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

nontypical169 said:


> Dude I tried TRUST ME. I wanted to post them on our thread so that a certain member could whine about it and say I was killing all HIS deer.


Yeah, you see that many deer and fail to kill, I am going to have to show you how its done.


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

nontypical169 said:


> Dang I just woke up from my hibernation and there's all kinds of things going on. Lil whacksters came into the world and I didn't even know it. Congrats my bro! 8.1 pounds sounds like he's going to be like his big teddy bear of a dad. Heck the xroid will be 50 pounds to light for him when he turns 10. Lol. By the way I told you to watch bnb every sec he was there at your house. Lol.


Lol he came out and "sorry for party rockin. Where's my xroid daddy?" 


Sent from my new mobile electronic T&A viewing gadget


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

nontypical169 said:


> Dude I tried TRUST ME. I wanted to post them on our thread so that a certain member could whine about it and say I was killing all HIS deer.


Didn't try hard enough apparently lol


Sent from my new mobile electronic T&A viewing gadget


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Yeah he started crying thinking of taking one of the other members deer, must have been afraid


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

DocMort said:


> I still think it should be like pink or green or purple or something girly since it won't be much more than a 50 lb recurve.


Trust me when I say I could rock that bow but I want it to scare kids lol gotta look mean 


Sent from my new mobile electronic T&A viewing gadget


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Lol, paint it green with Blood spatter pattern all over it


----------



## hunter_tlh (Nov 22, 2005)

Watching and waiting. Got my green light on this one now.


----------



## evobowhunter (Dec 14, 2011)

how do you practice with this thing. Im thinking investing in a few 18 wheelers might make it through sighting it in.


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

evobowhunter said:


> how do you practice with this thing. Im thinking investing in a few 18 wheelers might make it through sighting it in.


Guys the specs arent abnormal at all. Like i said not much more than a recurve maybe. Only whack going to suprise everyone


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

DocMort said:


> Guys the specs arent abnormal at all. Like i said not much more than a recurve maybe. Only whack going to suprise everyone


Lol yup one giant recurve


Sent from my new mobile electronic T&A viewing gadget


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

evobowhunter said:


> how do you practice with this thing. Im thinking investing in a few 18 wheelers might make it through sighting it in.


Draw, release and pray to god u hit something solid lol


Sent from my new mobile electronic T&A viewing gadget


----------



## basnbuks (Jul 13, 2010)

whack&stack said:


> Ok history lesson. Grinch as you call it was for sale. I bought said bow. Nontyp picked up said bow. Y'all brought the pretty green hf6 to by god and I shipped it to breathn. Breathn has already turned it into the crap stomper we dreamed off. Will get broke down sent for dipping reassembled and made into the baddest hunting rig ever made. The end. Good enough?
> 
> 
> Sent from my new mobile electronic T&A viewing gadget


. Ur close but now tell the rest of the story, last chance to be4 I do


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

basnbuks said:


> . Ur close but now tell the rest of the story, last chance to be4 I do


What am I leaving out? 


Sent from my new mobile electronic T&A viewing gadget


----------



## nontypical169 (Dec 22, 2009)

DocMort said:


> Yeah he started crying thinking of taking one of the other members deer, must have been afraid


LMAO! Dude theres only a couple things in this universe im afraid of and thats the God almighty and clowns. Man they freak me out! :scared:


----------



## nontypical169 (Dec 22, 2009)

whack&stack said:


> Lol he came out and "sorry for party rockin. Where's my xroid daddy?"
> 
> 
> Sent from my new mobile electronic T&A viewing gadget


Dude with uncles like nontippy,bnb and the ol buck you know he will be a lil PARTY ROCKIN DEER KILLIN MACHINE! 
:rockhard: :dj: :RockOn: :band: :rock: :guitarist2: :banana:


----------



## basnbuks (Jul 13, 2010)

Come on bro tells us who shot the grinch!!!!


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

basnbuks said:


> Come on bro tells us who shot the grinch!!!!


Who shot it where?


Sent from my new mobile electronic T&A viewing gadget


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

Somebody killed the Grinch? :mg:


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

What?????????? I am with PBuck who killed the grinch but anyways. 

Non typ- I am with I am afraid of God and my dad nothing else..... 

And now that I know you hate clowns just wait... oh yeah


----------



## nontypical169 (Dec 22, 2009)

whack&stack said:


> Who shot it where?
> 
> 
> Sent from my new mobile electronic T&A viewing gadget


I think he's reffering it to being a womans bow since that's who's it was. Doc bro don't be pulling up with a car full load of clowns party rockin we might have to see if the xroid will penetrate a car if you do. Lol


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Lol, Some clown balloons maybe a mask hung on the back of the bathroom door. Haha... 

Man I am about to lose it in the PRM....


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

nontypical169 said:


> I think he's reffering it to being a womans bow since that's who's it was. Doc bro don't be pulling up with a car full load of clowns party rockin we might have to see if the xroid will penetrate a car if you do. Lol


Lol what it was and what it is that's 2 different things


Sent from my new mobile electronic T&A viewing gadget


----------



## Guardian Shoote (Jan 11, 2007)

Got a question, I am subscribed to this thread. Conrats on you new born. Question is is does bassnbucks really know the gal in his avatar?


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

he found her one day when he was walking in circles


----------



## basnbuks (Jul 13, 2010)

nontypical169 said:


> I think he's reffering it to being a womans bow since that's who's it was. Doc bro don't be pulling up with a car full load of clowns party rockin we might have to see if the xroid will penetrate a car if you do. Lol


That's rite!!!! Its a womans bow lmao


----------



## basnbuks (Jul 13, 2010)

Guardian Shoote said:


> Got a question, I am subscribed to this thread. Conrats on you new born. Question is is does bassnbucks really know the gal in his avatar?


Let's jus say "were kin by marraige"


----------



## AppleOnMyHead (Nov 22, 2009)

I used to shoot a 33 inch draw at 80lbs...it was a slow bow compared to today's bows. Hoyt Pro Vantage is the bow. I still have it. It gave me arthritis of the shoulder...(temporally)...it vibrated and was just to much for my shoulder. This was back in the late 80's. Never chronograph-ed it. But after a lot of practice it made me a top finisher in 3-d. Shot flat with big aluminum arrows 2516 amd 2512's.

The 2512's would sometimes lose there spines...have a open crack in the aluminium.

The problem (other then the shoulder) was pulling arrows. Shooting indoors @ 20 yards the arrows always passed through the normal barrier and got stuck in the rubber backing....so what are you going to shoot into?

For 3-d at a junk yard shoot I actualy knocked a ruber deer down. And it was always hard to pull my arrows...

For hunting........I was fearless. There was not a shot I was afraid of. Your basically sending a bullet. I even dropped one in my bait pile.

Cant wait to hear the specs on this bow.

*Congrats on your your boy........*


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

basnbuks said:


> Let's jus say "were kin by marraige"


True story 


Sent from my new mobile electronic T&A viewing gadget


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

I'm thinking it will be a solid 100# (speedster) shooting a 650gr arrow at least around 310fps.

Speed + Power + High Draw Weight = A Scary Powerful Elephant Thumper...


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks apple. I built a target. Couple years ago that stops great and is 2 finger removal easy. You just need an old gas grill and a old mattress. I will just be usin this to hunt but might shoot a couple 3d courses with it. I can say there will not be a single shot that I won't take due to a penetration issue. I don't have that worry now and for sure not with this one. 


Sent from my new mobile electronic T&A viewing gadget


----------



## AppleOnMyHead (Nov 22, 2009)

INGOZI said:


> I'm thinking it will be a solid 100# (speedster) shooting a 650gr arrow at least around 310fps.
> 
> Speed + Power + High Draw Weight = A Scary Powerful Elephant Thumper...


Never afraid of any shot....just aim at the vitals and let it fly...........


----------



## AppleOnMyHead (Nov 22, 2009)

whack&stack said:


> Thanks apple. I built a target. Couple years ago that stops great and is 2 finger removal easy. You just need an old gas grill and a old mattress. I will just be usin this to hunt but might shoot a couple 3d courses with it. I can say there will not be a single shot that I won't take due to a penetration issue. I don't have that worry now and for sure not with this one.
> 
> 
> Sent from my new mobile electronic T&A viewing gadget


LOL how does an old gas grill and a mattress stop an arrow? We use an old gas grill to cook the back straps...not to stop an arrow...lol

An old mattress is mostly springs?


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

AppleOnMyHead said:


> LOL how does an old gas grill and a mattress stop an arrow? We use an old gas grill to cook the back straps...not to stop an arrow...lol
> 
> An old mattress is mostly springs?


Trust me there is a lot more than springs in there. Pbuck Is a witness it's awesome. I had it in the DIY section here along with a bow "safe" out of an old freezer lol


Sent from my new mobile electronic T&A viewing gadget


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

Grill + mattress = target that stops about anything........it will however be tested to its limit on this project. I know whack may not be shooting in my basement at my little bag targets.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1264399&highlight=Grill+target


----------



## AppleOnMyHead (Nov 22, 2009)

whack&stack said:


> Trust me there is a lot more than springs in there. Pbuck Is a witness it's awesome. I had it in the DIY section here along with a bow "safe" out of an old freezer lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my new mobile electronic T&A viewing gadget


Now I am really confused. So I need a mattress an old grill and an old freezer...sorry I need a pic of this............lol


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

Freezer safe build thread.....

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1494788&highlight=Grill+target


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

after I finish this build I think ill have to regrease the old shoulder joints...lol its been fun to do so far..


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

Hey whackster......it's a target rich invironment in the front yard. Just in case you need a test subject or two. :wink:


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Breathn said:


> after I finish this build I think ill have to regrease the old shoulder joints...lol its been fun to do so far..


Lol u have been having a blast and admit it you will be building one for you when it's over lol


Sent from my new mobile electronic T&A viewing gadget


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

pbuck said:


> Hey whackster......it's a target rich invironment in the front yard. Just in case you need a test subject or two. :wink:


Nothing like sighting in on live game lol


Sent from my new mobile electronic T&A viewing gadget


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Pbuck if you cook I'll kill and gut them.


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

DocMort said:


> Pbuck if you cook I'll kill and gut them.


Those are yard pets. The wife won't let me shoot the nannies. That dam 10pt. That was out there last night is a different story. He's rubbed one too many of my plum trees. 

I have a decent recipe for backstraps so bring your gutting knife next season. :set1_pot:


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

pbuck said:


> Those are yard pets. The wife won't let me shoot the nannies. That dam 10pt. That was out there last night is a different story. He's rubbed one too many of my plum trees.
> 
> I have a decent recipe for backstraps so bring your gutting knife next season. :set1_pot:


Not MY yard pets I am free to fire lol


Sent from my new mobile electronic T&A viewing gadget


----------



## basnbuks (Jul 13, 2010)

Yea next year I'm in the yard stand ....maybe I won't get so lost next year


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

basnbuks said:


> Yea next year I'm in the yard stand ....maybe I won't get so lost next year


Get outta my stand


Sent from my new mobile electronic T&A viewing gadget


----------



## HardWood (Nov 21, 2011)

seen this bad boy today! def awesome


----------



## nnelzon23 (Mar 19, 2011)

Secret may be out!


----------



## HardWood (Nov 21, 2011)

nnelzon23 said:


> Secret may be out!


no secrets, just seen the bow.


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Yeah the specs are tight lipped. Ill be up that way maybe Columbus day takes about 5 minutes to get it done how many can we shoot?

Im with whack not my pet's.


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

HardWood said:


> seen this bad boy today! def awesome


Where did you see it?


Sent from my new mobile electronic T&A viewing gadget


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Big whack and lil whack thinking about x-roids










Sent from my new mobile electronic T&A viewing gadget


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

DocMort said:


> Yeah the specs are tight lipped. Ill be up that way maybe Columbus day takes about 5 minutes to get it done how many can we shoot?
> 
> Im with whack not my pet's.


I put a lil corn out and stuck a cam up to get some pics of the 10. He may be a shooter next year.


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

whack&stack said:


> Big whack and lil whack thinking about x-roids
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great pic dad! You big teddy bear! :smile:


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

Oh snap! The ear warmers are gone!!!


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Lol i have my moments


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

pbuck said:


> Oh snap! The ear warmers are gone!!!



Lol yup


----------



## nontypical169 (Dec 22, 2009)

pbuck said:


> Hey whackster......it's a target rich invironment in the front yard. Just in case you need a test subject or two. :wink:


I can save you some cash on sod and fertilzer my friend by letting me do some herd managment. Lol. Oh wait i think that ones looking at your plum trees.


----------



## nontypical169 (Dec 22, 2009)

pbuck said:


> Oh snap! The ear warmers are gone!!!


Thats the new mandatory doo that you gotta have to be on team whack'em&stack'em. I got a new set of clippers for you and the bnb.


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

High n tight baby


----------



## navyman20 (Oct 27, 2009)

whack&stack said:


> Where did you see it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my new mobile electronic T&A viewing gadget


he posted a thread earlier about taking his bow to see breathn to get something fixed and saw the x-roid..and commented on how it was a 100# bow...cat might be outta the bag :darkbeer:


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

High and tight baby. Now were talking.
Nice looking out my friend congrats again.


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

navyman20 said:


> he posted a thread earlier about taking his bow to see breathn to get something fixed and saw the x-roid..and commented on how it was a 100# bow...cat might be outta the bag :darkbeer:


Now knowing me the fact that it hits triple digits isnt really a surprise is it?


----------



## navyman20 (Oct 27, 2009)

whack&stack said:


> Now knowing me the fact that it hits triple digits isnt really a surprise is it?


i may or may not have already stumbled upon some insider information reguarding the specs of said build...but i dont want to take away from the reveil so i am letting you do the honors on your build


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

navyman20 said:


> i may or may not have already stumbled upon some insider information reguarding the specs of said build...but i dont want to take away from the reveil so i am letting you do the honors on your build


Pm me what ya got i will let ya know if u r right


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Whack I almost had ya a bunch of 2419's from a local hear today.


----------



## navyman20 (Oct 27, 2009)

i wanna see the finished product of this thing...can we get any hints on what pattern you want to dip it in?


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

I was hoping for pink but I don't think thats happening.


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

navyman20 said:


> i wanna see the finished product of this thing...can we get any hints on what pattern you want to dip it in?


I'm sure we wait long enough someone will leak the dip pattern 


Sent from my new mobile electronic T&A viewing gadget


----------



## navyman20 (Oct 27, 2009)

all i know is after this thing is all pieced together i want to see a video of it being shot to try to get some level of appreciation of the power im sure the x-roid will possess...makes me want to get a "mini x-roid" built to scale of my build compared to yours(significantly smaller haha)


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Navy when it's all done this statement will make more sense. You can already buy a mini xroid any day of the week. 


Sent from my new mobile electronic T&A viewing gadget


----------



## basnbuks (Jul 13, 2010)

pbuck said:


> Those are yard pets. The wife won't let me shoot the nannies. That dam 10pt. That was out there last night is a different story. He's rubbed one too many of my plum trees.
> 
> I have a decent recipe for backstraps so bring your gutting knife next season. :set1_pot:


Yea yea this team is pose be a mans club and here u men go on the www an broadcast how bigga pansie u r "wife says no nannies" come on dude grow some balls!!!! An whack the new doo jus conforms that britt put a skreetchin halt to ur huntin season.... Come on jerm chime ur little pansie arse in I'm sure ur wussy footin around for sharron by now too....


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

basnbuks said:


> Yea yea this team is pose be a mans club and here u men go on the www an broadcast how bigga pansie u r "wife says no nannies" come on dude grow some balls!!!! An whack the new doo jus conforms that britt put a skreetchin halt to ur huntin season.... Come on jerm chime ur little pansie arse in I'm sure ur wussy footin around for sharron by now too....


Dude it was time and my hunting came to a halt cause lil whack was born. Hadn't had a haircut for almost 8 months. You talk a big game I got a feeling u gotta check ur junk at the door when u get home lol


Sent from my new mobile electronic T&A viewing gadget


----------



## basnbuks (Jul 13, 2010)

Na ol bnb wears the pants round here lol


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

basnbuks said:


> Na ol bnb wears the pants round here lol


Lol we all say that when they can't hear us


Sent from my new mobile electronic T&A viewing gadget


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Yeah I am the boss, WHen she isn't around. 

As far as the pattern, I don't even think I have that anywhere in mind. I do know my new bow will be all black with red or orange cams.


----------



## navyman20 (Oct 27, 2009)

whack&stack said:


> Navy when it's all done this statement will make more sense. You can already buy a mini xroid any day of the week.
> 
> 
> Sent from my new mobile electronic T&A viewing gadget


thats true lol...but i want a snazzy one lol.i wanna join the cool kids club and get a breathns custom somethin or another


----------



## nontypical169 (Dec 22, 2009)

basnbuks said:


> Na ol bnb wears the pants round here lol


UMMM Sure bnb I know who wears the pants around there and it sure aint you bro. I mean deanna and tay both have you fooled man. You cook all the meals,you wash there cars,you clean the house,heck you even had to go buy a man cave so you could redo yours for tay come on now whos got who by the balls.:moony: LOL. Also the true test is if YOU HAVE YOUR MOUNTS in the house and hmmm we all know which one on the team has that. JUST SAYIN!


----------



## nontypical169 (Dec 22, 2009)

whack&stack said:


> I'm sure we wait long enough someone will leak the dip pattern
> 
> 
> Sent from my new mobile electronic T&A viewing gadget


Lets just say its of **** *** *** **** ***** MEET!:scared:


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

NONTIPPY, NONTIPPY, NONTIPPY! :nono: She's got ya right were she wants ya. You may THINK you're the boss, but if you really believe that, you're :der:


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Your right jerm mine are out in the archery shop i am not as cool or manly as you. I mean u are my Hero's hero. You are like hero squared lol


Sent from my new mobile electronic T&A viewing gadget


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Lol, Hell I only have one deer big enough to mount.... So you all have me beat. The good thing about the wifey is she knows I pay the bills so she can only say so much. 

Heck I live in an Apartment... and have to keep my bow (when I have one) on the back porch.


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

Hero squared...now he's REALLY gonna feel like DA MAN! 

I'll give jermsy credit, he's smart enough to pick a place to live w/out a basement........just sayin. :wink:


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Yeah he gets to keep them in the open becuase there is no place else for them, and his wifey doesn't want to alienate him. 

Like I said I don't even have but one and it was a ML deer.


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

pbuck said:


> Hero squared...now he's REALLY gonna feel like DA MAN!
> 
> I'll give jermsy credit, he's smart enough to pick a place to live w/out a basement........just sayin. :wink:


Or a place that doesn't have an archery shop in the back yard lol


Sent from my new mobile electronic T&A viewing gadget


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

O yeah, well my mounts are currently sleeping on a guest bed upstairs while I work on finishing my man cave. Got a blanket down to keep them warm and everything.


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

huntnfishnut said:


> O yeah, well my mounts are currently sleeping on a guest bed upstairs while I work on finishing my man cave. Got a blanket down to keep them warm and everything.


How sweet is that, does your wife make sure you get a blanket as well?


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

Yeah, at least I have a *MAN CAVE*. Ol NONTIPPY has what......a man living room? Geeesh......weak sauce!


----------



## nontypical169 (Dec 22, 2009)

LMAO! Doc brother it wouldnt matter if I had the ol bucks pad they would still be in plain view. Shes lucky I dont because everything i killed would be on the wall.:heh:


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

Man cave........


















Or man living room?

I rest my case! :smile:


----------



## nontypical169 (Dec 22, 2009)

pbuck said:


> Yeah, at least I have a *MAN CAVE*. Ol NONTIPPY has what......a man living room? Geeesh......weak sauce!


LoL. I got a man cave its just bigger than yours!:wink:


----------



## silverado08 (Jul 14, 2007)

pbuck said:


> Great pic dad! You big teddy bear! :smile:


More like sasquatch 
I barely remeber you being at the office on Thursday I was out of it . I went and slept for 15 hrs straight . I remember you talking about the bow but hardly remember anything about the specs .:wink:


----------



## nontypical169 (Dec 22, 2009)

pbuck said:


> Man cave........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have to admit it is pretty impressive but,can you watch the game down there? Why sitting in your recliner.:dancing:


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

DocMort said:


> How sweet is that, does your wife make sure you get a blanket as well?


Unfortunately they will have to move when the MIL comes in a month for an extended visit...


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

nontypical169 said:


> I have to admit it is pretty impressive but,can you watch the game down there? Why sitting in your recliner.:dancing:


He has an iPad he can watch whatever he wants. Porn included lol


Sent from my new mobile electronic T&A viewing gadget


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

Hey whack...I know the is the X-Roid thread but I'll just try to add some color to it with a few pics from today. Not bad for one day's soak. There's also a unicorn running around somewhere. I can see the cam from my bedroom window......


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

silverado08 said:


> More like sasquatch
> I barely remeber you being at the office on Thursday I was out of it . I went and slept for 15 hrs straight . I remember you talking about the bow but hardly remember anything about the specs .:wink:


Lol that's why I tell you things cause u memory is so good lol


Sent from my new mobile electronic T&A viewing gadget


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Dang pbuck I know where I am baptizing the xroid at. 


Sent from my new mobile electronic T&A viewing gadget


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

pbuck said:


> Hey whack...I know the is the X-Roid thread but I'll just try to add some color to it with a few pics from today. Not bad for one day's soak. There's also a unicorn running around somewhere. I can see the cam from my bedroom window......


PBUCK is season still open up there ? I am on my way up. get rid of that corn.


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

DocMort said:


> PBUCK is season still open up there ? I am on my way up. get rid of that corn.


Why get rid of it. It's legal here it's as sporting as shooting them out his window lol


Sent from my new mobile electronic T&A viewing gadget


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

For the record I am fine with the corn and shooting out the window lol I'm your huckleberry


Sent from my new mobile electronic T&A viewing gadget


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

DocMort said:


> PBUCK is season still open up there ? I am on my way up. get rid of that corn.


I wish! Well, he's just a tad small now but he may qualify next year. 

Corn piles are legal in WV but I only use em for getting pics. I put a trace mineral block out today to keep em coming back thru the summer. I'll keep an eye on him.


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

whack&stack said:


> For the record I am fine with the corn and shooting out the window lol I'm your huckleberry
> 
> 
> Sent from my new mobile electronic T&A viewing gadget


Yes you are snookie. :smile:


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Hell if its legal set me a recliner up in front of the window they are coming to Ill be right up. 

Hey look snooki and huckleberry as long as I don't hear it I am ok with it. Keep it in the other room while I am trying to baptise the bow I just ordered ok.


----------



## basnbuks (Jul 13, 2010)

Geez I make a lil statement and looks like I hit a nerve.... For the record my chit (mounts included) are rite were I want them to be!!!!! And for pbucks snookie an dingle berry we all know were the true relationship is..... I mean paul has a christmas card to proove it!!!!!


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

basnbuks said:


> Geez I make a lil statement and looks like I hit a nerve.... For the record my chit (mounts included) are rite were I want them to be!!!!! And for pbucks snookie an dingle berry we all know were the true relationship is..... I mean paul has a christmas card to proove it!!!!!


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Whoa Whoa and the truth is still coming out....


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Why won't tapatalk let me post pics. This sucks I have so much to say or show that is lol I have proof of the happy couple. Maybe nontyp can help me out


Sent from my new mobile electronic T&A viewing gadget


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Hey man if you need some to post some pics


----------



## nontypical169 (Dec 22, 2009)

Look guys this ain't team brokeback mntn. Lol. What you 2 do down in the man cave why me and whack are upstairs looking for the weenie is a hush hush situation. Lol.


----------



## basnbuks (Jul 13, 2010)

At rite doc let dr bnb jus let u know this "team" "club" or whatever u wanna call has alotta secrets u may or may not wanna know about!!! Sooooo here in lies the problem...... Ya see ol bnb is the nucleus of this operation an if they keep on with these smart ellik remarks ol bnb is gonna remove himself from the gang!!!! So put that in yer pipe an smoke it gay boys!!!!!!!


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

nontypical169 said:


> Look guys this ain't team brokeback mntn. Lol. What you 2 do down in the man cave why me and whack are upstairs looking for the weenie is a hush hush situation. Lol.


Lol dude nothing about that sounds right


Sent from my new mobile electronic T&A viewing gadget


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Wow Nontyppy just kinda tipped the scales with that comment, you want to look for the weenie go ahead my friend. 

BNB, lol Hey hey you aren't going anywhere. Only way out of this club is death.


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

Man, this is going down hill in a hurry! Just remember whack.....paybacks are a beotch.


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

This thread is good, 

I was just reading the cheating on the trail cam thread thats funny


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

BTW...I'm changing my avatar just to get some manliness back in the thread...


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

basnbuks said:


> At rite doc let dr bnb jus let u know this "team" "club" or whatever u wanna call has alotta secrets u may or may not wanna know about!!! Sooooo here in lies the problem...... Ya see ol bnb is the nucleus of this operation an if they keep on with these smart ellik remarks ol bnb is gonna remove himself from the gang!!!! So put that in yer pipe an smoke it gay boys!!!!!!!


Uh dude news flash I am the prez lol what I say goes


Sent from my new mobile electronic T&A viewing gadget


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

pbuck said:


> Man, this is going down hill in a hurry! Just remember whack.....paybacks are a beotch.


Lol no worries right now tapatalk has ur back lol


Sent from my new mobile electronic T&A viewing gadget


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

Whew.....that's better!


----------



## basnbuks (Jul 13, 2010)

Yea that's rite I'm tired a bein the biotch here things are gonna change an whack u better watch it big bro ur not far from impeachment!!!


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Lol dude I can't be impeached when I am the founder lol


Sent from my new mobile electronic T&A viewing gadget


----------



## nontypical169 (Dec 22, 2009)

basnbuks said:


> Yea that's rite I'm tired a bein the biotch here things are gonna change an whack u better watch it big bro ur not far from impeachment!!!


Only thing I gotta say is if you dont want to be the team biatch dont wear biatch clothes. JUST SAYIN! Lmao.


----------



## basnbuks (Jul 13, 2010)

TRUST ME u can


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

*INSIDER INFO.......dip pattern*

Ok.....since whack is on this power trip and feeling all mocho, I'm gonna have to leak out a little info on the X-Roid. I was sworn to secrecy but something's gotta give so here is the pattern he's going to have the dip done in. I think it will go just swell with the Skulls Camo limbs.....


----------



## nontypical169 (Dec 22, 2009)

whack&stack said:


> Why won't tapatalk let me post pics. This sucks I have so much to say or show that is lol I have proof of the happy couple. Maybe nontyp can help me out
> 
> 
> Sent from my new mobile electronic T&A viewing gadget


Glad to help you out my friend. Sorry guys just trying to keep my VP status.


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

nontypical169 said:


> Only thing I gotta say is if you dont want to be the team biatch dont wear biatch clothes. JUST SAYIN! Lmao.


And wearing it up to the ***** camper! :mg:


----------



## HOOSIER55 (Aug 31, 2011)

nontypical169 said:


> Glad to help you out my friend. Sorry guys just trying to keep my VP status.


lmao which one of you guys is on the bike


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

HOOSIER55 said:


> lmao which one of you guys is on the bike


Uh...that'd be BnB. Who else?


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Now how awesome is that dip pattern thanks pbuck


Sent from my new mobile electronic T&A viewing gadget


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Lol awesome thanks nontyp there is the happy couple


Sent from my new mobile electronic T&A viewing gadget


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Lol this thread has gotten seriously detailed lol


Sent from my new mobile electronic T&A viewing gadget


----------



## basnbuks (Jul 13, 2010)

omg!!!!!you sonsabiotches!!!!!!!


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

THat looks like BNB.... and pbuck is caressing him. 

All I have to say is who is wearing that sexy robe


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

DocMort said:


> THat looks like BNB.... and pbuck is caressing him.
> 
> All I have to say is who is wearing that sexy robe


Uh..that'd be BnB. Who else?


----------



## HOOSIER55 (Aug 31, 2011)

basnbuks said:


> omg!!!!!you sonsabiotches!!!!!!!


lmfao i guess thats my answer


----------



## HOOSIER55 (Aug 31, 2011)

basnbuks said:


> omg!!!!!you sonsabiotches!!!!!!!


they are bein a little hard on you today


----------



## basnbuks (Jul 13, 2010)

lmfao!!!!!!:focus:
i jus showed the wife those pics shes neva saw em shes rollin rite now!!!!!!


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

I think BNB is the go to guy to pick on my friends...... 

But anyways, if you like to wear things like those posted you deserve tohave your picture up. 

My only problem, is PBUCK is caressing him on the bike


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

DocMort said:


> I think BNB is the go to guy to pick on my friends......
> 
> But anyways, if you like to wear things like those posted you deserve tohave your picture up.
> 
> My only problem, is PBUCK is caressing him on the bike


I was tryin to keep him from falling over! :smile:


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

pbuck said:


> I was tryin to keep him from falling over! :smile:


yeah yeah I bet you were


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

*TOKEN DEER PIC....just to keep it about hunting*

One more pic from today....


----------



## HOOSIER55 (Aug 31, 2011)

pbuck said:


> I was tryin to keep him from falling over! :smile:


not very convinceing


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

pbuck said:


> One more pic from today....


He is that last one BNB trying to sniff?


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

It is awesome just so you know. 

Wifey doesn't know it but it has venison not beef. 

MMMMMM


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

Yummy!


----------



## nontypical169 (Dec 22, 2009)

This is for all the guys who wanna join team whack if you can't take a beaten or hold your own don't put in the app. Lol.


----------



## nontypical169 (Dec 22, 2009)

Yeah doc that does look scrumptious. I just had deer hamburgers with bacon.


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Screw all of y'all I am eating freaking hospital food


Sent from my new mobile electronic T&A viewing gadget


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

That sounds good as well NT, I love some stew, or some burger or some heck anything Venison. 

I have a bunch of Backstrap in the freezer going to make some stuffed butterfly this week sometime. 

As far as being part of team WnS don't you worry about me handling it can you take the heat


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

whack&stack said:


> Screw all of y'all I am eating freaking hospital food
> 
> 
> Sent from my new mobile electronic T&A viewing gadget


That was the reason I posted the pic my friend thought you could enjoy it


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

DocMort said:


> That was the reason I posted the pic my friend thought you could enjoy it


Application denied teasing pissing off the prez bad idea lol


Sent from my new mobile electronic T&A viewing gadget


----------



## nontypical169 (Dec 22, 2009)

whack&stack said:


> Screw all of y'all I am eating freaking hospital food
> 
> 
> Sent from my new mobile electronic T&A viewing gadget


Sorry prez but, your up there for a good reason. If I was there id go get yeah some smittys


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Lol, hey now I already told you that I can cook, I'll be up there next year, I might bring some of my favorite WNY staples, 

Salt Rising Bread
Beef on Weck

Anyone like homemade saurkraut or salsa or jam lol


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

nontypical169 said:


> Sorry prez but, your up there for a good reason. If I was there id go get yeah some smittys


Yeah thats the truth, your there for the best of reasons.


----------



## basnbuks (Jul 13, 2010)

nontypical169 said:


> This is for all the guys who wanna join team whack if you can't take a beaten or hold your own don't put in the app. Lol.


Ats rite no ryme nor reason when ol bnb gonna pull 1 off so ya better be prepared for some ribs a hurtin. That pic with me on the bike was the 1st time me n pbuck had ever met and that's me on the bike just in from a hard ride . Give me a few beers an some shine an etc.... Neva no what I'm up too lol


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

Yep....you hide the weenie a little too well....you eat hospital food! :withchild:


----------



## nontypical169 (Dec 22, 2009)

Doc my friend my ol lady says im a sarcastic smart arse so I can take it and dish it out but just always know its all in fun.


----------



## basnbuks (Jul 13, 2010)

Oh yea and be prepared ima chic magnet too. So is paul.


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

DocMort said:


> Lol, hey now I already told you that I can cook, I'll be up there next year, I might bring some of my favorite WNY staples,
> 
> Salt Rising Bread
> Beef on Weck
> ...


 You're in by default! Food is an automatic membership.


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

basnbuks said:


> Oh yea and be prepared ima chic magnet too. So is paul.


Oh no dude ur the magnet. 


Sent from my new mobile electronic T&A viewing gadget


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

pbuck said:


> You're in by default! Food is an automatic membership.


This dang club is gettin overrun by people without bows. 


Sent from my new mobile electronic T&A viewing gadget


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Hey listen now The prez, I just ordered my bow today


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

So just everyone knows, does BNB attract

The Sparkly limp wristed girls?


----------



## nontypical169 (Dec 22, 2009)

basnbuks said:


> Oh yea and be prepared ima chic magnet too. So is paul.


Only bad thing is the chicks you attract are well let's say they ain't ever going to be in maxim magazine but,maybe butch magazine.


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

DocMort said:


> Hey listen now The prez, I just ordered my bow today


Pics or it didn't happen lol


Sent from my new mobile electronic T&A viewing gadget


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

I posted a thread, 

60 lbs 30 inch draw Addiction from obsession archery,


----------



## basnbuks (Jul 13, 2010)

DocMort said:


> That sounds good as well NT, I love some stew, or some burger or some heck anything Venison.
> 
> I have a bunch of Backstrap in the freezer going to make some stuffed butterfly this week sometime.
> 
> As far as being part of team WnS don't you worry about me handling it can you take the heat


Let's get 1 thing straight. Unless were at pbucks I'm in charge of cookin u jus bring the backstraps....TRUST ME


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

DocMort said:


> I posted a thread,
> 
> 60 lbs 30 inch draw Addiction from obsession archery,


Lol I have a thread about an xroid and don't have one yet lol. 60? Really lol


Sent from my new mobile electronic T&A viewing gadget


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Yeah, I might have to go back under the knife this spring for the nerve in my bow arm so.


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

Ok....next summer we'll have the 2nd annual uh....NOT broke back mountain bike and camping trip down in NC. New members will be initiated at that meeting. All we ask is you bring the damn salad! Trust me!


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

DocMort said:


> Yeah, I might have to go back under the knife this spring for the nerve in my bow arm so.


Excuses


Sent from my new mobile electronic T&A viewing gadget


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Biking, hell my big arse on a bike.... I don't even own one.... 

Do I look like I eat salad


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

pbuck said:


> Ok....next summer we'll have the 2nd annual uh....NOT broke back mountain bike and camping trip down in NC. New members will be initiated at that meeting. All we ask is you bring the damn salad! Trust me!


U guys have fun peddling. That's right up there with tree hugging. Lol when it's time to kill stuff that's when the prez shows up


Sent from my new mobile electronic T&A viewing gadget


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

DocMort said:


> Biking, hell my big arse on a bike.... I don't even own one....
> 
> what kind of salad?


You don't own a bow either. Lmfao


Sent from my new mobile electronic T&A viewing gadget


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Lookie here.... 

I have one ordered kind of like you

I hear BNB doesn't have a bow either


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

It's ok Doc, you and the prez can be camp beotches. Lord knows BnB failed miserably at the job even though he dressed the part. :wink:


----------



## navyman20 (Oct 27, 2009)

whack&stack said:


> This dang club is gettin overrun by people without bows.
> 
> 
> Sent from my new mobile electronic T&A viewing gadget


hey i have a bow! does t hat qualify me?:darkbeer:


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

You are correct let's sum up the bnb. He doesn't have a bow he cross dresses and attracts fur traders. Lol


Sent from my new mobile electronic T&A viewing gadget


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

pbuck said:


> It's ok Doc, you and the prez can be camp beotches. Lord knows BnB failed miserably at the job even though he dressed the part. :wink:


Now thats funny I don't care who you are,


----------



## nontypical169 (Dec 22, 2009)

whack&stack said:


> U guys have fun peddling. That's right up there with tree hugging. Lol when it's time to kill stuff that's when the prez shows up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey prez we killed stuff the pbuck and bnb killed some brews and I killed some ramen noodles waiting on chef bnb to stop coversating with the hott chicks he found in the camp site.


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

navyman20 said:


> hey i have a bow! does t hat qualify me?:darkbeer:


Your in the navy no it doesn't


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

whack&stack said:


> You are correct let's sum up the bnb. He doesn't have a bow he cross dresses and attracts fur traders. Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my new mobile electronic T&A viewing gadget


Lol, thats funny as well


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Lol even my lil 3 yr old girl has a bow


Sent from my new mobile electronic T&A viewing gadget


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

*TOKEN BOW PIC.....just to prove I own one*

The thread IS about the X-Roid but my bow has a Z in it. :tongue:


----------



## nontypical169 (Dec 22, 2009)

pbuck said:


> It's ok Doc, you and the prez can be camp beotches. Lord knows BnB failed miserably at the job even though he dressed the part. :wink:


Dude I just spit laffy taffy everywere.


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Yeah its probably 60 pounds as well.


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

nontypical169 said:


> Dude I just spit laffy taffy everywere.


Laffy taffy you like putting those things in your mouth, 

I will admit they are pretty good


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Oh I forgot he is a map readin genius and a great friend


Sent from my new mobile electronic T&A viewing gadget


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Maps who uses maps lol...


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

DocMort said:


> Yeah its probably 60 pounds as well.


65 I'll have you know! :weightlifter:


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Lol


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

navyman20 said:


> hey i have a bow! does t hat qualify me?:darkbeer:


Actually yes lol welcome


Sent from my new mobile electronic T&A viewing gadget


----------



## basnbuks (Jul 13, 2010)

DocMort said:


> Lookie here....
> 
> I have one ordered kind of like you
> 
> I hear BNB doesn't have a bow either


A bow realy? Wth do I need a bow rite now for? Hellfar I hunt all fall an fish all spring n summer rite now its breedin season at ol bnd's so yall go ahead play with ur lil "manly" bows I'm gonna hide the weinny till the groundhog shows his shadow!!!!


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Whoa, he gets qualified, he is in the navy...

its ok him n bnb will be all good


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

basnbuks said:


> A bow realy? Wth do I need a bow rite now for? Hellfar I hunt all fall an fish all spring n summer rite now its breedin season at ol bnd's so yall go ahead play with ur lil "manly" bows I'm gonna hide the weinny till the groundhog shows his shadow!!!!


Lol, you play hide the weenie by yourself?


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

nontypical169 said:


> Hey prez we killed stuff the pbuck and bnb killed some brews and I killed some ramen noodles waiting on chef bnb to stop coversating with the hott chicks he found in the camp site.


Lol Oh yeah stone cold killers 


Sent from my new mobile electronic T&A viewing gadget


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Stone cold killers of barley and ramen


----------



## navyman20 (Oct 27, 2009)

whack&stack said:


> Actually yes lol welcome
> 
> 
> Sent from my new mobile electronic T&A viewing gadget


awesome! lol..im part of the cool kids club haha...one of these days im gonna successfully complete the mini x-roid we talked about haha


----------



## navyman20 (Oct 27, 2009)

DocMort said:


> Whoa, he gets qualified, he is in the navy...
> 
> its ok him n bnb will be all good


dont ask dont tell has been repealed for every branch haha...and since you know who im marrying pretty well i think that answers my dating preference haha :tongue:


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Cool kids he just let you in cuz BNB needed a friend


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

navyman20 said:


> dont ask dont tell has been repealed for every branch haha...and since you know who im marrying pretty well i think that answers my dating preference haha :tongue:


Lets not talk about that haha.


----------



## navyman20 (Oct 27, 2009)

DocMort said:


> Lets not talk about that haha.


i believe i have just won that arguement haha


----------



## nontypical169 (Dec 22, 2009)

Hey one of my bows has a z in it as well. I would put up pics of the pure aka SNOW WHITE but, this thread is to fun to have it pause for all u guys to go lotion up and do the one fisted tango :munky2: spankin. Lol.


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

nontypical169 said:


> Hey one of my bows has a z in it as well. I would put up pics of the pure aka SNOW WHITE but, this thread is to fun to have it pause for all u guys to go lotion up and do the one fisted tango :munky2: spankin. Lol.


I wish I still had the pics of that pulse I had, it looked sick.


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

nontypical169 said:


> Hey one of my bows has a z in it as well. I would put up pics of the pure aka SNOW WHITE but, this thread is to fun to have it pause for all u guys to go lotion up and do the one fisted tango :munky2: spankin. Lol.


Oohhhhhh aahhhhhhh purty. I didn't know that was allowed out of its case


Sent from my new mobile electronic T&A viewing gadget


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

navyman20 said:


> dont ask dont tell has been repealed for every branch haha...and since you know who im marrying pretty well i think that answers my dating preference haha :tongue:


Sorry doc he kinda wins this one lol


Sent from my new mobile electronic T&A viewing gadget


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

basnbuks said:


> A bow realy? Wth do I need a bow rite now for? Hellfar I hunt all fall an fish all spring n summer rite now its breedin season at ol bnd's so yall go ahead play with ur lil "manly" bows I'm gonna hide the weinny till the groundhog shows his shadow!!!!


Careful u could end up in the hospital 


Sent from my new mobile electronic T&A viewing gadget


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

pbuck said:


> 65 I'll have you know! :weightlifter:


My hero


Sent from my new mobile electronic T&A viewing gadget


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

65 I lift that every day.


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

DocMort said:


> 65 I lift that every day.


Now u know why mine go over 100. Cause it's comfy and what I am used to lol


Sent from my new mobile electronic T&A viewing gadget


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

whack&stack said:


> Sorry doc he kinda wins this one lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my new mobile electronic T&A viewing gadget


Oh yes he does thats for sure. No arguement from me. Ask him though if he wasn't my old roomate he never would have met her

Oh yeah and I helped get a deer even though he shot the dern horn off it first


----------



## nontypical169 (Dec 22, 2009)

DocMort said:


> 65 I lift that every day.


Me too when i go to the potty.


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

whack&stack said:


> Now u know why mine go over 100. Cause it's comfy and what I am used to lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my new mobile electronic T&A viewing gadget


yeah us big guys we can't help it. 

You know what they say big feet = big shoes


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

so I come home from work and they are still sleeping...


----------



## navyman20 (Oct 27, 2009)

DocMort said:


> Oh yes he does thats for sure. No arguement from me. Ask him though if he wasn't my old roomate he never would have met her
> 
> Oh yeah and I helped get a deer even though he shot the dern horn off it first


that was a good year for sure...8 point and met my future wife haha...neither were planned...but it all worked out...lucked out w/ the roomate part too, prolly wouldnt have ended up going all in with bows again for awhile if i didnt meet a shooting partner right away


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

navyman20 said:


> that was a good year for sure...8 point and met my future wife haha...neither were planned...but it all worked out...lucked out w/ the roomate part too, prolly wouldnt have ended up going all in with bows again for awhile if i didnt meet a shooting partner right away


My wife still isn't to thrilled about the all in with bows part again. thats for sure.


----------



## navyman20 (Oct 27, 2009)

DocMort said:


> My wife still isn't to thrilled about the all in with bows part again. thats for sure.


here either...but they'll get over it...im sure they would both rather have us spending our money on archery stuff over some other options out there


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

huntnfishnut said:


> so I come home from work and they are still sleeping...


The MIL needs to wake up one morning with one in bed with her. A La the Godfather. That extended stay will be shortened somewhat. :wink:


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

navyman20 said:


> here either...but they'll get over it...im sure they would both rather have us spending our money on archery stuff over some other options out there


I know mine would as I used to frequent the strip clubs


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

huntnfishnut said:


> so I come home from work and they are still sleeping...


nice the look comfy lol


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

pbuck said:


> The MIL needs to wake up one morning with one in bed with her. A La the Godfather. That extended stay will be shortened somewhat. :wink:


ooo I like it.


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

sounds too me like we need to make a bigger tshirt and hat order lol


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Lol, 

Whack they look more comfy than you at the hospital?


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

oh god doc i slept on this lil chair that folds out all i really remember is waking up throughout the night and cussing it


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

whack&stack said:


> oh god doc i slept on this lil chair that folds out all i really remember is waking up throughout the night and cussing it


I got lucky with ours. Actually had a couch to stretch out on. Spent 3 nights on it. Nurses sure got an eyefull on night shift


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

whack&stack said:


> oh god doc i slept on this lil chair that folds out all i really remember is waking up throughout the night and cussing it


I bet, My wife had to sleep in one of those little chairs when the did my heart surgery in September she didn't look comfy and is only 5'4


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

well no couch for me but i only got 1 more night on that thing


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

pbuck said:


> Man, this is going down hill in a hurry! Just remember whack.....paybacks are a beotch.


i am trying to catch up on all i missed while on my phone trying to act like a good dad and hold my new son and run errands for the wife and i cant figure out how this is my fault lol. i just started the thread about the XROID. i take no responsibility for the complete derailment of the thread lol


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Going to feel good to get back home to a big bed for a bit


----------



## basnbuks (Jul 13, 2010)

DocMort said:


> yeah us big guys we can't help it.
> 
> You know what they say big feet = big shoes


Alls I know is this an ntp can back me on this 1. I backtracked were whack come lookin for me he thought I was lost an next day I asked jerm whose prints r these. An he says whacks man. I'm like I ant seen weiners or feet this small since the locker room in grade school!!!! Now boys I'd like to stay tuned but I'm hangin with a bunch of college cheerleaders that all want me so good night!!!!


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

pbuck said:


> Ok.....since whack is on this power trip and feeling all mocho, I'm gonna have to leak out a little info on the X-Roid. I was sworn to secrecy but something's gotta give so here is the pattern he's going to have the dip done in. I think it will go just swell with the Skulls Camo limbs.....


i bet we see a bunch of bows dipped in this after guys see it on the xroid


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

Wait... isn't that pattern already on the Jewel? or was it the Heartbreaker...


----------



## navyman20 (Oct 27, 2009)

whack&stack said:


> i bet we see a bunch of bows dipped in this after guys see it on the xroid


im already scheming my "mini x-roid" build lol..but im waiting to see your finished product before i get the wheels going with mine..still figuring out the details on it lol...if i go to scale based on the real thing and body size between us my mini x-roid would be about 60 lbs lol


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

basnbuks said:


> Alls I know is this an ntp can back me on this 1. I backtracked were whack come lookin for me he thought I was lost an next day I asked jerm whose prints r these. An he says whacks man. I'm like I ant seen weiners or feet this small since the locker room in grade school!!!! Now boys I'd like to stay tuned but I'm hangin with a bunch of college cheerleaders that all want me so good night!!!!


are you sure its a bunch or just one?


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

navyman20 said:


> im already scheming my "mini x-roid" build lol..but im waiting to see your finished product before i get the wheels going with mine..still figuring out the details on it lol...if i go to scale based on the real thing and body size between us my mini x-roid would be about 60 lbs lol


he11 well why not thats all anybody shoots apparently besides ol mr universe pbuck breaking out 65 lol


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

huntnfishnut said:


> Wait... isn't that pattern already on the Jewel? or was it the Heartbreaker...


all i know is its hot an its going on the xroid


----------



## navyman20 (Oct 27, 2009)

whack&stack said:


> he11 well why not thats all anybody shoots apparently besides ol mr universe pbuck breaking out 65 lol


i def dont nthink im ready to take that title away from him...that is a pretty hefty rig hes working with haha....it would look pretty cute up against the real x-roid tho haha


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Like we discussed earlier I life 65 every day actually just did not to long ago....


----------



## nontypical169 (Dec 22, 2009)

DocMort said:


> Like we discussed earlier I life 65 every day actually just did not to long ago....



Hey doc I done beat you to this joke look at post #325.


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

nontypical169 said:


> Hey doc I done beat you to this joke look at post #325.


Actually me and what both beat you to that one my friend. Therefore I claim rights to use it when I want to .


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

DocMort said:


> Actually me and what both beat you to that one my friend. Therefore I claim rights to use it when I want to .


you cant spell my name but i smell what your cooking lol so yeah keep letting him know whats up lol


----------



## nontypical169 (Dec 22, 2009)

pbuck said:


> Ok.....since whack is on this power trip and feeling all mocho, I'm gonna have to leak out a little info on the X-Roid. I was sworn to secrecy but something's gotta give so here is the pattern he's going to have the dip done in. I think it will go just swell with the Skulls Camo limbs.....



Well atleast its better than the first pattern he was going with.


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

talking to breathn now might switch back


----------



## nontypical169 (Dec 22, 2009)

Hey doc you must be  I was talking about 65 pounds not 6.5 ounces. :icon_1_lol:


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

I think you both pull 65 lbs


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

nontypical169 said:


> Hey doc you must be  I was talking about 65 pounds not 6.5 ounces. :icon_1_lol:


lol its a stab


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Well that post was from my phone and it decided that Whack should be what. Sorry mr President.... 

NTP- my friend 6 1/2 oz is whats left in my beer bottle right now not what I life every day.


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

lol your phone hates you as much as my phone hates me lol its says i sent 5k text last month but half of those were "damn iphone" with the correct word in front of it lol


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

I have a droid, one of those military grade things its slow as eff and sucks to type on.


----------



## basnbuks (Jul 13, 2010)

DocMort said:


> Well that post was from my phone and it decided that Whack should be what. Sorry mr President....
> 
> NTP- my friend 6 1/2 oz is whats left in my beer bottle right now not what I life every day.


What kinda beer doc? We may jus get along after all!!


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Tonight its Blue Moon, 

But its can be Labatt Blue
Sam Adams Boston Lager
Sweet Water IPA

I really dig the IPA's right now


----------



## nontypical169 (Dec 22, 2009)

DocMort said:


> Well that post was from my phone and it decided that Whack should be what. Sorry mr President....
> 
> NTP- my friend 6 1/2 oz is whats left in my beer bottle right now not what I life every day.


I dont know what you and the prez are talking about but, heres what weighs 65 pounds that I lift everyday.


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

haha that might be your problem that weighs about 6.5 oz 

hunters I tell you always fibbing


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

DocMort said:


> Tonight its Blue Moon,
> 
> But its can be Labatt Blue
> Sam Adams Boston Lager
> ...


lol no you and pbuck will be friends


----------



## nontypical169 (Dec 22, 2009)

DocMort said:


> haha that might be your problem that weighs about 6.5 oz
> 
> hunters I tell you always fibbing


LoL. Im not lying TRUST ME. Yeah pbuck and you will be fighting over the last bottle of that ipa. I bring him 4 6ers every time I come up.


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

being in columbus 100 miles south of Atlanta you wouldn't believe how hard it is to find IPA, 

Sweetwater 420 is good as well.


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

nontyp i am still hurt you have tried to find a back up replacement to me on AT. i can assure you that that the other "me" does not have the coolest lil party rocker every living at their house though


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

so are we gonna have to expand the tshirt and hat order or what team?


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Lol, non typ being a back stabber? Come on now.


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

whack&stack said:


> so are we gonna have to expand the tshirt and hat order or what team?


You really ordering hats and shirts?

What do I label myself, 

bowless peon?


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

DocMort said:


> Lol, non typ being a back stabber? Come on now.


lol he told me you two have chatted prior on AT i didnt realize he was securing a back up for when he ditches me lol


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

DocMort said:


> You really ordering hats and shirts?
> 
> What do I label myself,
> 
> bowless peon?



yes we are and there are no distinctions just "hunting staff" 

nontyp since AT hates me why dont you post up what we are ordering


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

whack&stack said:


> lol he told me you two have chatted prior on AT i didnt realize he was securing a back up for when he ditches me lol


Yeah he used to chat me up a bit he goes for us big sexy guys ya know.


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Guess I will need to change the Sig line


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

DocMort said:


> Yeah he used to chat me up a bit he goes for us big sexy guys ya know.


he thought we would never figure it out lol


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

dern two timer


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

DocMort said:


> Guess I will need to change the Sig line


putting in the sig line correctly would be a bonus

hmmmm maybe the other members should head that word of advice lol


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

I know how to copy and paste


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

lol maybe you should learn next how to hit enter and then center your text lol so you dont have the longest sig line ever lol 
but anyway move to the front of the line yours is correct


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

I am the king oh yeah, well second in line 

Where is non typyy and BNB they both decide tonight was over?


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

Doc, you n me are going to get along just fine! I dig a good IPA! Sweetwater is good stuff. My new fav!


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Looks good pbuck I am all for it. 

I keep a 12'r in the fridge.. Where you find some of that stuff?


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

DocMort said:


> Looks good pbuck I am all for it.
> 
> I keep a 12'r in the fridge.. Where you find some of that stuff?


I buy beer wherever I can. PA has good beer and NONTIPPY brings me the Sweetwater. I'm always on the hunt for an IPA. WV has some good stuff in a few places.

I'm off to work. I'll check in later!


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

pbuck said:


> I buy beer wherever I can. PA has good beer and NONTIPPY brings me the Sweetwater. I'm always on the hunt for an IPA. WV has some good stuff in a few places.
> 
> I'm off to work. I'll check in later!


Have fun don't get caught on AT lol guess where I will be


Sent from my new mobile electronic T&A viewing gadget


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Your going to be in the hospital.... 

Work at night damn hate that shift.


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

whack&stack said:


> Have fun don't get caught on AT lol guess where I will be


They give you your fancy dinner yet?


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

Have we seen the specs yet I'm anxious our did I miss it

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

Oh and congrats on the lil whack

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

shaffer88 said:


> Have we seen the specs yet I'm anxious our did I miss it
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


No specs yet


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

huntnfishnut said:


> They give you your fancy dinner yet?


They haven't fed me at all this time Getting pissed too lol


Sent from my new mobile electronic T&A viewing gadget


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

shaffer88 said:


> Have we seen the specs yet I'm anxious our did I miss it
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


You got about 3 weeks wait lol it's gotta get dipped. I should do a daily countdown lol


Sent from my new mobile electronic T&A viewing gadget


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

shaffer88 said:


> Oh and congrats on the lil whack
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Thanks


Sent from my new mobile electronic T&A viewing gadget


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Big man without food make big man un happy. 

I'll send you some of that stew


----------



## navyman20 (Oct 27, 2009)

DocMort said:


> Big man without food make big man un happy.
> 
> I'll send you some of that stew


im not even a big man but i get unhappy without food lol


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

You eat more than I do


----------



## basnbuks (Jul 13, 2010)

DocMort said:


> You really ordering hats and shirts?
> 
> What do I label myself,
> 
> bowless peon?


Dude u ant been around for a position jus yet


----------



## navyman20 (Oct 27, 2009)

DocMort said:


> You eat more than I do


wont disagree with that lol...but i work out alot so i gotta eat alot lol


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Son, I don't get lost, don't walk in circles and when I say a girl is good looking it actually is a girl need anymore? 

Lol.


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

So, everyone went to bed I see must be you all have to work tomorrow.


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

basnbuks said:


> Dude u ant been around for a position jus yet


Lol the more peeps that order the cheaper it is lol. 


Sent from my new mobile electronic T&A viewing gadget


----------



## navyman20 (Oct 27, 2009)

whack&stack said:


> Lol the more peeps that order the cheaper it is lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from my new mobile electronic T&A viewing gadget


im not even sure if i am part of the crew but if i am im in for the order lol


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

here is the hats and shirts for order horns are on front of the hat














View attachment hat.pdf


----------



## nontypical169 (Dec 22, 2009)

DocMort said:


> So, everyone went to bed I see must be you all have to work tomorrow.


Dude! Whack hasnt told you why i was the man has he after posting a comment about having to work.


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

nontypical169 said:


> Dude! Whack hasnt told you why i was the man has he after posting a comment about having to work.


Who doesn't have to work but has money the big nontippy. He is the man!!!!!


Sent from my new mobile electronic T&A viewing gadget


----------



## navyman20 (Oct 27, 2009)

Those shirts are sweet!


----------



## nontypical169 (Dec 22, 2009)

whack&stack said:


> Who doesn't have to work but has money the big nontippy. He is the man!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my new mobile electronic T&A viewing gadget


 LOL! I have to work just not as much.:wink:


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

If fellas are interested in the shirts and hats pm me


Sent from my new mobile electronic T&A viewing gadget


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Good morning,


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Good morning my southern slightly smaller clone


Sent from my new mobile electronic T&A viewing gadget


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

navyman20 said:


> Those shirts are sweet!


The hats are badarse if u click on the ? mark you can view it. Logo on the front hunting staff on the back. 


Sent from my new mobile electronic T&A viewing gadget


----------



## navyman20 (Oct 27, 2009)

whack&stack said:


> The hats are badarse if u click on the ? mark you can view it. Logo on the front hunting staff on the back.
> 
> 
> Sent from my new mobile electronic T&A viewing gadget


I could rock that logo proudly lol


----------



## nontypical169 (Dec 22, 2009)

navyman20 said:


> I could rock that logo proudly lol


Heres the window stickers as well.


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Those are sick nontippy


Sent from my new mobile electronic T&A viewing gadget


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Those sure are sick

For some reason my sig lines are gone... I see dammit


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

DocMort said:


> Those sure are sick
> 
> For some reason my sig lines are gone... I see dammit


Lol what did U do? 


Sent from my new mobile electronic T&A viewing gadget


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

I don't know must be someone didn't like my team whack em and stack em sig


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Tell em to talk to me lol


Sent from my new mobile electronic T&A viewing gadget


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Lol yeah I am going to try and put it back in there


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

I just tried wonder if it came back


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

There she be


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Don't know u am on tapatalk I can't see any of em lol


Sent from my new mobile electronic T&A viewing gadget


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Lol I hate tap a talk but it might be better than using my slow phone. 

They let you go home yet?


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Trying to get out now


Sent from my new mobile electronic T&A viewing gadget


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

good luck


----------



## basnbuks (Jul 13, 2010)

why does every1 say "that sick" i dont get it


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Guess what we doing


Sent from my new mobile electronic T&A viewing gadget


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

whack&stack said:


> Guess what we doing
> 
> 
> Sent from my new mobile electronic T&A viewing gadget


Congrats, can you say hello to your own bed


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Making xroid arrows will post when done








Flat black 2419's


Sent from my new mobile electronic T&A viewing gadget


----------



## nontypical169 (Dec 22, 2009)

Hey man people are going to think those are carbon target arrows.


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Until they pick one up


Sent from my new mobile electronic T&A viewing gadget


----------



## basnbuks (Jul 13, 2010)

rock on blowtech insanity!!!!!


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

basnbuks said:


> rock on blowtech insanity!!!!!


Make ur own thread


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

whack&stack said:


> Until they pick one up
> 
> 
> Sent from my new mobile electronic T&A viewing gadget


Yep they are going to judge a book buy its cover on this one.... Oh your shooting fast must be alight arrow. 

Holy F what the is that


----------



## basnbuks (Jul 13, 2010)

whack&stack said:


> Make ur own thread


:greenwithenvy::elf_moon::elf_moon::elf_moon:


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

I thought maybe you would just use rebar with a pointy end out of the 'roid


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

navyman20 said:


> I could rock that logo proudly lol


ditto, though would that juts make me a team fanboy?


----------



## basnbuks (Jul 13, 2010)

huntnfishnut said:


> ditto, though would that juts make me a team fanboy?


were all fanboys of something, jus hope ur not like some of em an weinnie fanboys!!!!!


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

huntnfishnut said:


> ditto, though would that juts make me a team fanboy?


We can make ya part of the team.


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

naw. tho I am concerned the one sighted on the cam might not be true venison meat


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

huntnfishnut said:


> ditto, though would that juts make me a team fanboy?


Dude its a group i started putting together yearsago ******** killing stuff lol


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Lol, Whack is it nice to be back home


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

whack&stack said:


> Dude its a group i started putting together yearsago ******** killing stuff lol


I know. Didn't want to just butt on in, but seeing as you added a guy on that doesn't even have a bow...


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

DocMort said:


> Lol, Whack is it nice to be back home


Yes now i can AT at full speed lol


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

THere are two of us without bows I will have you know. 

Lol I am a fan boy as well kinda like BNB and NTP with there insane


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

whack&stack said:


> Yes now i can AT at full speed lol


no more dern auto correct either


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

huntnfishnut said:


> I know. Didn't want to just butt on in, but seeing as you added a guy on that doesn't even have a bow...



Lol dude ur in if i let bnb in i will dang near let anyone in


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

whack&stack said:


> Lol dude ur in if i let bnb in i will dang near let anyone in


Lol. sweet


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

whack&stack said:


> Lol dude ur in if i let bnb in i will dang near let anyone in


But we want pics of your deer head in bed with the MIL!!


----------



## nontypical169 (Dec 22, 2009)

whack&stack said:


> lol dude ur in if i let bnb in i will dang near let anyone in


lmao! This thread has gotten insane!!!!!!


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

pbuck said:


> But we want pics of your deer head in bed with the MIL!!


yes I do I want to see this.


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

nontypical169 said:


> lmao! This thread has gotten insane!!!!!!


Lol u keep that insane crap outta here. This thread is on roids lmfao


Sent from my new mobile electronic T&A viewing gadget


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Lol, NTP going back to bowtech I see after so many years with his elites.


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Working on the rebar arrows



















Sent from my new mobile electronic T&A viewing gadget


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Who made the wraps?


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

pbuck said:


> But we want pics of your deer head in bed with the MIL!!





DocMort said:


> yes I do I want to see this.


at least a team t maybe...  :wink:


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Hey hey, Yeah that would be funny, how long is the Huntnfishnut hotel open ?


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

DocMort said:


> Who made the wraps?


Onestringer they are AWESOME to deal with they gotta make me a couple more things for this bow


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Limb decals coming I take it. 

I like onestringer, have used battledrum as well


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

DocMort said:


> Limb decals coming I take it.
> 
> I like onestringer, have used battledrum as well


Quiver decal not sure on the limbs yet


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

You are going all out...


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Dude i leave nothing stock lol


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Only 2 stock items rest and sight


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

DocMort said:


> Hey hey, Yeah that would be funny, how long is the Huntnfishnut hotel open ?


6 months


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Oh boy, lots of time to freak here out, got the rubber snakes and rats ready?


----------



## navyman20 (Oct 27, 2009)

whack&stack said:


> Working on the rebar arrows
> 
> 
> 
> ...


even the wraps are intimidating lol...i like


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

DocMort said:


> Oh boy, lots of time to freak here out, got the rubber snakes and rats ready?


can't make her too crazy. she is going to help with baby nut after momma nut goes back to work. o yea, she doesn't speak english either


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

What does she speak?


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

Polish


----------



## navyman20 (Oct 27, 2009)

huntnfishnut said:


> Polish


polish chicks are like impossible to understand lol...theres alot of them where im from in the summer


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

huntnfishnut said:


> can't make her too crazy. she is going to help with baby nut after momma nut goes back to work. o yea, she doesn't speak english either


Oh lord good luck lol


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

navyman20 said:


> polish chicks are like impossible to understand lol...theres alot of them where im from in the summer


Ya. I know the area a little bit. When she talks, she sounds angry... lol



whack&stack said:


> Oh lord good luck lol


ya... t minus 1 month from today


----------



## navyman20 (Oct 27, 2009)

huntnfishnut said:


> Ya. I know the area a little bit. When she talks, she sounds angry... lol
> 
> 
> 
> ya... t minus 1 month from today


haha i know the feeling...polish ladies are crazy lol...a few in a good way lol


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Now fellas this is how you do arrows










Sent from my new mobile electronic T&A viewing gadget


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Man they look sweet..... 

Polish chicks, the ones I hung out with knew english at least


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

whack&stack said:


> Now fellas this is how you do arrows


:drool: them will look good red


----------



## lovetohunt93 (Aug 3, 2010)

So last time I checked this thread was a about 8 pages back, Whats the X-Roids ETA?


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

lovetohunt93 said:


> So last time I checked this thread was a about 8 pages back, Whats the X-Roids ETA?


Lol no worries there will be a new thread when its done being sent to dipper so i will be down to get it in 2-3 weeks


----------



## nontypical169 (Dec 22, 2009)

lovetohunt93 said:


> So last time I checked this thread was a about 8 pages back, Whats the X-Roids ETA?


dude were you been pics of the xroid being complete with specs are on page 12, hes building the arrows for it now.


----------



## nontypical169 (Dec 22, 2009)

Man those arrows are wait for it wait for it 










INSANEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Not cool :BangHead:


----------



## navyman20 (Oct 27, 2009)

nontypical169 said:


> Man those arrows are wait for it wait for it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


party foul! no mentioning of the word insane


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

TTell em navy


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

No mentioned the word Navy either...


----------



## navyman20 (Oct 27, 2009)

DocMort said:


> No mentioned the word Navy either...


now we're just getting personal :darkbeer:....professions are allowed...just no mentioning of or about anything insane or insane related


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Copy Copy


----------



## nontypical169 (Dec 22, 2009)

Ok guys Im going to have to leave this party and go take some allowance money from my girls playing yahtzee. Man the amount of yahtzees im going to roll is well you geussed it INSANEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!


----------



## navyman20 (Oct 27, 2009)

nontypical169 said:


> Ok guys Im going to have to leave this party and go take some allowance money from my girls playing yahtzee. Man the amount of yahtzees im going to roll is well you geussed it INSANEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!


the fact that as an adult u still play yahtzee is INSANE


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

The fact that your taking money from playing Yahtzee is just wrong, This is not the insane thread


----------



## navyman20 (Oct 27, 2009)

DocMort said:


> The fact that your taking money from playing Yahtzee is just wrong, This is not the insane thread


good point haha


----------



## lovetohunt93 (Aug 3, 2010)

nontypical169 said:


> dude were you been pics of the xroid being complete with specs are on page 12, hes building the arrows for it now.


LOL, you got me. Ive been busy searching the classifieds to deck out my Z28 thats getting shipped tomorrow. Cant wait.

His arrows do look nice!


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Lol don't go to page 12 lol


Sent from my new mobile electronic T&A viewing gadget


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Lol, Page 12.... 

So anyways..... Old team what should I shoot for arrows and should I bump my poundage back up to 70 or leave it at 60?


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Leave it at 60 we would hate to strain ourselves here and shoot some sort of flimsy carbon everyone else does. 


Sent from my new mobile electronic T&A viewing gadget


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

I was thinking 70 with some 2512s


----------



## basnbuks (Jul 13, 2010)

Page 12 got realy INSANE!!!!!!


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

DocMort said:


> I was thinking 70 with some 2512s


Do urself a favor and go with 2317s and knock the he11 out of em


Sent from my new mobile electronic T&A viewing gadget


----------



## nontypical169 (Dec 22, 2009)

navyman20 said:


> the fact that as an adult u still play yahtzee is INSANE


Dude ask whack Im a 3 yr old with money and drivers license.


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

nontypical169 said:


> Dude ask whack Im a 3 yr old with money and drivers license.


That's the absolute truth told him that last night lol


Sent from my new mobile electronic T&A viewing gadget


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Nice well guys. Be at work from 06 thru midnight have a good un


----------



## navyman20 (Oct 27, 2009)

Sounds like a blast josh...ill be coaching the m16 range all day...and it rained all night so it'll be a lil soggy out there


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Bow was sent to Hanover today to be dipped. Stoked to have it come back this pattern is AWESOME










Sent from my new mobile electronic T&A viewing gadget


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

Brotha Whack. That pattern is saaa weeeeeet! The wife is gonna be pissed that you copied the pattern she picked out for our dinet though........


----------



## ka30270 (May 20, 2009)

Congrats Whack on the new hunting partner!! Looking forward to some specs on the X-Roid.


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

pbuck said:


> Brotha Whack. That pattern is saaa weeeeeet! The wife is gonna be pissed that you copied the pattern she picked out for our dinet though........


Dude that's where I got it from as a tribute to my hero since the dining room is what made you the MGG 


Sent from my new mobile electronic T&A viewing gadget


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks KA I am looking forward to spilling the beans but this is fun too lol 


Sent from my new mobile electronic T&A viewing gadget


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

You decide on a pink or lavender for under the frilly dip?


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Lavender fits better


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Nope classic white the bow will be used after labor day 


Sent from my new mobile electronic T&A viewing gadget


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

You seriously dipping it in that swirly girly pattern? OR you just joking/being insane to go along with the thread and whatnot? 

hahaha


This thread is completely useless without THEE X-ROIDDDDD




Pics asap!!!!


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

whack&stack said:


> Nope classic white the bow will be used after labor day
> 
> 
> Sent from my new mobile electronic T&A viewing gadget


Dude, the wife wore white to work today. I said "white after labor day?" and she said "yep, it's WINTER white".

So there ya go.....just get it done in WINTER WHITE and you're good to go in November.


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Just got sent to dipper today eta for unviel 3 weeks


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

pbuck said:


> Dude, the wife wore white to work today. I said "white after labor day?" and she said "yep, it's WINTER white".
> 
> So there ya go.....just get it done in WINTER WHITE and you're good to go in November.


Thanks ur the best


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Oh and yes u am going with the girly swirly stuff trust me when u tell you this is gonna get real popular and y'all will remember where I saw it first 


Sent from my new mobile electronic T&A viewing gadget


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

whack&stack said:


> Oh and yes u am going with the girly swirly stuff trust me when u tell you this is gonna get real popular and y'all will remember where I saw it first
> 
> 
> Sent from my new mobile electronic T&A viewing gadget


As always....your the trend setter. That's why you're the Prez!


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

pbuck said:


> As always....your the trend setter. That's why you're the Prez!


Idk guys... trend setter like Martha Stewart with that pattern...


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Im with the nut here but what ever the pres wants


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Lol aight then fellas if you don't like I picked post up pics of the film u want it dipped in before it makes it to the dipper so I can have it changed. 


Sent from my new mobile electronic T&A viewing gadget


----------



## basnbuks (Jul 13, 2010)

pm me for specs an details on the grinch im tellin all.....TRUST ME it will be INSANE!!!!!!!!


----------



## navyman20 (Oct 27, 2009)

whack&stack said:


> Lol aight then fellas if you don't like I picked post up pics of the film u want it dipped in before it makes it to the dipper so I can have it changed.
> 
> 
> Sent from my new mobile electronic T&A viewing gadget


i think on a finished product the pattern you chose would prolly look pretty sweet...id go with it


----------



## navyman20 (Oct 27, 2009)

maybe a silver instead of the white tho...but either way i dont see it not looking cool


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

basnbuks said:


> pm me for specs an details on the grinch im tellin all.....TRUST ME it will be INSANE!!!!!!!!


What the hell?


Sent from my new mobile electronic T&A viewing gadget


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

navyman20 said:


> maybe a silver instead of the white tho...but either way i dont see it not looking cool


something nice bright and reflective huh lol


Sent from my new mobile electronic T&A viewing gadget


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Everyone made fun of the one i picked but u won't offer anything else up?


Sent from my new mobile electronic T&A viewing gadget


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

Hey Doc......


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

whack&stack said:


> Everyone made fun of the one i picked but u won't offer anything else up?


Just giving 'ya a hard time. Is the pattern going to be that tight or spread out a little?


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

huntnfishnut said:


> Just giving 'ya a hard time. Is the pattern going to be that tight or spread out a little?


Just like it looks


Sent from my new mobile electronic T&A viewing gadget


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

whack&stack said:


> Just like it looks
> 
> 
> Sent from my new mobile electronic T&A viewing gadget


I deff like the silver on white then


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Yup me too


Sent from my new mobile electronic T&A viewing gadget


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

I'm likin the marble!


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Any other ideas


Sent from my new mobile electronic T&A viewing gadget


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

I thought about this but thought it was too aggressive and maybe a lil offensive










Sent from my new mobile electronic T&A viewing gadget


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

whack&stack said:


> I thought about this but thought it was too aggressive and maybe a lil offensive


hmmm torn between flowers and skulls. you are a complicated person :wink:

plus it scares me... :eek2:


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

whack&stack said:


> I thought about this but thought it was too aggressive and maybe a lil offensive
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ehhhh......


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

pbuck said:


> Ehhhh......


Yeah I wasn't real impressed either


Sent from my new mobile electronic T&A viewing gadget


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

Hey Doc...if you can get some Dales it's good stuff!


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Dang buck drink a lil drink huh


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

whack&stack said:


> Dang buck drink a lil drink huh


Been working midnights for 8 days straight. 2 beers is my reward! :beer:


----------



## navyman20 (Oct 27, 2009)

whack&stack said:


> something nice bright and reflective huh lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my new mobile electronic T&A viewing gadget


not like a chrome shiny silver...just like a light gray..almost like the gray thats in the deer skull camo on your limbs...i think it would be cool


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

PBUCK my friend, I am heading that way right now might need a few brews... 

As far as color options go, Pink base with skulls, you can fulfill your female tendencies and still feel manly


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

DocMort said:


> PBUCK my friend, I am heading that way right now might need a few brews...
> 
> As far as color options go, Pink base with skulls, you can fulfill your female tendencies and still feel manly


I am beginning to like u less


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

whack&stack said:


> I am beginning to like u less


Oh come on now.


----------



## basnbuks (Jul 13, 2010)

I saw a pattern with a greek mystical god inlaid in fussia and had pink weinnies. That's what I'd go with bein a gay boy like urself!!!!!!


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

basnbuks said:


> I saw a pattern with a greek mystical god inlaid in fussia and had pink weinnies. That's what I'd go with bein a gay boy like urself!!!!!!


Good idea got a pic?


Sent from my new mobile electronic T&A viewing gadget


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Vivid imagination.


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

basnbuks said:


> I saw a pattern with a greek mystical god inlaid in fussia and had pink weinnies. That's what I'd go with bein a gay boy like urself!!!!!!





whack&stack said:


> Good idea got a pic?


Must have been the runner on his dining room table too...


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

It was probably his bed sheets.


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Got more swag For the xroid today










Sent from my new mobile electronic T&A viewing gadget


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Weighed the xroid arrows today










Sent from my new mobile electronic T&A viewing gadget


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Golly, damn, I like the sight... Nice arrow weight as well


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

DocMort said:


> Golly, damn, I like the sight... Nice arrow weight as well


AT classifieds baby


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

I am looking through them as we speak. for arrows and the like


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Good luck arrowsare a hard search for me


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Yeah you just have to take what you can find, Like I said I almost had some for you the other day but the guy decided not to get rid of them...


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

knew what he was doing 2419s are tough to get


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Yeah he did he was like I don't want them any more I offered him 80 bucks for 3 dozen in the wrapper still. He was like I'll take 100 and then he decided better before I bought them wonder why.


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Geez a real friend woulda found a way to get em for me lol


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Hey man I tried. 

I have been looking I search everyday


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Not only for those but for stuff for my new rig


----------



## navyman20 (Oct 27, 2009)

those arrows are def gonna hit pretty hard lol...as long as you arent trying to shoot thru a building i think penetration will never be a problem


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

navyman20 said:


> those arrows are def gonna hit pretty hard lol...as long as you arent trying to shoot thru a building i think penetration will never be a problem


Why would a building be a problem?


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

I was going to say shooting Howitzers but its more on the line of Cruise missiles


----------



## navyman20 (Oct 27, 2009)

whack&stack said:


> Why would a building be a problem?


i guess u got a point there lol..i forgot what kind of set up we were talking about for a second here


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Lol they will end up around 675


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Cutting them down some?


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Yeah they are 33" now


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

yikes ya big ogre


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Mine are usually 30.5 to 31 long


----------



## lovetohunt93 (Aug 3, 2010)

Im liking that arrow weight.

I just made the switch to 125 grain points rather then the 100s. Got me up to about 485 grains, cant wait to run one through a deer!


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

I cut mine at 29.5, just deciding on what to shoot out of it at 60 lbs


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

lovetohunt93 said:


> Im liking that arrow weight.
> 
> I just made the switch to 125 grain points rather then the 100s. Got me up to about 485 grains, cant wait to run one through a deer!


Butter


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

DocMort said:


> I cut mine at 29.5, just deciding on what to shoot out of it at 60 lbs


Lol not my area of expertedness


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Yeah its about 2/3 of what you shoot... 

I might go super light and be the wierd one on the team


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

DocMort said:


> Yeah its about 2/3 of what you shoot...
> 
> I might go super light and be the wierd one on the team


We'll give you the indian name arrow stick out lol


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

lol thats funny right there


----------



## lovetohunt93 (Aug 3, 2010)

DocMort said:


> I cut mine at 29.5, just deciding on what to shoot out of it at 60 lbs


I have a 60# Z28 on the way, I am gonna be flinging some Easton ACC Pro Hunter 390s out of it. Total arrow weight will be about 432 grains and 13% FOC. I figure that will be a good blend of penitration with out giving up a ton of speed.


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

DocMort said:


> lol thats funny right there


I am going to give everyone indian names on the team lol


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

For those that dont know bnb was kicked off the team or his would have been "walks in circles"


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Nontippy is "drags no deer"


----------



## navyman20 (Oct 27, 2009)

whack&stack said:


> Nontippy is "drags no deer"


lol!


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

LOl BNB got kicked off for what?


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Is yours, 

Hits China men


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Navyman is "sqawl stealer"


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Huntnfish is "crowded tepee"


----------



## navyman20 (Oct 27, 2009)

whack&stack said:


> Navyman is "sqawl stealer"


idk what that means but i can dig it haha


----------



## nontypical169 (Dec 22, 2009)

navyman20 said:


> lol!


You wont think its so funny when your draggn the big nontippys deer out. I mean he named me that for a reason. I don't drag my own deer. Geeezzzz freakn newbies. Now that's somthn to lol about.


----------



## navyman20 (Oct 27, 2009)

nontypical169 said:


> You wont think its so funny when your draggn the big nontippys deer out. I mean he named me that for a reason. I don't drag my own deer. Geeezzzz freakn newbies. Now that's somthn to lol about.


haha...i got no problem givin a hand...but im not quite sure how "big" the deer in nc can possibly be?


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Not as big as the ones in NY thats for sure..... 

Look man you saw 26 deer in one day and passed them why?

JK... PBUCK I NEED A BEER


----------



## navyman20 (Oct 27, 2009)

DocMort said:


> Not as big as the ones in NY thats for sure.....
> 
> Look man you saw 26 deer in one day and passed them why?
> 
> JK... PBUCK I NEED A BEER


thats what im thinkin as well..."big" is a relative term...cuz most "big" deer in the south arent even ones id consider in the northern areas....hell my doe this year was 105 lbs live weight and was a "nice" one for southern ms...back home that would be a yearling haha


----------



## nontypical169 (Dec 22, 2009)

Ha ha navyman I throw the nc ones over my shoulder but, the horses I shoot in missouri or iowa is going to be a different story. I don't know if you or doc have ever seen one in person but, there a whole different animal. Im glad you 2 are on the team because lifes going to be alot easier for the co-vp especially now that the bnb is missing. Has any one heard from that guy.


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

navyman20 said:


> idk what that means but i can dig it haha


Sqawl is a female and arent u marrying someoes sister lol


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Breathn if he will accept is "medicine man"


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Mine is "buffalo stomper"


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Pbuck is " deer savior"


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

whack&stack said:


> Mine is "buffalo stomper"


Buffalo humper ?

Oh i see stomper


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

BNB pmd me last night about my phone.....


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Breathn as medicine man is good...


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

DocMort said:


> BNB pmd me last night about my phone.....


What about it


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

whack&stack said:


> Huntnfish is "crowded tepee"


lol.. for sure. Actually the boys made the trip back to my parents for the duration of her stay or the basement is finished...


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Said he needed a new phone and wondered how I liked mine


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

huntnfishnut said:


> lol.. for sure. Actually the boys made the trip back to my parents for the duration of her stay or the basement is finished...


You got rid of the kids for the MIL?


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

DocMort said:


> You got rid of the kids for the MIL?


Yea. Better than having them lay on the floor or move them back and forth or risk tripping over them


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

DocMort said:


> Said he needed a new phone and wondered how I liked mine


What u have?


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

The Droid or casio Commando, supposed to be shock, dust and water resistant. So far has held up well. 

I had the flip one before this and it survived 2 artillery simulators.


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

huntnfishnut said:


> Yea. Better than having them lay on the floor or move them back and forth or risk tripping over them


I wanted to see the pic of them in bed with her


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

DocMort said:


> I wanted to see the pic of them in bed with her


So wrong... but they will be back while she is still here if that gives you some hope :wink:


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

DocMort said:


> The Droid or casio Commando, supposed to be shock, dust and water resistant. So far has held up well.
> 
> I had the flip one before this and it survived 2 artillery simulators.




Wonder why he needs a phone


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Idk


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

wow.. I need to get this bow done so you guys can get back to normal...lol 
bow is on way to dipper..my main man Hanover hydro..


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Haha what, John doesn't want to play. 

Are you going to be doing more tune jobs in the future?


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Breathn said:


> wow.. I need to get this bow done so you guys can get back to normal...lol
> bow is on way to dipper..my main man Hanover hydro..


Man this bow has consumed our lives lol


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Lol, Or the front page of the Bowhunter show case...


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

I am just glad the medicine man blessed us with his presence


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Is he going to stick around though... 

Hey I need a new name. 

Arrow sticking out of deer is to long


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

DocMort said:


> Is he going to stick around though...
> 
> Hey I need a new name.
> 
> Arrow sticking out of deer is to long


Quitur*****ing its just arrow stick out short enough


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

Hey doc, screw the X Roid for a minute..... Local pub had some killer beer on tap..."Ode de Hoppenator" 9.5% ABV Yowzer!


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Lol sure Prez, I reserve right to change it at a later date. 

Koshisigre - tracks of large animal

Lol


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Lol i should have named you walks crooked line


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

pbuck said:


> Hey doc, screw the X Roid for a minute..... Local pub had some killer beer on tap..."Ode de Hoppenator" 9.5% ABV Yowzer!


PBUCK your my hero,,, 

That is awesome and looks like its nice and heavy just what a real beer should be


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

DocMort said:


> Lol sure Prez, I reserve right to change it at a later date.
> 
> Koshisigre - tracks of large animal
> 
> Lol


Keep the name or get out lol


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

whack&stack said:


> Keep the name or get out lol


Just check my signature


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Can't on tapatalk now lol


Sent from my new mobile electronic T&A viewing gadget


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Lol how many chiefs we got


Sent from my new mobile electronic T&A viewing gadget


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

DocMort said:


> Lol, Or the front page of the Bowhunter show case...


8900 views of our babbling, almost 700 posts and still rated four stars :wink:

feel the power of the x-roid


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

I know I saw that the other day, We are going to hit 10k views tonight


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

huntnfishnut said:


> 8900 views of our babbling, almost 700 posts and still rated four stars :wink:
> 
> feel the power of the x-roid


No one has been more shocked than me lol


Sent from my new mobile electronic T&A viewing gadget


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

The power is with you


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

PBUCK here is my drink of choice tonight


----------



## hillwilly (May 20, 2011)

10k views should not be a prob. this is a horribly funny thread.


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Thank the big man for that


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Working on limb decals not sure if I am gonna share these yet or not


Sent from my new mobile electronic T&A viewing gadget


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Hey don't be teasing me... 

You need to get of T n A n T and update oyur sig to your indian name


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

DocMort said:


> PBUCK here is my drink of choice tonight


Blue Moon is good. Love some orange slices in mine. Not a winter beer but still tasty. 

I'm lovin the Indian names BTW! Chief Buffalo Humper....that's perfect! :wink:


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

whack&stack said:


> Working on limb decals not sure if I am gonna share these yet or not
> 
> 
> Sent from my new mobile electronic T&A viewing gadget


Come on chief....it's all about the Xroid build.....well mostly. :tongue:


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

I thought of all people would get a kick out of that one. 

I am looking for some good local stuff but all I can find is Sweetwater


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Better?


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

pbuck said:


> Blue Moon is good. Love some orange slices in mine. Not a winter beer but still tasty.
> 
> I'm lovin the Indian names BTW! Chief Buffalo Humper....that's perfect! :wink:


Coming from the deer savior where all deer are safe I am fine with that lol


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Ok ok here is one of the limb decals










Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Lol 

your sig line is wrong it should be buffalo humper


----------



## navyman20 (Oct 27, 2009)

whack&stack said:


> Sqawl is a female and arent u marrying someoes sister lol


thats kind of a silly question...most females are someones sister lol...but i like it...pretty catchy


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

At least chief buffalo hump!

Hey Doc. Ala. has always sucked for beer. I think they may have just passed a law allowing microbreweries to sell stuff but it probably will take a while to get good beers into the state. If you're finding stuff from Sweetwater brewing there's bound to be some other stuff out there. Sweetwater is out of ATL so Ga. Must have craft breweries exporting goods to Ala.

And I believe it is Squaw not sqwal


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Beer schmeer where is bnb


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

I am in Columbus, GA now... The only place I could find sweetwater in Huntsville was at the mellow mushroom


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

whack&stack said:


> Beer schmeer where is bnb


IDK I wrote him back last night and haven't heard a thing back


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

DocMort said:


> I am in Columbus, GA now... The only place I could find sweetwater in Huntsville was at the mellow mushroom


He is gonna move up here with us soon pbuck


----------



## navyman20 (Oct 27, 2009)

pbuck said:


> At least chief buffalo hump!
> 
> Hey Doc. Ala. has always sucked for beer. I think they may have just passed a law allowing microbreweries to sell stuff but it probably will take a while to get good beers into the state. If you're finding stuff from Sweetwater brewing there's bound to be some other stuff out there. Sweetwater is out of ATL so Ga. Must have craft breweries exporting goods to Ala.
> 
> And I believe it is Squaw not sqwal


u are correct...its squaw(just googled it) lol


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Ok so i put the decal up and nothing?


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

You all need to add your names to the sig line


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

whack&stack said:


> Ok so i put the decal up and nothing?


I like it make it a different color perhaps darker? IDK It looks good though


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

whack&stack said:


> He is gonna move up here with us soon pbuck


If my old will let me I will be moving back up that way


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

navyman20 said:


> u are correct...its squaw(just googled it) lol


Ok change the spelling meang the same i am allowed one mistake


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

DocMort said:


> I like it make it a different color perhaps darker? IDK It looks good though


Trust me on the color pse red


----------



## navyman20 (Oct 27, 2009)

DocMort said:


> If my old will let me I will be moving back up that way


use your cojones chief full penetration and get yourself back up to wny!..ill be there approx nov 17 2014 when my eaos hits


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Ok I will trust you... It looks good


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

navyman20 said:


> use your cojones chief full penetration and get yourself back up to wny!..ill be there approx nov 17 2014 when my eaos hits


We should move into PBUCKS he has all the deer and good beer... 

I am not sure WNY will fly with the animosity between her and the fam


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

navyman20 said:


> use your cojones chief full penetration and get yourself back up to wny!..ill be there approx nov 17 2014 when my eaos hits


Oh no its arrow stick out


----------



## nontypical169 (Dec 22, 2009)

huntnfishnut said:


> 8900 views of our babbling, almost 700 posts and still rated four stars :wink:
> 
> feel the power of the x-roid



Sorry guys I been elbows deep in a bomp pop box and havnt had a chance to chime in today. 8900 views chit Im pretty po,d about that I mean were TEAM WHACK,EM & STACK,EM I figured we would have 20k by now. I mean we are kind of a BIG DEAL here on AT. LMAO.


----------



## navyman20 (Oct 27, 2009)

whack&stack said:


> Oh no its arrow stick out


might have to change his name to chief arrow tucked between legs when wife is around :tongue: jk bud


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Haha shall I call my sister..... 

Its Chief Full Penetration


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

That's me ...... Chief good beer n deer! :smile:


----------



## navyman20 (Oct 27, 2009)

DocMort said:


> Haha shall I call my sister.....
> 
> Its Chief Full Penetration


if youd like u can call her lol..it is your sister and all...i wont tell ya u cant haha


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

navyman20 said:


> if youd like u can call her lol..it is your sister and all...i wont tell ya u cant haha


Lol.. 

Pbuck goes with chief good beer n deer


----------



## navyman20 (Oct 27, 2009)

DocMort said:


> Lol..
> 
> Pbuck goes with chief good beer n deer


thats a catchy name for him


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

DocMort said:


> Haha shall I call my sister.....
> 
> Its Chief Full Penetration


Arrow stick out


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Arrow stick out the back side lol


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Now dang it no changing names i done rolled em out if u wanna change yours u gotta beat me in arm wrestling


----------



## navyman20 (Oct 27, 2009)

My names stayin lol...for the uninformed it makes me appear to be the womanizer of the group lol


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Can I kick you in the testes first?

I probably could hold my own not sure on the rest of the guys lol


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

navyman20 said:


> My names stayin lol...for the uninformed it makes me appear to be the womanizer of the group lol


Lol nice


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

DocMort said:


> Can I kick you in the testes first?
> 
> I probably could hold my own not sure on the rest of the guys lol


Nope heads up no nut shots


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

If they only knew you should take. Wo out so it says manizer of the group


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

whack&stack said:


> Nope heads up no nut shots


Might be a good one but all in all I will bow down and let the prez win


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

DocMort said:


> Might be a good one but all in all I will bow down and let the prez win


Lo smart move


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

You need to put the Native American Names in your thread chief buffalo humper


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

DocMort said:


> You need to put the Native American Names in your thread chief buffalo humper


They r in the thread


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

The natives are restless! :archer:


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Hanover needs to hurry lol


----------



## navyman20 (Oct 27, 2009)

whack&stack said:


> Now dang it no changing names i done rolled em out if u wanna change yours u gotta beat me in arm wrestling


I may not be able to win but with enough liquid courage id give it a try lol


----------



## nontypical169 (Dec 22, 2009)

Hey prez I dont know so much about these new prospects. They sound alot like my 2 lil girls always giving a lil back talk. LOOKS LIKE TO ME YOUR GOING TO HAVE TO UNLEASH THE imp2: HAND ON THEM! Then tell em IM CHIEF BUFFALO STOMPER BIOTCH!


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

navyman20 said:


> I may not be able to win but with enough liquid courage id give it a try lol


2 beers?


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

whack&stack said:


> Ok ok here is one of the limb decals


Lookin good. Will go good with the flowers...


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

At least you admit what we all knew. Your chief buffalo stompers biotch


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

huntnfishnut said:


> Lookin good. Will go good with the flowers...


Yes it will


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

Worked on some arrows tonight. Going to fletch up some hunter 450's all black for 3D. Aint nothin like the thunder rods for the 'roid but its a place to start


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

nontypical169 said:


> Hey prez I dont know so much about these new prospects. They sound alot like my 2 lil girls always giving a lil back talk. LOOKS LIKE TO ME YOUR GOING TO HAVE TO UNLEASH THE imp2: HAND ON THEM! Then tell em IM CHIEF BUFFALO STOMPER BIOTCH!


You got that right at some point they will meet the hand of punishment and wished they'd toed the line


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Onestringer


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

huntnfishnut said:


> Worked on some arrows tonight. Going to fletch up some hunter 450's all black for 3D. Aint nothin like the thunder rods for the 'roid but its a place to start


Post em up


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

huntnfishnut said:


> Worked on some arrows tonight. Going to fletch up some hunter 450's all black for 3D. Aint nothin like the thunder rods for the 'roid but its a place to start


You put feathers on them?


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

DocMort said:


> Onestringer


What about em?


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

That who ya using?


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

whack&stack said:


> Post em up





DocMort said:


> You put feathers on them?


I just have them stripped down right now. Bare shafts. Going to put on helical blazers. Only thing annoying with them is the camo pattern on the front half. Really would just like the all black/carbon wrap like they used to be.


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Yup they are awesome. Mindy is great to work with.


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

huntnfishnut said:


> I just have them stripped down right now. Bare shafts. Going to put on helical blazers. Only thing annoying with them is the camo pattern on the front half. Really would just like the all black/carbon wrap like they used to be.


Paint em its what i do lol


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

I like the cx arrows also looking at the gt kinetic


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

What do you use so the paint doesn't blow off?


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Oh it comes off in the targets


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Thats why i only paint the ones i hunt with one shot deals


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Whack has like 10 dozen arrows


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

DocMort said:


> Whack has like 10 dozen arrows


Lol i got enough


----------



## nontypical169 (Dec 22, 2009)

DocMort said:


> At least you admit what we all knew. Your chief buffalo stompers biotch


Its better than being CHIEF- LIKES DOUBLE PENETRATION!


----------



## blinginpse (Jun 21, 2011)

hot dawg yall boys are at it again on this thread. yall some funny fellers let me just go ahead an tell ya.


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

nontypical169 said:


> Its better than being CHIEF- LIKES DOUBLE PENETRATION!


Ouch that's rough I think doc just found out what the five fingers said to the face............SMACK!!!


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## blinginpse (Jun 21, 2011)

well whens that bow goin to be done whack?


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Just went to dipper so 2 weeks or so


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## Whitey375 (Mar 26, 2009)

DocMort said:


> I like the cx arrows also looking at the gt kinetic


Doc, just don't use the Kinetic hardware, swap it out for Axis components, especially the nocks.


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

nontypical169 said:


> Its better than being CHIEF- LIKES DOUBLE PENETRATION!


ouch


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Whitey375 said:


> Doc, just don't use the Kinetic hardware, swap it out for Axis components, especially the nocks.


Thats what I'm hearing


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Why is this not on the first page lol


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Cuz I have been watching people blow crap up all day. OOoooh C4 how I love you.....


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

DocMort said:


> Cuz I have been watching people blow crap up all day. OOoooh C4 how I love you.....


Can i get some for to put on my broadheads


----------



## infest (Jan 2, 2012)

Have any details been released on this yet? I'd rather not go through 24 pages.


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

No details, Chief Buffalo Stomper has just made his arrows.... 

I wish wouldn't that be cool, pentetration would be no issed then would it


----------



## basnbuks (Jul 13, 2010)

docmort said:


> yeah its about 2/3 of what you shoot...
> 
> I might go super light and be the wierd one on the team


wanna bet????


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Heres what we infest started a an hf6 its now over 100lbs its gonna fling 675 grain arrows very fast throughout there have been some decals and hints released


----------



## basnbuks (Jul 13, 2010)

what i miss durrin my suspension and il have every! no team whackem stackem got some fishy stuff goin on ..... i was dismissed yesterday and then lied too........


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

basnbuks said:


> what i miss durrin my suspension and il have every! no team whackem stackem got some fishy stuff goin on ..... i was dismissed yesterday and then lied too........


Huh??

Whack you are releasing info like that


----------



## basnbuks (Jul 13, 2010)

DocMort said:


> No details, Chief Buffalo Stomper has just made his arrows....
> 
> I wish wouldn't that be cool, pentetration would be no issed then would it


penetration may be an issue if ur lookin for weinnies all the time......jus sayin. hey doc? u jumpin on the wagon?didnt i read summers were u mentioned "dont ask dont tell"?


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Welcome back bnb your indian name is walks in circles


----------



## basnbuks (Jul 13, 2010)

DocMort said:


> Huh??
> 
> Whack you are releasing info like that


yea JOSH!!!!tell him how uve shafted me and lied to me!!!!


----------



## basnbuks (Jul 13, 2010)

whack&stack said:


> Welcome back bnb your indian name is walks in circles


better than vegatarian but my man cave says diff!!!!!


----------



## stubborn (Mar 19, 2011)

Did John use 80# omen limbs on your X-ROID?


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

stubborn said:


> Did John use 80# omen limbs on your X-ROID?


No!


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

basnbuks said:


> yea JOSH!!!!tell him how uve shafted me and lied to me!!!!


How did i lie? Was i the only one?


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

basnbuks said:


> yea JOSH!!!!tell him how uve shafted me and lied to me!!!!


How did I shaft and lie to you?


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

AAnd how is ur phone?


----------



## basnbuks (Jul 13, 2010)

whack&stack said:


> AAnd how is ur phone?


Givin u the bird!!!!


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

Hey guys I need a name for this little unicorn buck.......











*He's not affraid to mix it up with anyone!*


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

pbuck said:


> Hey guys I need a name for this little unicorn buck.......


Carl, the One Horn Wonder


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

I do Like Carl.... 

What kind of beer we drinking tonight?


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

DocMort said:


> I do Like Carl....
> 
> What kind of beer we drinking tonight?


Well, if the freezing rain holds off its gonna be another taste of that Ode De Hopenator that's on tap at the pub downtown. They also had an Oatmeal Stout that was tasty and had just hooked up a keg of some kind of Porter as we were leaving. I like those dark, heavy beers in the winter.


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Oatmeal beer sounds scrumptious


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

basnbuks said:


> Givin u the bird!!!!


Lol come on now it was funny


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

DocMort said:


> Oatmeal beer sounds scrumptious


food AND alcohol at the same time! :set1_draught2:


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

pbuck said:


> food AND alcohol at the same time! :set1_draught2:


Lol just like German Beer


----------



## Simpleiowaguy (Jan 10, 2011)

I think you should name the little buck rudy! He's trying real hard


----------



## basnbuks (Jul 13, 2010)

DocMort said:


> I do Like Carl....
> 
> What kind of beer we drinking tonight?



Mich ultra fee me I'd Shari a. Pic of I new how!!!!
New iPhone


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

basnbuks said:


> Mich ultra fee me I'd Shari a. Pic of I new how!!!!
> New iPhone


Oh crap Rowdy...by the looks of that post, youve had a few mich's already. Gotta love the auto correct on the iPhone. You'd be better off turning it off. Lol!


----------



## basnbuks (Jul 13, 2010)

Daughter says. I can't turn it off


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

basnbuks said:


> Daughter says. I can't turn it off


Yes u can


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

basnbuks said:


> Daughter says. I can't turn it off


lol... this is gonna be good


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

huntnfishnut said:


> lol... this is gonna be good


That it is...


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

*PBUCK and TEAM*

Lookie what I found..... mmmhmmm


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

Oh, NICE! How's the brown ale? Pretty tasty I bet. I gotta warn you. Once you get the taste for those craft beers, the cheap stuff will seem like water.

Doc, there's gotta be some Terrapin Brewery beer around there. It's a Ga. Brewery


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

It is good, and I already drink Blue Moon and Labatt blue neither is cheap by any means.. 

I found a 12 pack "tackle box"

IPA you already know about this one
Georgia Brown not as stout as the IPA but very good none the less, very smooth going down just a hint of bitter
420
Exodus Porter

the porter might be a little dark for me reminds me of the Dunkleweiss we used to drink in Germany


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

Porter might be best drank by itself. It's not for everyone. I like em but if I drink one it's the first beer of the night. Kinda like smoking a cigar.

It's 27deg. And raining so I'm stayin home. Here's my first choice of the night. An ENGLISH or INDIAN IPA. Not as hoppy as an American IPA. More malty.


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

pbuck said:


> Porter might be best drank by itself. It's not for everyone. I like em but if I drink one it's the first beer of the night. Kinda like smoking a cigar.


True, I agree... Now thats another thing I can partake in with a few good beers is a good cigar


----------



## basnbuks (Jul 13, 2010)

Good gosh this is anout a bow not beer


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

basnbuks said:


> Good gosh this is anout a bow not beer


At least we're not blabbing on and on about it being insane. Just team/tribe members shooting the bull and killing time until the bow arrives. Jeesh!


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Any of you guys partake in a good cigar


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Used to. I am boring these days lol


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

Always wanted to, but never did. Fairly boring even sometimes to myself.

How is little whack?


----------



## basnbuks (Jul 13, 2010)

pbuck said:


> At least we're not blabbing on and on about it being insane. Just team/tribe members shooting the bull and killing time until the bow arrives. Jeesh!


Team tribe? Seems ur the only one talkin nonsence!! Trribes involved trust not messin with brotha that brought the tribe together


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Lol bnb one if these days you'll find it funny cause IT WAS


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

huntnfishnut said:


> Always wanted to, but never did. Fairly boring even sometimes to myself.
> 
> How is little whack?


Lil man is doing good hanging out with daddy whack now










Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

Very good to hear... :thumbs_up


----------



## nontypical169 (Dec 22, 2009)

What up guys can't believe the whack hasn't showed you guys the new addition to the xroid.


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

He is leaving us out..... 

Whack at least he is better looking


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

nontypical169 said:


> What up guys can't believe the whack hasn't showed you guys the new addition to the xroid.


What new addition?


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

DocMort said:


> He is leaving us out.....
> 
> Whack at least he is better looking


Biotch please i have a mirror i know how good we both look


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Haha


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Oh is this what I was supposed to show? The other limb decal










Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## basnbuks (Jul 13, 2010)

DocMort said:


> Any of you guys partake in a good cigar


maybe not a cigar but,,,,,,,


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

basnbuks said:


> maybe not a cigar but,,,,,,,


The hidden weenie? I kid I kid

nice decals whack


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks doc


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

Cool Thread.


----------



## nontypical169 (Dec 22, 2009)

Well I wake up this morn to my phone sounding like jenna jamisons pleasure toy and geuss what its 50 texts from the crew.is it about bows you ask NOPE is it about the hott chick that lives down the street from pbuck you ask NOPE. Its about the DUMBARSE who bout a smart phone and don't have a clue how to use it. I mean verizon has a sign up as soon as you walk in saying WARNING! Smartphones aren't for DUMB people. If your wondering who the dumbarse is well all I gotta say is HE walks in circles alot but, I will say this the iphone customer service (aka) pbuck and whack are probably not the 2 you want to concide in you would probably be better off talking to PEGGY!


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Hey i sent picture tutorials


----------



## nontypical169 (Dec 22, 2009)

Yeah I sent a pic as well. Lmao!


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

I think i threw up a lil on urs squirrel brains for breakfast ewwwwww


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

nontypical169 said:


> Yeah I sent a pic as well. Lmao!


Still wondering how you got that "point of view" picture of those?


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

whoa whoa hey now... did you find it!?!


----------



## nontypical169 (Dec 22, 2009)

pbuck said:


> Still wondering how you got that "point of view" picture of those?


Hey I told you the ol lady was under there.


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

What you be leaving me out? at the Georgia aquarium with wifey


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Dang my thread has derailed 


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

DocMort said:


> What you be leaving me out? at the Georgia aquarium with wifey


Trust me u want left out of this one. Sometimes being in the inner circle sucks lol


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

This thing went off the tracks LONG ago. Not enough XRoid info to keep the natives from getting restless.


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

I can only do so much while it's at the dipper. 


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

I done showed everything but the bolts holding it together 


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

Totally not getting anything done today... archery related or otherwise


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Well boo hoo


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

Well boo who?


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Back home eating chili and drinking an IPA


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Hey this ain't facebook update your status thread. It's supposed to be about the baddest bow ever made keep on point


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## Whitey375 (Mar 26, 2009)

whack&stack said:


> Hey this ain't facebook update your status. It's supposed to be about the baddest bow ever made
> 
> 
> Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


It would be if you'd quit sandbagging and put it together already.


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Lol dude its getting dipped we are kinda at a stalemate 


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

What we have here...is a classic case of......premature posting.

Now, I'm headed to the pub to have a beer....I'll post pics later. :tongue:


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Lol I am like the bowtech of AT had to make it suspenseful 


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

I'm eating awesome chili and sweet water beer


----------



## basnbuks (Jul 13, 2010)

Im hangin with college chearleaders again


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

basnbuks said:


> Im hangin with college chearleaders again



You win


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

How do you get college cheerleaders


----------



## basnbuks (Jul 13, 2010)

Cause im the man " trust me"


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Aww I trust you buddy


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

I'm having a Jameson on the rocks.

Beer was too filling.


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

Don't mind me. Just sittin here dreaming of the X-Roid...


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

huntnfishnut said:


> Don't mind me. Just sittin here dreaming of the X-Roid...


U an me both dude


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

pbuck said:


> I'm having a Jameson on the rocks.
> 
> Beer was too filling.


Oh boy, now we are talking my friend. Jameson on the rocks Gentleman Jack on the rocks or neat doesn't matter.


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

Is this a bow thread. I thought I was on facebutt.


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

pbuck said:


> Is this a bow thread. I thought I was on facebutt.


Oh yeah, I can't wait for the Xroid either I am hoping to be able to go and pick my bow up by the end of this week maybe next at the latest.


----------



## basnbuks (Jul 13, 2010)

DocMort said:


> Oh yeah, I can't wait for the Xroid either I am hoping to be able to go and pick my bow up by the end of this week maybe next at the latest.


What bow? Is it insane


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

It is the Obsession Addiction


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

basnbuks said:


> What bow? Is it insane


Nope its an xroid and it scares the living he11 outta an insanity


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

pbuck said:


> Is this a bow thread. I thought I was on facebutt.


Starting to wonder myself


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Awww.... I was just on the facebook nothing good


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

So how do you feed a bow 'roids?


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Mix and match parts that were never meant to go together and make a roided up freak


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

huntnfishnut said:


> So how do you feed a bow 'roids?


The "Roid" part is actually twofold...

1. It's gonna be pumped up like a bodybuilder from the 80's with the mean arse Roid rage attitude to go with it. :weightlifter:

2. The normal guy will pop one when he tries to draw the dang thing. :mg:


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

PBUCK has a good answer there.... 

Its going to Look like Ahhnold


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Come on guys its not that bad has a smooth draw cycle


----------



## D3TH_OVRH3D (Sep 23, 2010)

What are you going to be using for arrows? Flagpoles? lol

Pics man!!


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

He already posted pics of his arrows on like page 18 or something... 


Dern Drama queens


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Ok here are the arrows 2419s done up special for the xroid. Again bow is at the dipper me like everyone else on this thread is waiting 










Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## GhostBuck_007 (May 21, 2010)

Mmmmmmmm...diamond plated rebar...sick looking sticks you got there Whack


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Oh here is a pic of the bow before we put it in roids










Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## basnbuks (Jul 13, 2010)

whack&stack said:


> Oh here is a pic of the bow before we put it in roids http://img.tapatalk.com/addaeef6-5294-eb81.
> 
> Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals[/QUOTE]
> Its a girls bow!!


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

basnbuks said:


> Its a girls bow!!


what it was doesnt matter


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

GhostBuck_007 said:


> Mmmmmmmm...diamond plated rebar...sick looking sticks you got there Whack


thanks i will admit they are the coolest looking ones that i have made they look pretty slick in person. oh and btw this is my 5k post you should feel special lol


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

basnbuks said:


> Its a girls bow!!


It's possible thats the reason he let you shoot it. :tongue:


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Yes BNB should take a poke at it, since it is a girls bow. I will admit I am only going to be pulling 60 lbs but heck all I need


----------



## navyman20 (Oct 27, 2009)

DocMort said:


> Yes BNB should take a poke at it, since it is a girls bow. I will admit I am only going to be pulling 60 lbs but heck all I need


u and me both haha...i like my 60#er


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Lol in the pic it's only 60# under where it needs to be lol


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Just got done repainting sight flat black










Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

708g arrows flying out of that thing, awesome :thumbs_up


----------



## ArchersParadox (May 12, 2005)

> 650 grain arrow @ 270 FPS = 105KE & .78MO


..what BH's are you using...


----------



## navyman20 (Oct 27, 2009)

whack&stack said:


> Lol in the pic it's only 60# under where it needs to be lol
> 
> 
> Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


lol..and then for the finished product you added a "few" lbs to where you want it to be haha


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

mn5503 said:


> 708g arrows flying out of that thing, awesome :thumbs_up


They will end up around 680 but that should do lol


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

Whackster You plan on shooting the Muzzys or the wensels?


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

hes is going to make his own


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

ArchersParadox said:


> ..what BH's are you using...


I shoot 145 grain muzzy 4 blades and will shoot the same outta this set up. I will tell u this bow will blow those numbers away


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

pbuck said:


> Whackster You plan on shooting the Muzzys or the wensels?


I will shoot the muzzys mainly but I ain't sure the arrows are spined heavy enough to handle the 250 grain wensels 


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Well, I am going to look at the VPA's I like the looks of them


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Vpa?


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Vantage Point archery


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

http://rayzor-vpa.com/


----------



## basnbuks (Jul 13, 2010)

Hey doc u wver tried axis


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

No, wifey shoots axis 400's for hunting. I am thinking about going with kinetic 300's or axis 340's


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

I was looking at fmj's


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## nontypical169 (Dec 22, 2009)

What up homies. Well since were talking about equipment now. Im going to shoot ht2s outta the cpxl in 350 spine with the new corndogs attached at the end. Got some 2 inch rayzr feathers for them in black and orange with some traditional wraps from onestringer in honor of the prez.


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Hey guys I can't group text on my POS phone.. 

I am thinking about going back to the HT's they shoot good. I shoot 3 inch truflights.


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

nontypical169 said:


> What up homies. Well since were talking about equipment now. Im going to shoot ht2s outta the cpxl in 350 spine with the new corndogs attached at the end. Got some 2 inch rayzr feathers for them in black and orange with some traditional wraps from onestringer in honor of the prez.



I knew i was inspiring


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

whack, you paint under the wraps?


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Yup








Top to bottom


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

Yeah, I remembered right after I posted. What paint you use?


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Man I used good ol .96 flat black Wally world spray paint 


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

U have to use more than one coat? Was hoping to get mine finished off here tonight, but ended up having to put on another layer of the flat black


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Yeah took 2-3 coats i just tried to do it even and create no runs but i am a rattlecan pro the sight was rattlecanned too


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

huntnfishnut said:


> U have to use more than one coat? Was hoping to get mine finished off here tonight, but ended up having to put on another layer of the flat black


What u workin on


----------



## nontypical169 (Dec 22, 2009)

Hey doc thought you was hitting the sack. Your right though the hts fly awesome.


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

DocMort said:


> Hey guys I can't group text on my POS phone..
> 
> I am thinking about going back to the HT's they shoot good. I shoot 3 inch truflights.



The prospects are full of weak sauce and crappy phones


----------



## nontypical169 (Dec 22, 2009)

whack&stack said:


> The prospects are full of weak sauce and crappy phones


Theres shortbus phones every were in this group.


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Better short bus phones than people

Ntp where you getting your hts through?


----------



## nontypical169 (Dec 22, 2009)

DocMort said:


> Better short bus phones than people
> 
> Ntp where you getting your hts through?


steves archery had them on sale last I checked doc.


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Have to look thanks. Gotta get more feathers as well.


----------



## nontypical169 (Dec 22, 2009)

DocMort said:


> Have to look thanks. Gotta get more feathers as well.



No prob bro. I really like these lil 2 inch rayzr


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

whack&stack said:


> What u workin on


Still those arrows. I crest the back 4.5" of the arrow for the fletching. Figure I spend all that time stripping down, might as well make it easier for me to redo it in the future. Should have them finished tonight


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

whack&stack said:


> The prospects are full of weak sauce and crappy phones


I'll agree for the most part on the crappy phones, but for what its worth it is the most badazz dumb phone available. Mil-spec all the way. Billet aluminum hinge, shock and water resistant, urban camo oh yeah... That said, should be replaced within the next month. Operation Daddy-needs-an-iPhone is kicking off this week.


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Lol operation daddy needs an iPhone Requirement in this group


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

I am upgrading on the first


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Until then your getting abused and u don't even know it


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## navyman20 (Oct 27, 2009)

IIll stick with my droid pro lol..it works good for me


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

If u got a smart phone why aren't u participating Brian?


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## basnbuks (Jul 13, 2010)

Man id like to see what it does to a deer shot square in shoulder with a cordog(rage) head. Any1 elae agree he orta at least try 1


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

basnbuks said:


> Man id like to see what it does to a deer shot square in shoulder with a cordog(rage) head. Any1 elae agree he orta at least try 1


Horm lorm yamma hamma 2? Hows that new phone :wink:


----------



## basnbuks (Jul 13, 2010)

Takin some gettin use to


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

You guys are killing me...


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

but, yes, it would be worth a shot. As the saying I made up goes, You don't know until you find out :angel:


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Don't start that crap in this thread. 


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

If you want my opinion (and this will piss people off) I think they should be illegal. I am not shootin them period. Now I have about had all the playing around I gonna have on the subject. Look if you wanna shoot em fine they are not for me. End of discussion. 


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

And my previous comments are about mech heads in general not just rages before my f'ing inbox gets filled up


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

Just to continue the equipment discussion, you see the gent that affixed a screw in flint broadhead? maybe you could chop Lincoln's nose off Mt Rushmore, and sharpen it up for the 'roid


----------



## basnbuks (Jul 13, 2010)

Wow! Hater for sure take ur blinders off


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Rod I'll shut the thread down before the babbling that's been going on in text all day spills over into this thread 


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

whack&stack said:


> Rod I'll shut the thread down before the babbling that's been going on in text all day spills over into this thread
> 
> 
> Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


Lol, is someone going on about through texts, damn wish I could see it. 
I am not shooting any mechs here all fixed for this boy


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Lol ur lucky doc


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## silverado08 (Jul 14, 2007)

whack&stack said:


> If you want my opinion (and this will piss people off) I think they should be illegal. I am not shootin them period. Now I have about had all the playing around I gonna have on the subject. Look if you wanna shoot em fine they are not for me. End of discussion.
> 
> 
> Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


Someone a little cranky . Notting getting any sleeep 50 ? Ya, you need the rage 40 ke for your bow :wink:


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Lol got 8 hours last night I am good I have had that opinion for years lack of sleep wouldn't cause that reaction 


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Bnb Brings about the best I see. Is he still getting the probe?


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

I don't know he won't talk to me now


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Aww. BNB brother its ok, the college chearleaders won't mind much


----------



## Uncle Bucky (Oct 30, 2009)

I'd love to see a 100lb bow that I coudl produce numbers like that with a 27" draw

Is that the only way for me with a 27" draw to increase my KE over 80 ?


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

You would need a burner for sure at 27"


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## Uncle Bucky (Oct 30, 2009)

whack&stack said:


> You would need a burner for sure at 27"
> 
> 
> Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


I know, would love to get one without having a massive arrow. Dont' like having a 10-20-25-30-35 yard pin LOL


----------



## evobowhunter (Dec 14, 2011)

Uncle Bucky said:


> I'd love to see a 100lb bow that I coudl produce numbers like that with a 27" draw
> 
> Is that the only way for me with a 27" draw to increase my KE over 80 ?


... 70 lbs omen should put you over 80 KE. i think 27in 70 lbs 435 grain arrow should get you about 90 KE at 305 ish fps


----------



## Whitey375 (Mar 26, 2009)

Rages are insane....lol. Sorry, couldn't help it.


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Uncle Bucky said:


> I know, would love to get one without having a massive arrow. Dont' like having a 10-20-25-30-35 yard pin LOL


I shoot a single fixed pin @ 270 fps with a 650 grain arrow


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Whitey375 said:


> Rages are insane....lol. Sorry, couldn't help it.


Not cool dude lol


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## navyman20 (Oct 27, 2009)

whack&stack said:


> If u got a smart phone why aren't u participating Brian?
> 
> 
> Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


ive been busying working all day haha..im in charge of a project we are doing and gotta keep myself and 3 others gainfully employed all day haha


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

navyman20 said:


> ive been busying working all day haha..im in charge of a project we are doing and gotta keep myself and 3 others gainfully employed all day haha


Excuses not tolerated


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## ColoradoHunter (Nov 20, 2006)

Uncle Bucky said:


> I'd love to see a 100lb bow that I coudl produce numbers like that with a 27" draw
> 
> Is that the only way for me with a 27" draw to increase my KE over 80 ?


My Omen Pro at 60#, 27" draw is putting out 75ke, 70# would do 80 ke for sure.


----------



## navyman20 (Oct 27, 2009)

whack&stack said:


> Excuses not tolerated
> 
> 
> Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


no excuses needed here...being put in charge really kills my time on AT during the day bc im worried about keeping a couple other rejects occupied so i dont get yelled at for them being lazy


----------



## evobowhunter (Dec 14, 2011)

ColoradoHunter said:


> My Omen Pro at 60#, 27" draw is putting out 75ke, 70# would do 80 ke for sure.


c thats what im saying ...

Know someone who took a 100lbs omen pro to africa. ima say hes extremely underspined but if i said the speed nobody would believe me.


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

evobowhunter said:


> c thats what im saying ...
> 
> Know someone who took a 100lbs omen pro to africa. ima say hes extremely underspined but if i said the speed nobody would believe me.


365-385


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

And yes highly underspined to get that speed


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Actually maybe not u can get a gt kinetic in .200 spine in only 11.2 gpi


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## Whitey375 (Mar 26, 2009)

Shoot a Gold Tip 30X, like a .150 at 8.? gpi, lol.


----------



## henro (Oct 9, 2007)

Sub'n


----------



## evobowhunter (Dec 14, 2011)

whack&stack said:


> Actually maybe not u can get a gt kinetic in .200 spine in only 11.2 gpi
> 
> 
> Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


 Idk y but he's has it set up to shoot a 2 in shorter arrow than draw length with 75 grain tip. Did I mention he shoots flatline 500s ... No arrow explosions yet but I won't be there when he's shooting it. Idk what he wants to prove but it's definitely a speed bow ... Makes a pse TAC look like a sloth. When I said he's under spined yall weren't thinking this bad were ya.


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Wow when it blows up I won't be shocked lol


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## evobowhunter (Dec 14, 2011)

whack&stack said:


> Wow when it blows up I won't be shocked lol
> 
> 
> Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


Spoiler... I think it chronoed at 432 ima try to crunch some numbers on his set up to see if it sounds right i think it's a 280 arrow with the tip at 29 or so inch draw! Sure won't be around to watch him shoot cuz one it would b pointless cuz there would b nothing to watch and as much as i like to make thing blow up i don't want around this one


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Wow that's nuts


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## evobowhunter (Dec 14, 2011)

I would love to have seen the look on the faces of the people at the pro shop when it shot thru the chrono but i also like to not hav to pick slivers or arrow outta my face


----------



## navyman20 (Oct 27, 2009)

slivers in and around the face is def a no go in my book.but crazy speeds!


----------



## navyman20 (Oct 27, 2009)

hes def in the process of turning his sweet bow into 1000 pieces of pse omen pickup shooting a 500 spined arrow..i wouldnt even consider touching them for my 60# omen


----------



## hillwilly (May 20, 2011)

evobowhunter said:


> Idk y but he's has it set up to shoot a 2 in shorter arrow than draw length with 75 grain tip. Did I mention he shoots flatline 500s ... No arrow explosions yet but I won't be there when he's shooting it. Idk what he wants to prove but it's definitely a speed bow ... Makes a pse TAC look like a sloth. When I said he's under spined yall weren't thinking this bad were ya.


dryfiring every shot, if that bow holds up I'm getting an omen pro.


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

That thing was making 116 KE and only .53 mo what a waste of a 100# bow lol


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## navyman20 (Oct 27, 2009)

whack&stack said:


> That thing was making 116 KE and only .53 mo what a waste of a 100# bow lol
> 
> 
> Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


if im gonna shoot a 100# bow im gonna be shooting an arrow over 600 grains to get the full effect of "hitting like a mack truck"...my rig will be more than elephant worthy enough tho ill never be able to afford to hunt one


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Lol me neither navy but if I win a free trip I won't have to buy a bow to go


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Elephant I thought you were hunting peterbilt


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Hunting whatever I want doc


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## navyman20 (Oct 27, 2009)

whack&stack said:


> Lol me neither navy but if I win a free trip I won't have to buy a bow to go
> 
> Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


True lol...quite the efficient hunter u are haha


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Ain't that the truth whack


----------



## basnbuks (Jul 13, 2010)

Sounnds like somebody gots a death wish


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

No way I would be in the same building, let alone room, when that goes off...


----------



## axeforce6 (Sep 15, 2010)

I wonder how loud that thing would be?? My omen whispers but at that weight and that light of an arrow. Bet it sounds creepy


----------



## Uncle Bucky (Oct 30, 2009)

ColoradoHunter said:


> My Omen Pro at 60#, 27" draw is putting out 75ke, 70# would do 80 ke for sure.


what is your fps and arrow weight ?


----------



## Uncle Bucky (Oct 30, 2009)

whack&stack said:


> I shoot a single fixed pin @ 270 fps with a 650 grain arrow
> 
> 
> Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


DANG, 650 grain arrow, you shooting engine blocks ? LOL


----------



## John Wayne (Dec 27, 2006)

I am waiting to see what you have come up with. I too like a lot of angles. 

Levi


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Uncle Bucky said:


> DANG, 650 grain arrow, you shooting engine blocks ? LOL


Whitetails mainly occasional squirrel or two lol


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## navyman20 (Oct 27, 2009)

Id keep that bow for small game at close range...jusr so u know u can penetrate the thick squirrel hide


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

You could get a pass thru with a rubber tip on a squirrel I would reckon


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

navyman20 said:


> Id keep that bow for small game at close range...jusr so u know u can penetrate the thick squirrel hide


Lb for lb toughest animal I ever seen. I am gad they don't weigh 50 lbs you would need a howitzer to kill one


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

whack&stack said:


> Lb for lb toughest animal I ever seen. I am gad they don't weigh 50 lbs you would need a howitzer to kill one
> 
> 
> Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals



That is the truth... 

Oh yea by the way no longer bowless


----------



## navyman20 (Oct 27, 2009)

whack&stack said:


> Lb for lb toughest animal I ever seen. I am gad they don't weigh 50 lbs you would need a howitzer to kill one
> 
> 
> Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals



Good point...squirrels are quite tough lil buggers...I would like to see u shoot a g5 small game head and hit a squirrel with the xroid-


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

DocMort said:


> That is the truth...
> 
> Oh yea by the way no longer bowless


Well u got pics or what ?


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

whack&stack said:


> Well u got pics or what ?


... or it didn't happen


----------



## evobowhunter (Dec 14, 2011)

whack&stack said:


> That thing was making 116 KE and only .53 mo what a waste of a 100# bow lol
> 
> 
> Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


ya thats about what i calculated 116.5 KE @ 432.7 fps ... but with a 500 grain arrow he would get about 143.3 KE @ 359 ... plenty fast and still packs a punch


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

From the preliminary numbers of the xroid I ain't real impressed with those numbers out of an omen lol so you can read into that what you want lol


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## evobowhunter (Dec 14, 2011)

whack&stack said:


> From the preliminary numbers of the xroid I ain't real impressed with those numbers out of an omen lol so you can read into that what you want lol
> 
> 
> Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


Im ready for it and subscribed ... ill notice when its out when the # of pages jumps by about 20 over night :wink:


----------



## DocRay (Aug 4, 2005)

Subscribed. 

Sounds crazy!


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

whack&stack said:


> Well u got pics or what ?
> 
> 
> Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


Here ya go


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Well aren't you a show off


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Its awesome son let me tell you


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Well put pics up


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## GhostBuck_007 (May 21, 2010)

whack&stack said:


> From the preliminary numbers of the xroid I ain't real impressed with those numbers out of an omen lol so you can read into that what you want lol
> 
> 
> Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


Tatanka no read, need numbers


----------



## navyman20 (Oct 27, 2009)

GhostBuck_007 said:


> Tatanka no read, need numbers


They are good ones lol


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

GhostBuck_007 said:


> Tatanka no read, need numbers


Lol clever but no spill the beans yet Hurry up Hanover lol the natives are restless


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Now anyone that reads what I said about the omen ain't saying its not moving but I would expect more out of a 100lb omen. 


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Me new bow....


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Dang looks good doc. Now u aren't a bowless wonder anymore. Yay


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Yay now its just BnB... Except I don't have arrows or a sight yet


----------



## navyman20 (Oct 27, 2009)

Atleast u can kill people with your bows looks lol


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

Nice looking bow, Doc! Congrats on the new ride.

Looks like a Hoyt and Elite hybrid.


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Lol It is sweet and I haven't even shot it yet. Ordered it to short on the need another 1/2 inch at least.


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

What you thinking for a sight, doc?


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Hopefully self aiming doc needs it


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

Hmmm... maybe a laser and a hooter shooter then :wink:


----------



## pinski79 (Jan 23, 2010)

DocMort said:


> Me new bow....


nice bow sucka


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Haha your funny.. 

IDK for a sight I am thinking just a truglo micro brite or something


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

pinski79 said:


> nice bow sucka


Where the Eff you been?


----------



## pinski79 (Jan 23, 2010)

DocMort said:


> Where the Eff you been?


Warpspeed/Mongrels in mutantville and HBH


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

huntnfishnut said:


> Hmmm... maybe a laser and a hooter shooter then :wink:


And a draw lock and a crank lol


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

aww, now thats just mean lol


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

hey son, Just cuz I shoot 60 doesn't mean I am weak.... 

Pinksi you finally allowed back out here?


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Lol son? I'm older than u dude


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## pinski79 (Jan 23, 2010)

DocMort said:


> hey son, Just cuz I shoot 60 doesn't mean I am weak....
> 
> Pinksi you finally allowed back out here?


I have never been banned from this site. Not even a warning


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

I thought you wwere locked in the warpspeed section


----------



## pinski79 (Jan 23, 2010)

DocMort said:


> I thought you wwere locked in the warpspeed section


nope just team mongrel.


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

I see


----------



## pinski79 (Jan 23, 2010)

DocMort said:


> I see


mutants are sissy like


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

No sissys here pinski except doc of course


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## basnbuks (Jul 13, 2010)

DocMort said:


> Yay now its just BnB... Except I don't have arrows or a sight yet


I still got a old recurve


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Like we said bowless 


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## basnbuks (Jul 13, 2010)

Sweet lookin rig btw


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

basnbuks said:


> I still got a old recurve


I am going to guess it is either fiberglass or shoots arrows with a suction cup


----------



## basnbuks (Jul 13, 2010)

Lookin real hard at excaliber


----------



## hillwilly (May 20, 2011)

basnbuks said:


> I still got a old recurve


nothing wrong with a trad rig they are more fun to shoot.


----------



## nontypical169 (Dec 22, 2009)

basnbuks said:


> Lookin real hard at excaliber


Dude dont plan on putting that in lil red.:car:


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

nontypical169 said:


> Dude dont plan on putting that in lil red.:car:


Lol make it ride on the roof


----------



## basnbuks (Jul 13, 2010)

U wouldnt do that


----------



## nontypical169 (Dec 22, 2009)

DocMort said:


> Me new bow....


Nice K&K Doc.


----------



## nontypical169 (Dec 22, 2009)

whack&stack said:


> Lol make it ride on the roof


Nope not even the roof. Maybe tied behind it going 90 



basnbuks said:


> U wouldnt do that


Bro sorry I luv ya and all but Id rather put mathews stickers all over it


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Lol mathews stickers round here thats code for rainbow stickers just saying


----------



## basnbuks (Jul 13, 2010)

nontypical169 said:


> Nope not even the roof. Maybe tied behind it going 90
> 
> 
> 
> Bro sorry I luv ya and all but Id rather put mathews stickers all over it


So ur a hater too


----------



## nontypical169 (Dec 22, 2009)

whack&stack said:


> Lol mathews stickers round here thats code for rainbow stickers just saying


well I know of one member with one of those on his toyota


----------



## nontypical169 (Dec 22, 2009)

basnbuks said:


> So ur a hater too


Yep unless your disabled,a kid or 60 yrs old. You shouldnt be allowed to carry one.


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

nontypical169 said:


> well I know of one member with one of those on his toyota


I figured as much 


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Wow. Good morning

Mathews no good,


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Lol surely you didn't just learn that lil fact. So you gonna shoot the k&k today?


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## GhostBuck_007 (May 21, 2010)

Page 3? Natives getting lazy...


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

Meh... just workin


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Lol no k k its obsession

No arrows
no sight

On tank range


----------



## nontypical169 (Dec 22, 2009)

DocMort said:


> Lol no k k its obsession
> 
> No arrows
> no sight
> ...


Doc I swore that was a vengeance.


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Looks like a vengeance don't it tippy well hurry up doc should have all that before bow arrives like I do 


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

GhostBuck_007 said:


> Page 3? Natives getting lazy...


What about page 3?


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

Just referencing that we were all the way back on page three instead of our entertaining selves up on the main page


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Page 3 we can't have that


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Well this is why pbuck is my hero








Cajun backstraps potatoes and a lil rabbit food. The mgg can cook!!!


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

Not too shabby. Gives me some ideas for tomorrow night


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Hey I'm hungry send me some still on the range 14 hours so far


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

that is a long day. Too bad you don't have the 'roid. shoot them down and go home


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Sorry all gone


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## navyman20 (Oct 27, 2009)

I guess ill juat have to settle on some venison burgers for dinner lol....those steaks look tasty


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

I know the roid is bad but the Abrams is pretty bad as well


----------



## LvToHunt (May 10, 2011)

Whack What arrow you gonna shoot? You gonna stack 2 arrows?


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

Another happy (full) costumer leaves Buck's Resturant-Pub-Bow Shop. I tried to get Whack to take a couple 365gr. .350 HT2 Harvesters for the the Roid but he thought they may be a little light and slightly under spined. :noidea:


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

DocMort said:


> I know the roid is bad but the Abrams is pretty bad as well


Abrams?


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

whack&stack said:


> Abrams?
> 
> 
> Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


Uh.....tank practice......Chief. You know......BIG BOOM!

Wth you doing on here already. You're driving???

Oh...I know....dessert! Lol


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

LvToHunt said:


> Whack What arrow you gonna shoot? You gonna stack 2 arrows?


Hope I can shoot the 2419s as is at 680 grains I have 5 doz of em if not I'll sleeve em


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

pbuck said:


> Uh.....tank practice......Chief. You know......BIG BOOM!
> 
> Wth you doing on here already. You're driving???
> 
> Oh...I know....dessert! Lol


Yup safety first


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

pbuck said:


> Another happy (full) costumer leaves Buck's Resturant-Pub-Bow Shop. I tried to get Whack to take a couple 365gr. .350 HT2 Harvesters for the the Roid but he thought they may be a little light and slightly under spined. :noidea:


Had a blast hanging out with my hero like always. Dinner was awesome. You treat me and my family too good dude. Had fun giving the z28 a spin we shoulda stick the ? Together and let me have a go at that lol


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

My Z's set at 28.5" and only 60#. First time drawing it, Whack bout pulled the ends off the strings when that thing hit the stops. :mg:

As always, it was a pleasure havin ya!


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

Did not realize the pics were live :thumbs_up

Heres the sticks I have been working on.

Only two left to do


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

They look wicked and will be fun to find lol


----------



## nontypical169 (Dec 22, 2009)

pbuck said:


> My Z's set at 28.5" and only 60#. First time drawing it, Whack bout pulled the ends off the strings when that thing hit the stops. :mg:
> 
> As always, it was a pleasure havin ya!


I was going to ask if you had limbs still on the z. Huntnfish those are my style arrows all black looks sweet!


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Here ya go, they are one bad bad machine


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Inferior weaponry i see no on board x-roid


----------



## nontypical169 (Dec 22, 2009)

DocMort said:


> Here ya go, they are one bad bad machine



Killer pic


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

whack&stack said:


> They look wicked and will be fun to find lol





nontypical169 said:


> Huntnfish those are my style arrows all black looks sweet!


Thankee kindly. Going to be for indoor 3D only, so not too much chasing. Going to have some brighter ones done up for outdoor. Already have white ones for hunting.


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Lol, 

Mounted 50 cal
Mounted 240 bravo

105/120 mm main gun


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

DocMort said:


> Lol,
> 
> Mounted 50 cal
> Mounted 240 bravo
> ...


I cant even make xroid out of all those letters. Tell uncle sam u know a guy that has a silent covert tank stopper lol


----------



## nontypical169 (Dec 22, 2009)

Morning team. Headed to do a lil fly fishn this morn. Ive bn hard at it for 2 days and need a break.


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

nontypical169 said:


> Morning team. Headed to do a lil fly fishn this morn. Ive bn hard at it for 2 days and need a break.


Two whole days of work!?!?! My hero!


----------



## navyman20 (Oct 27, 2009)

nontypical169 said:


> Morning team. Headed to do a lil fly fishn this morn. Ive bn hard at it for 2 days and need a break.


Def jealous...would love to get out and do some fishin


----------



## nontypical169 (Dec 22, 2009)

pbuck said:


> Two whole days of work!?!?! My hero!


Dude thats a new personal best for me. :icon_1_lol: If it wasnt for having to keep up with the bow pimpn imp2:.I wouldnt have to work so much.


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Well i am taking the wife to shoot pistols again today. She gets a kick out of it. 

Also going to look for a sight


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

Fly fishin? Aint no flies here this time of year. If you wanna cast a limp line, have to do that in the water below the nuke plant.


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Somehow I feel cheated I work all the time no fair. I guess nature has a plan cause if I had the nontippys schedule there wouldn't be a deer left In the eastern united states. I might even have to rethink my stance on Iowa and illinois and those types of places lol


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Well doc a sight would be helpful if ya wanna aim oh we'll if u don't get one no big deal aiming is overrated lol


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

Hey doc, see... you don't need a sight, just break out your apron


----------



## navyman20 (Oct 27, 2009)

Gotta bring this back to the first page


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Childhood pics there crowded teepee?


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

lol... naw.

Was actually looking for a pic of a cardboard bow sight as a suggestion for Doc. Google pulled that off of some blog. Poor kid lives in a house with a "no weapons" policy, but manufactured his own bow to play with instead. So I really gotta give the kid props, sans pink apron


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Hmm... I think old crowded Teepee is not telling us something.


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

What how he has pics of you ?


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Did u get a sight or what?


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

No couldn't find one I liked and the wife was complaining about running all over she is working saturday so I am going to get it then


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

Still no info on Xroid!


35 pages worth of posts breakdown: 

whack&stack - 40%

Basnbucks - 20%

Docmort/huntnfishnut/navyman20/nontypical169 - 30%


Other random ATers - 10%



LOL i kid, i kid


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Hey now if oyu would read it is at the dipper


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

Oh I know.........I'm awaiting spexxxxxxxxxx!!!!!!!!

:thumbs_up


----------



## AppleOnMyHead (Nov 22, 2009)

Fullstrutter said:


> Still no info on Xroid!
> 
> 
> 35 pages worth of posts breakdown:
> ...


I am with ya dude.....bunch of Chatty Cathy's

There is no X roid...... just hemroids.

The joke is on us AT'ers who have waited for the info.


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

AppleOnMyHead said:


> I am with ya dude.....bunch of Chatty Cathy's
> 
> There is no X roid...... just hemroids.
> 
> The joke is on us AT'ers who have waited for the info.


Wow! 35 pages and the first real, negative comment.....

CONGRATS!!! :cheers:


----------



## basnbuks (Jul 13, 2010)

Patience my friend, the specs are worth the wait. Until then were still gonna be chatty cathys


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

Dang Rod, all those words are spelled correctly......

You're slippin' :smile:


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Must he decided it was time to get out of the shell. or his college daughter wrote it for him?

Getting the Iphone next tuesday ladies. 

Apple go someplace else and be negative


----------



## basnbuks (Jul 13, 2010)

pbuck said:


> Dang Rod, all those words are spelled correctly......
> 
> You're slippin' :smile:


The wife sittin here an she helped me lol


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

AppleOnMyHead said:


> I am with ya dude.....bunch of Chatty Cathy's
> 
> There is no X roid...... just hemroids.
> 
> ...


Oh trust me there is an x roid it's in pieces at the dipper getting dipped in that sick floral pattern. I can tell you I won't release specs early cause if I do you will call me a liar and demand proof. And when it's unveiled there will be proof. Patience bowtech took forever I am asking for 3 weeks of patience down to 9 days. 


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

basnbuks said:


> The wife sittin here an she helped me lol


Lol I knew it. I always thought of reading your post as a challenge it kept me entertained lol


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Fullstrutter said:


> Oh I know.........I'm awaiting spexxxxxxxxxx!!!!!!!!
> 
> :thumbs_up


Way to go dude u stirred up the impatient ones


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

DocMort said:


> Must he decided it was time to get out of the shell. or his college daughter wrote it for him?
> 
> Getting the Iphone next tuesday ladies.
> 
> Apple go someplace else and be negative


Lol get some sleep and rest up


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

I think the x-roid might give ya a hem-roid !!! Be careful !!!


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

pbuck said:


> Wow! 35 pages and the first real, negative comment.....
> 
> CONGRATS!!! :cheers:


The ban hammer was out in full force a few weeks ago before this thread started. Must have helped


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

BOHO said:


> I think the x-roid might give ya a hem-roid !!! Be careful !!!


Naw it ain't that bad


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Fullstrutter said:


> Still no info on Xroid!
> 
> 
> 35 pages worth of posts breakdown:
> ...


Have you not noticed this is a ploy to get my post count up lmao


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## navyman20 (Oct 27, 2009)

whack&stack said:


> Have you not noticed this is a ploy to get my post count up lmao
> 
> 
> Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


lol...this thread has increased my post count dramatically as well


----------



## AppleOnMyHead (Nov 22, 2009)

whack&stack said:


> Have you not noticed this is a ploy to get my post count up lmao
> 
> 
> Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


I never thought that....(right)....and by the way my post count hasn't been hurt by this *AT post count Trollope machine*. You could work for Bow Tech or Strothers........in marketing a new bow that no one will ever shoot....lol

I am a big dude to and can pull what you pull up to 33 inches draw......that is why I am following this useless thread...lol


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Haha here we go I am bigger than you and I am stronger than you. 

Go elsewhere with all of that. 

Besides you guys have a long ways to go to catch up to me


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

AppleOnMyHead said:


> I never thought that....(right)....and by the way my post count hasn't been hurt by this *AT post count Trollope machine*. You could work for Bow Tech or Strothers........in marketing a new bow that no one will ever shoot....lol
> 
> I am a big dude to and can pull what you pull up to 33 inches draw......that is why I am following this useless thread...lol


Just to save you some time and effort, look for a new thread to pop up sometime next weekend when the unveil happens. That's when the REAL numbers start. No need for you to hit this Ho up for anymore post numbers.


----------



## AppleOnMyHead (Nov 22, 2009)

DocMort said:


> Haha here we go I am bigger than you and I am stronger than you.
> 
> Go elsewhere with all of that.
> 
> Besides you guys have a long ways to go to catch up to me


Doc...what with the negative energy....never said any of that....just said I was interested in the hemroid specs.


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

Come Come now gentlemen. Nothin but love in here for the X-roid. Although I think some flashy numbers should be added to begin the upswing in suspense


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

AppleOnMyHead said:


> I never thought that....(right)....and by the way my post count hasn't been hurt by this *AT post count Trollope machine*. You could work for Bow Tech or Strothers........in marketing a new bow that no one will ever shoot....lol
> 
> I am a big dude to and can pull what you pull up to 33 inches draw......that is why I am following this useless thread...lol


It's done been shot to get preliminary numbers before it went to dipper. It was never tuned and was about 12-15 fps under what it will be when done. Trust me it's real. I don't need nothing to do with those companies they turned down my request to build a 120# bow. No one wanted to play ball 


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

huntnfishnut said:


> Come Come now gentlemen. Nothin but love in here for the X-roid. Although I think some flashy numbers should be added to begin the upswing in suspense


Man back a few pages I gave some big hints when Evo dude was talking about a 100lb omen


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

whack&stack said:


> Man back a few pages I gave some big hints when Evo dude was talking about a 100lb omen
> 
> 
> Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


I meant more like:









DAYS LEFT


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Lol u couldnt find anything tougher looking lol


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

Lol


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

Now that fire number is more manly no doubt hahaha


----------



## AppleOnMyHead (Nov 22, 2009)

The bow should be re named the 

*Hem ROID*


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

Shoo fly


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

Dude whack, I was thinking...you should have one of the broadhead companies make you a custom broadhead. How about a 250-300gr 3 blade mechanical with .50-.60 thickness Mercedes steel blades and a 4" cutting diameter LOL

Cut coconut sized holes through the killzone just because you can hahahaha


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

I was thinking more like this....




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

AppleOnMyHead said:


> The bow should be re named the
> 
> *Hem ROID*


how bout this you name one of your bows the hemroid i am sticking with x-roid


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Fullstrutter said:


> Dude whack, I was thinking...you should have one of the broadhead companies make you a custom broadhead. How about a 250-300gr 3 blade mechanical with .50-.60 thickness Mercedes steel blades and a 4" cutting diameter LOL
> 
> Cut coconut sized holes through the killzone just because you can hahahaha


i will NEVER shoot a mech head at a deer. PERIOD

i need muzzy to make a 200-225 grain 1.5"-1.75" cut FIXED 4 blade


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

i was thinking like this


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

No corndogs


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Fullstrutter said:


> Now that fire number is more manly no doubt hahaha


you like flaming? lol


----------



## AppleOnMyHead (Nov 22, 2009)

whack&stack said:


> how bout this you name one of your bows the hemroid i am sticking with x-roid


My Kat is now called my hemroid....it wants my attention, if I leave it alone it itches, if I shoot it, it puckers a tight group.


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

Hey watch the low blows! :thumbs_do

its been the coolest looking 9 so far, vs all them other ghey ones

Catch believe im joining in this chatty Kathy krap lol


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

bwahahaha... your fault :wink:


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

Workin on that post count huh, apple? 

Use some prep-H on those strings on the Kat, that should help.


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Fullstrutter said:


> Hey watch the low blows! :thumbs_do
> 
> its been the coolest looking 9 so far, vs all them other ghey ones
> 
> Catch believe im joining in this chatty Kathy krap lol


if you duck the blows arent low lol oh you like joining in the chatty group


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

Fullstrutter said:


> Hey watch the low blows! :thumbs_do
> 
> its been the coolest looking 9 so far, vs all them other ghey ones
> 
> Catch believe im joining in this chatty Kathy krap lol


Keep it up and you'll have your own Indian name. :wink: We're all about havin a good time and don't take anything too seriously. This thread has taken on a life of its own.


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

oh lord the wife knows when i sit and stare at the ceiling deep in thought i am thinking of indian names lol


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

Back to the cool ****...seriously....what bheads are u going to shoot?

it sounds like you will get enough penetration with the xroid to penetrate approx 14 feet into a blue whale and thus could probably hunt any animal on Planet Earth LOL


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

145 grain muzzy 4 blades man i am loyal

will try the 250 grain wensels but they may weaken the spine too much


----------



## AppleOnMyHead (Nov 22, 2009)

whack&stack said:


> i will NEVER shoot a mech head at a deer. PERIOD
> 
> i need muzzy to make a 200-225 grain 1.5"-1.75" cut FIXED 4 blade


I like Vortex with 125gr 2 and 3/4 cutting.... why not use the biggest cutting broad head with the bad,est bow.

In my mind the only reason to have the most KE is to shoot the biggest broad head you can. I can shoot a muzzy from a 60lb girl bow.

So if you want to hunt with a bad aZZ weapon that no one else has try the Vortex Vortex Pro Extreme Broadheads These blades open from their 7/8" flight width to excellent cutting width. The 125-grain expands to a 2-3/4" cutting width. 3 per pack 100-grain.

Just sayin that if you dont shoot the biggest baddest broad head with this bad to the bone bow, then well a 60lb bow shooting a Muzzy is the same as your bow.


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

Oh no whack. Don't take the bait. :set1_fishing:


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

AppleOnMyHead said:


> I like Vortex with 125gr 2 and 3/4 cutting.... why not use the biggest cutting broad head with the bad,est bow.
> 
> In my mind the only reason to have the most KE is to shoot the biggest broad head you can. I can shoot a muzzy from a 60lb girl bow.
> 
> ...


look the bow is built to break bone not broadheads. so when i blow a shoulder or two out when the broadhead hits dirt i want it in tact. then i can resharpen and reuse. beyond all that i refuse to put moving parts on the end of my arrow. so you do things your way and i will do em my way.


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

pbuck said:


> Oh no whack. Don't take the bait. :set1_fishing:


thats as much as he is getting on the subject


----------



## basnbuks (Jul 13, 2010)

AppleOnMyHead said:


> I like Vortex with 125gr 2 and 3/4 cutting.... why not use the biggest cutting broad head with the bad,est bow.
> 
> In my mind the only reason to have the most KE is to shoot the biggest broad head you can. I can shoot a muzzy from a 60lb girl bow.
> 
> ...


Oh lawd here we go " trust me" u dont wanna go there


----------



## basnbuks (Jul 13, 2010)

I spent 12 hrs arguin with this mongrel on this very same subject


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

basnbuks said:


> I spent 12 hrs arguin with this mongrel on this very same subject


how far did it get ya?


----------



## navyman20 (Oct 27, 2009)

whack&stack said:


> thats as much as he is getting on the subject


with the force of the x-roid i dont think a mech would be wearing all the blades after it went as far into the dirt as im imagining it would after a pass thru...i wouldnt even consider anything but a bad to the bone fixed head be worthy for that rig....who wants the weakest link on a bow like that to be their broadheads?


----------



## basnbuks (Jul 13, 2010)

whack&stack said:


> how far did it get ya?


I honestly think u was about to crack an agree to try 1 jus to shut me up lol


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

navyman20 said:


> with the force of the x-roid i dont think a mech would be wearing all the blades after it went as far into the dirt as im imagining it would after a pass thru...i wouldnt even consider anything but a bad to the bone fixed head be worthy for that rig....who wants the weakest link on a bow like that to be their broadheads?


see this dude gets it


----------



## AppleOnMyHead (Nov 22, 2009)

Sorry, there are many bows that break bone. Mine is one of them. I have a 1995 Hoyt Defiant that dropped a deer right in the pile. My current bow is a Katera XL.

In fact I am on your team. I shoot a huge KE very acuratley. If you know your bow shoots heavy loads fast then why not shoot heavy broad heads with max cutting.


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

basnbuks said:


> I honestly think u was about to crack an agree to try 1 jus to shut me up lol


i am too fat to crack lol


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

AppleOnMyHead said:


> Sorry, there are many bows that break bone. Mine is one of them. I have a 1995 Hoyt Defiant that dropped a deer right in the pile. My current bow is a Katera XL.
> 
> In fact I am on your team. I shoot a huge KE very acuratley. If you know your bow shoots heavy loads fast then why not shoot heavy broad heads with max cutting.


do you read whats written or just write stuff for the he11 of it. i said i am gonna resharpen and reuse i am not into throw away heads and i will not put parts that move on the end of my arrow.


----------



## navyman20 (Oct 27, 2009)

AppleOnMyHead said:


> Sorry, there are many bows that break bone. Mine is one of them. I have a 1995 Hoyt Defiant that dropped a deer right in the pile. My current bow is a Katera XL.
> 
> In fact I am on your team. I shoot a huge KE very acuratley. If you know your bow shoots heavy loads fast then why not shoot heavy broad heads with max cutting.


your privilage to comment in this thread have now been revoked...since you clearly dont get the message, you might as well go make other people dumber..this is a bow unveiling thread not a "you should use the broadhead i like thread"...so have a nice night...you dont have to go home, but you gotta get the hell up outta here


----------



## nontypical169 (Dec 22, 2009)

AppleOnMyHead said:


> Sorry, there are many bows that break bone. Mine is one of them. I have a 1995 Hoyt Defiant that dropped a deer right in the pile. My current bow is a Katera XL.
> 
> In fact I am on your team. I shoot a huge KE very acuratley. If you know your bow shoots heavy loads fast then why not shoot heavy broad heads with max cutting.



Whats the poundage on your HUGE KE bow?


----------



## hillwilly (May 20, 2011)

Check out Simmons bh they are fixed and solid


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

something wrong with the old 4 blades muzzys that have been breaking bones down for years?


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

looked at the simmons not into 2 blade heads with bleeder blades. here is what i am gonna hit em with. 
145 grain muzzy







250 grain wensel


----------



## Baz59 (Feb 17, 2003)

we still waiting for this thing?


----------



## nontypical169 (Dec 22, 2009)

AppleOnMyHead said:


> Sorry, there are many bows that break bone. Mine is one of them. I have a 1995 Hoyt Defiant that dropped a deer right in the pile. My current bow is a Katera XL.
> 
> In fact I am on your team. I shoot a huge KE very acuratley. If you know your bow shoots heavy loads fast then why not shoot heavy broad heads with max cutting.



5000 says that the X-roid is double the KE numbers of your lil katera XTRA LITE.


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

Baz59 said:


> we still waiting for this thing?


Looks like it may come to life next weekend.


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Baz59 said:


> we still waiting for this thing?


yup but i got a countdown ticker going.....maybe i outta let breathn know the deadline lol


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

whack&stack said:


> do you read whats written or just write stuff for the he11 of it. i said i am gonna resharpen and reuse i am not into throw away heads and i will not put parts that move on the end of my arrow.


check out the hunor africas. dont cost a ton, come shaving sharp, easy to resharp and hold there edge very well. thick blades


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

sawtoothscream said:


> check out the hunor africas. dont cost a ton, come shaving sharp, easy to resharp and hold there edge very well. thick blades


like i said not into 2 blades. $45 for 3? yeah thats pricey. i wouldnt have the wensels if they werent a gift. once again gonna hit em with these i got about 2 dozen of em bought em $18 a pack when cabelas was trying to get rid of. yes thats $3 a head instead of $15 per head.


----------



## Rod Savini (Nov 23, 2011)

When does the x-roid unveil???


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

9 days


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## evobowhunter (Dec 14, 2011)

whack&stack said:


> 9 days
> 
> 
> Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


not gonna be like new breed and keep adding days are ya


----------



## navyman20 (Oct 27, 2009)

gonna be a long 9 days for sure...im sure your ready to see what shes like after breathn worked his magic


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

sorry bud didnt read all the way through. those should do the trick. are those the regular WW or the elites?


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

thats aight sawtooth they are the elites


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

evobowhunter said:


> not gonna be like new breed and keep adding days are ya


lol not unless breathn dont get the bow back in time from hanover. i think i should check with him to make sure he is gonna be there next weekend lol


----------



## hillwilly (May 20, 2011)

whack&stack said:


> looked at the simmons not into 2 blade heads with bleeder blades. here is what i am gonna hit em with.
> 145 grain muzzy
> View attachment 1268464
> 
> ...


those muzzy's are gonna be tough to beat, if it aint broke don't fix it.


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

hillwilly said:


> those muzzy's are gonna be tough to beat, if it aint broke don't fix it.


been using em for 15 years or so i cant find one to beat em


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Gentlemen start your engines oh Damn wrong thread


Good morning its 0430


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

Mornin doc. I'm up for no other reason than I can't sleep. Have a day off and I up at 04:30. Arrrrgh!


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Nice time to hit the range for me later


----------



## nontypical169 (Dec 22, 2009)

The X-ROID cometh in 8 days!!!!! WE HOPE.


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

It better come in 8 days or I might roid rage


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## basnbuks (Jul 13, 2010)

pbuck said:


> Mornin doc. I'm up for no other reason than I can't sleep. Have a day off and I up at 04:30. Arrrrgh!


Shift work sux


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

days left


----------



## navyman20 (Oct 27, 2009)

That bear with the 8 is snazzy lol


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

I liked it 


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## navyman20 (Oct 27, 2009)

IIm also a fan...so how's lil whack doin these days?


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Doing good eat sleeps and poops


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

DocMort said:


> Gentlemen start your engines oh Damn wrong thread
> 
> 
> Good morning its 0430





pbuck said:


> Mornin doc. I'm up for no other reason than I can't sleep. Have a day off and I up at 04:30. Arrrrgh!


You two are gross. 

Actually I was up then too. Baby nut woke up for an early morning snack, momma got up and I rolled back over till 6


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Lol you said baby nut


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

wait... let me check... 

yes, yes I did. 'lil huntnfishnut just does not have the ring to it like 'lil whack does


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

and to keep it a little more manly in here and appease those who do not like to get off topic:


----------



## navyman20 (Oct 27, 2009)

whack&stack said:


> Doing good eat sleeps and poops
> 
> 
> Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


Sounds like he's living the life we all dream of haha


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

huntnfishnut said:


> and to keep it a little more manly in here and appease those who do not like to get off topic:




Hawt


----------



## GhostBuck_007 (May 21, 2010)

Fullstrutter said:


> Hawt


Literally...


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Well we need to change the 8 to a 15. Breathn has to work next weekend oops shoulda checked with him before setting a unveil date. Sorry y'all. 


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

U got a flaming 15 there crowded?


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

8 days men



Baby nut just sounds dirty 
I sleep eat and poop as well


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

tell him this is more important



whack&stack said:


> Well we need to change the 8 to a 15. tellBreathn has to work next weekend oops shoulda checked with him before setting a unveil date. Sorry y'all.
> 
> 
> Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

DocMort said:


> 8 days men
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes it does and the main difference is I don't wipe you or pay for you to do it in my house lol


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

DocMort said:


> tell him this is more important


I am not sure he realizes AT nation is hanging by a thread lol


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## GhostBuck_007 (May 21, 2010)

This 15 is most definitely flaming, hope you guys aren't color blind


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Lol nice ghost that's super tough and manly


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## tooktakdrvr (Feb 8, 2011)

whack&stack said:


> I am not sure he realizes AT nation is hanging by a thread lol
> 
> 
> Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


Oh but we are. I love seeing custom creations!!!

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk


----------



## navyman20 (Oct 27, 2009)

Boner kill! Lol...that extra week is gonna be tough on everybody lol


----------



## GhostBuck_007 (May 21, 2010)

whack&stack said:


> Lol nice ghost that's super tough and manly
> 
> 
> Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


lol that's how I roll dood


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

whack&stack said:


> U got a flaming 15 there crowded?
> 
> 
> Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


Sorry to hear boss:


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

whack&stack said:


> I am not sure he realizes AT nation is hanging by a thread lol
> 
> 
> Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


Nicely played, Chief.


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

I try hero lol


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

How is everyone I am finally off for the weekend headed to the shop tomorrow.


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

Good luck and choose wisely...

Nothing planned here other than sleeping and maybe some basement work


----------



## Baz59 (Feb 17, 2003)

whack&stack said:


> yup but i got a countdown ticker going.....maybe i outta let breathn know the deadline lol


Hope this isnt like bowtechs release of the insanity!!! LMAO! Anxious to see it...


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Baz59 said:


> Hope this isnt like bowtechs release of the insanity!!! LMAO! Anxious to see it...


Trust me dude this deadline of 15 days is final 


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## Whitey375 (Mar 26, 2009)

So this isn't like the X-sanity?


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

You're gonna have to give away some t-shirts whackster. Bowtech got through their delays by giving away a couple thousand to keep the natives happy.


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Yeah whack spread the wealth.... 

Anyone care that I finally might be able to shoot my bow tomorrow?


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

pbuck said:


> You're gonna have to give away some t-shirts whackster. Bowtech got through their delays by giving away a couple thousand to keep the natives happy.


Make some sweatpants that say 

I  X-roid 

across the rear for the ladies... can't leave them out


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

lol uh i dont got it like bowtech fellas. if ya want tshirts gotta buy em lol. maybe we can get thongs made with the whack logo on em lol


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

If you get a thong made I will do a one time model of it for a fee of course


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## pinski79 (Jan 23, 2010)

DocMort said:


> Yeah whack spread the wealth....
> 
> Anyone care that I finally might be able to shoot my bow tomorrow?


Mongrels care


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Pics or I don't believe u shot it doc


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

whack&stack said:


> Pics or I don't believe u shot it doc
> 
> 
> Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


I haven't shot it but I will have the wifey take a pic of me at full draw with the one arrow I have for it


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

DocMort said:


> Yeah whack spread the wealth....
> 
> Anyone care that I finally might be able to shoot my bow tomorrow?


^^^


huntnfishnut said:


> Good luck and choose wisely...


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

whack&stack said:


> Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


I just finished the Sweet Water IPA need to get the porter out but I am waiting until tomorrow


----------



## pinski79 (Jan 23, 2010)

DocMort said:


> I haven't shot it but I will have the wifey take a pic of me at full draw with the one arrow I have for it


Ballsy posting a pic like that on At.


----------



## basnbuks (Jul 13, 2010)

DocMort said:


> If you get a thong made I will do a one time model of it for a fee of course


Man i hope so maybe they quit postin them pics of me


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

No chance rod always post pics of u lol


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## Fortyneck (Oct 8, 2010)

pinski79 said:


> Mongrels care


It's true, I've been keeping a close eye on this one. 

Go get em' Doc your the wind beneath Whack....

Whack's wings that is.


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Careful stuff beneath me usually gets squished lol


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

whack&stack said:


> Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


Is that the Oldest Beer Company in PA?90% Of our guests are from Pa and thats all they bring up to drink...I Was told it was the Oldest Beer Company in PA From my Boss who is originally from Mennonite country down in Pa.


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Yup it's yuengling and it's the oldest brewery in America not just pa


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

whack&stack said:


> Yup it's yuengling and it's the oldest brewery in America not just pa
> 
> 
> Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


Ya i think he said the whole u.s.a thought that was pretty good insight from a guy i only seen drink 4 beer in 6 months,lol...I love my beer..


----------



## silverado08 (Jul 14, 2007)

Yep, some good stuff. The Bock is really good ,plan on having about 12 or so tommorow.


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Can u handle a dozen silver?


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

Man of course i can handle a 24 of Canadian beer in a good afternoon and night...


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

GrizzlyMan1980 said:


> Man of course i can handle a 24 of Canadian beer in a good afternoon and night...


But actually my Favourite beer is Miller Genuine Draft...Liquid Gold...Its pricey 43.00 for a 24 of bottles.


----------



## nontypical169 (Dec 22, 2009)

15 days I mean


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

I have to say it is always a treat to get the real Molson when further north than I already am...


----------



## navyman20 (Oct 27, 2009)

GrizzlyMan1980 said:


> But actually my Favourite beer is Miller Genuine Draft...Liquid Gold...Its pricey 43.00 for a 24 of bottles.


Jeez they are expensive by u! Less than 20 for that here


----------



## hillwilly (May 20, 2011)

GrizzlyMan1980 said:


> Man of course i can handle a 24 of Canadian beer in a good afternoon and night...


X2 on the northern beer, thats all I drink.


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

nontypical169 said:


> 15 days I mean


U know it's worth it


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

whack&stack said:


> Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


so good, my favorite beer


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

Wow, $42 for a case of MGD!! :mg:

I don't feel so bad paying 40-60 bucks a case for most of the craft brews I buy. At least most of them are 7-9% ABV so it only takes 4 or 5 before you start getting pretty hammered.

BTW....thanks to the tribe for finally giving me some piece and quiet yesterday. I was ready to toss my phone out in the yard cause you ARE a bunch of Chatty Cathys! Freakin Jersey Shore....at 8:30 in the morning......REALLY??!!


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Sweet water so far is my favorite craft brew 16 for a 12'r oh so good though. 

You want to drink some good Canuck stuff try out labatt Ice max.... ( I think thats what it's called)


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

DocMort said:


> Sweet water so far is my favorite craft brew 16 for a 12'r oh so good though.
> 
> You want to drink some good Canuck stuff try out labatt Ice max.... ( I think thats what it's called)


Black Ice?Ughh ,its like 7.4 % or Something if thats the one your thinking off.We used to drink that as teenagers to get loaded at our bush partys.lol


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

navyman20 said:


> Jeez they are expensive by u! Less than 20 for that here


I Live in Canada where our Goverment bends us over for Beer and liqour whenever they can,Booze just went up again,havent bought MGD Since so it could be more,They know they can raise the prices of beer cause i will drink it no matter the price,i love beer...and Hockey..


----------



## hillwilly (May 20, 2011)

GrizzlyMan1980 said:


> I Live in Canada where our Goverment bends us over for Beer and liqour whenever they can,Booze just went up again,havent bought MGD Since so it could be more,They know they can raise the prices of beer cause i will drink it no matter the price,i love beer...and Hockey..


our gov. bends us over for everything and anything, they like it.


----------



## hillwilly (May 20, 2011)

whack , I got to thinkin and was wondering what kind of quiver your gonna use for the x-roid. those arrows look fat.


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

hillwilly said:


> our gov. bends us over for everything and anything, they like it.


You know it,But what can you expect with the Liberals running Ontario.


----------



## hillwilly (May 20, 2011)

GrizzlyMan1980 said:


> You know it,But what can you expect with the Liberals running Ontario.


more taxes. LOL


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

hillwilly said:


> whack , I got to thinkin and was wondering what kind of quiver your gonna use for the x-roid. those arrows look fat.


Regular ol reliable kwikee 6 love that quiver got 3 of em one for each bow and each treestand has a quiver bracket screwed in the tree cause I don't hunt with it on. They are nice if you don't hunt with em on cause they go on and off so easy


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## hillwilly (May 20, 2011)

whack&stack said:


> Regular ol reliable kwikee 6 love that quiver got 3 of em one for each bow and each treestand has a quiver bracket screwed in the tree cause I don't hunt with it on. They are nice if you don't hunt with em on cause they go on and off so easy
> 
> 
> Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


good idea putting a bracket on the tree. don't know how many times mine has fell.


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Yeah they make a braket caddy that screws in the are pricey if you are buying a bunch at once I think they are 10 bucks but you can screw it in and out each time no big deal that's what I do in Ohio 


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Here is a pic










Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## navyman20 (Oct 27, 2009)

you could almost just buy a longer self tapping screw and just use the reg quiver bracket if making a permanent bracket to your stand


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

navyman20 said:


> you could almost just buy a longer self tapping screw and just use the reg quiver bracket if making a permanent bracket to your stand


 That deal they got is nice the thing starts so easy I use to make a pilot hole to screw in steps and camera arms and bow holders. It gets a workout lol


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

I find it much easier just to leave the quiver at home. Who needs arrows if you never let them fly? :noidea:


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Lol that's why your the herd growth specialist pbuck I trying to figure out how to mount dual quiver brackets on the bow lol


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## navyman20 (Oct 27, 2009)

whack&stack said:


> Lol that's why your the herd growth specialist pbuck I trying to figure out how to mount dual quiver brackets on the bow lol
> 
> 
> Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


lol ask the nuge...he always seems to go out in the woods with like 150 arrows attached to his bow


----------



## nontypical169 (Dec 22, 2009)

pbuck said:


> Wow, $42 for a case of MGD!! :mg:
> 
> I don't feel so bad paying 40-60 bucks a case for most of the craft brews I buy. At least most of them are 7-9% ABV so it only takes 4 or 5 before you start getting pretty hammered.
> 
> BTW....thanks to the tribe for finally giving me some piece and quiet yesterday. I was ready to toss my phone out in the yard cause you ARE a bunch of Chatty Cathys! Freakin Jersey Shore....at 8:30 in the morning......REALLY??!!



What in the world would be wrong with this at 8:30 in the morn? I think someone needed a diapy change and a nappy. LMAO!


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

navyman20 said:


> lol ask the nuge...he always seems to go out in the woods with like 150 arrows attached to his bow


Lol I don't need to ask that man nothing I don't have the cash to pay fines like he do


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

nontypical169 said:


> What in the world would be wrong with this at 8:30 in the morn? I think someone needed a diapy change and a nappy. LMAO!


I am with ya must have been his special time lol


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## navyman20 (Oct 27, 2009)

whack&stack said:


> Lol I don't need to ask that man nothing I don't have the cash to pay fines like he do
> 
> 
> Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


he may not per perfect...but i still bleed ted,white and blue haha...hes still a beast in the woods


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

Dang, my phone started constantly chirping at 7:30. I'm like whack and rages, you start texting me about jersey shore or kardashins at 8:30 in the morning like a bunch of teenage girls and I'm gonna get pissed. Boobies or not.


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

navyman20 said:


> he may not per perfect...but i still bleed ted,white and blue haha...hes still a beast in the woods


You can have him 


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

pbuck said:


> Dang, my phone started constantly chirping at 7:30. I'm like whack and rages, you start texting me about jersey shore or kardashins at 8:30 in the morning like a bunch of teenage girls and I'm gonna get pissed. Boobies or not.


Lol neither of those topics are as bad as talkin about rages lol


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## nontypical169 (Dec 22, 2009)

pbuck said:


> Dang, my phone started constantly chirping at 7:30. I'm like whack and rages, you start texting me about jersey shore or kardashins at 8:30 in the morning like a bunch of teenage girls and I'm gonna get pissed. Boobies or not.


Now you know how I felt when the iphone customer service (aka) mgg and the prez were trying to help the team dumbarse send pics from his new smart phone at 7:00 in the morn. I mean the phone cant be that hard to use.


----------



## basnbuks (Jul 13, 2010)

Glad yall stopped talkin bout beer im tryin to quit here


----------



## nontypical169 (Dec 22, 2009)

basnbuks said:


> Glad yall stopped talkin bout beer im tryin to quit here



Yeah and I start a 9-5 job on monday.


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

And I'm going to watch jersey shore tonight.


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

basnbuks said:


> Glad yall stopped talkin bout beer im tryin to quit here


You lie like a rug


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

nontypical169 said:


> Now you know how I felt when the iphone customer service (aka) mgg and the prez were trying to help the team dumbarse send pics from his new smart phone at 7:00 in the morn. I mean the phone cant be that hard to use.


yeah.....no group MMS in the mornings!


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Oh boohoo everyone keep crying about the texting


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

heres something you dont want runnin around your front yard....


----------



## nontypical169 (Dec 22, 2009)

pbuck said:


> And I'm going to watch jersey shore tonight.


You cant it only comes on thurs nite.


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

pbuck said:


> heres something you dont want runnin around your front yard....
> View attachment 1269763


Choot it Choot it 


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

nontypical169 said:


> You cant it only comes on thurs nite.


How in the ..... would you know that?

Any I just bought Leinekugels Honey Weiss should be good. 

Got arrows and a sight. 

Went with the nuge arrows..... not cuz i like Ted but because I like the color and want ot be different. Bow is a 70lb max by the way maxes at 74.9 and goes down to 61 so pretty good range. Haven't even shot it yet waiting for the new mods to show up and I got pissed at the dealer and walked out. 

Iphone Tuesday or next weekend then I am going to group text you old farts at 0430 when I get up.


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Keep making excuses about shooting that bow I shot pbucks z14 and it was only 3 inches short I am sure yours is closer than that. Suck it up. I'll text your sissy self at 2:30am when I am up with the baby. 


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

My phone is on vibrate son, I don't hear it. until the Rooster alarm goes off. 


Lol, I had full intentions of shooting it and get it set up but when the owner started to tell me that his wife and his son himself are all top ranked spot shooters and 3d shooters I just started to laugh. His son has set all kinds of adult spot records in the open or unlimited class


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

DocMort said:


> My phone is on vibrate son, I don't hear it. until the Rooster alarm goes off.
> 
> 
> Lol, I had full intentions of shooting it and get it set up but when the owner started to tell me that his wife and his son himself are all top ranked spot shooters and 3d shooters I just started to laugh. His son has set all kinds of adult spot records in the open or unlimited class


So u couldn't shoot your bow bc of their abilities?


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

I got po'd at the lies he was spewing.... here a few... 

Bowtechs strings are the worst every from the factory, you want good strings buy a mathews or pse. 

He is shooting 355 at a 28 1/2 inch draw Omen pro 71 lbs and 410 grain arrow.


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

All sounds right to me. sensitive ?


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## nontypical169 (Dec 22, 2009)

DocMort said:


> I got po'd at the lies he was spewing.... here a few...
> 
> Bowtechs strings are the worst every from the factory, you want good strings buy a mathews or pse.
> 
> He is shooting 355 at a 28 1/2 inch draw Omen pro 71 lbs and 410 grain arrow.


Lmao. That is another classic case of my daddy left me a trust fund so im going to open a archery shop. Doc bro it doesnt matter if its turned off when you get 45 texts at once its going to wake u up.:angry: Oh by the way I got jersey shore tivod bro. :RockOn:OH YEAH FIST PUMP YEAH TSHIRT TIME YEAH CABS ARE HERE OH YEAH!:59: LMAO!


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

:dontknow: so I am gone for a little bit and this is what it turns into...

snook is starting to look pretty good now btw, agreed? :wink:


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Agreed lol


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

nontypical169 said:


> Lmao. That is another classic case of my daddy left me a trust fund so im going to open a archery shop. Doc bro it doesnt matter if its turned off when you get 45 texts at once its going to wake u up.:angry: Oh by the way I got jersey shore tivod bro. :RockOn:OH YEAH FIST PUMP YEAH TSHIRT TIME YEAH CABS ARE HERE OH YEAH!:59: LMAO!


NTP *** is that, my wife made me watch it but I got lucky and got the best episodes, The one where Snooki got KO'd the one where Mike got KO'd by Ronnie. 

As far as getting text, its ok. I can play that game as well. :59:

I don't know the guy was ok but then its like he tries to impress. Just straight talk me and we will be good


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

I don't think that was snooki in that photo.


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Blacking out quiver for xroid










Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Looking good


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Ladies your slacking


----------



## nontypical169 (Dec 22, 2009)

DocMort said:


> I don't think that was snooki in that photo.


Your correct doc that's JWOWWWWWWW and sammi.:tongue:


----------



## nontypical169 (Dec 22, 2009)

huntnfishnut said:


> :dontknow: so I am gone for a little bit and this is what it turns into...
> 
> snook is starting to look pretty good now btw, agreed? :wink:


Dude you know this thread can get side tracked in a hurry.


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Well ate Chinese tonight with the family and this was my fortune. Seems we are doing something right. Breathn texted and said hanover will have the bow back to him on Friday so the 11th of february unveil will work.










Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## AppleOnMyHead (Nov 22, 2009)

This is going to go 100 pages plus with all the Chatty Cathy's on here. I mean come on... Snookie at 8:30am..she just finished smooshing some random Guido who bought her drinks.

And what about the Hemeroid bow... nothing about the build.......progress? I am saying this is a whacked out build up of a Mathews Passion...


----------



## nontypical169 (Dec 22, 2009)

AppleOnMyHead said:


> This is going to go 100 pages plus with all the Chatty Cathy's on here. I mean come on... Snookie at 8:30am..she just finished smooshing some random Guido who bought her drinks.
> 
> And what about the Hemeroid bow... nothing about the build.......progress? I am saying this is a whacked out build up of a Mathews Passion...
> 
> View attachment 1270031


If it was a mathews passion it would still have more ke than your lil katera. Plus you havnt answered my ?


----------



## AppleOnMyHead (Nov 22, 2009)

nontypical169 said:


> If it was a mathews passion it would still have more ke than your lil katera. Plus you havnt answered my ?


Missed your question........please repeat.

My Kat is at 307 fps with 89 KE. 

That is a 31.5 dl with 68lbs with an IBO of 320 and an arrow eight of 424gr. with 20gr on the string.


----------



## nontypical169 (Dec 22, 2009)

I asked what your HUGE ke bow was?


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

whack&stack said:


> Well ate Chinese tonight with the family and this was my fortune. Seems we are doing something right. Breathn texted and said hanover will have the bow back to him on Friday so the 11th of february unveil will work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whoat the 11th what a valentines day gift for you to be able to go get your bow. 

And chinese how many ducks did they kill to feed you. 

Apple how do you know about Jersey Shore?

Sammi is the hottest one btw


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

nontypical169 said:


> I asked what your HUGE ke bow was?


I will tell you what is huge? 

The buck I am going to shoot in Ohio next year right in front of your stand


----------



## AppleOnMyHead (Nov 22, 2009)

nontypical169 said:


> I asked what your HUGE ke bow was?


Its just normal for a big guy.

My Kat is at 307 fps with 89lbs KE. 

That is a 31.5 dl with 68lbs with an IBO of 320 and an arrow weight of 424gr. with 20gr on the string.


----------



## nontypical169 (Dec 22, 2009)

AppleOnMyHead said:


> Missed your question........please repeat.
> 
> My Kat is at 307 fps with 89 KE.
> 
> That is a 31.5 dl with 68lbs with an IBO of 320 and an arrow eight of 424gr. with 20gr on the string.


Childs play compared to the X-ROID


----------



## nontypical169 (Dec 22, 2009)

DocMort said:


> I will tell you what is huge?
> 
> 
> The buck I am going to shoot in Ohio next year right in front of your stand



Just remember what my ingine name is so it better not be to big for you to handle. Lol.


----------



## AppleOnMyHead (Nov 22, 2009)

nontypical169 said:


> Childs play compared to the X-ROID


The Hem Roid has not produced any numbers....and on today's date......it does not exist. So as I reach back to scratch my roid...my bow is bigger.......lol


----------



## nontypical169 (Dec 22, 2009)

AppleOnMyHead said:


> The Hem Roid has not produced any numbers....and on today's date......it does not exist. So as I reach back to scratch my roid...my bow is bigger.......lol


If you would stop letting those guys from jersey shore fist pump you those roids would heal up.


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

AppleOnMyHead said:


> The Hem Roid has not produced any numbers....and on today's date......it does not exist. So as I reach back to scratch my roid...my bow is bigger.......lol


Oh, it produced numbers before it was stripped down for dipping and they will only increase when breathn does his magic on the rebuild. Your little kitty is nothing compared to the Roid.


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

AppleOnMyHead said:


> The Hem Roid has not produced any numbers....and on today's date......it does not exist. So as I reach back to scratch my roid...my bow is bigger.......lol


That's ok if you would read instead of just spewing crap you would know that the xroid started as an hf6 so no Mathews here. You would also know that it has been assembled and shot to get preliminary numbers to ensure it would do what was expected of it. The bow was then broke apart and sent to Hanover for dipping. It will return to breathns shop on Friday and I will go get it the following weekend. I suggest until then that you just leave the thread alone. Oh and btw I don't need the xroid to beat your bows performance I already got two that hit triple digits in KE. 


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

Managed to get my archery room insulated today. Next step, drywall.


Man, the reading comprehension skills these days...


----------



## basnbuks (Jul 13, 2010)

Uh i gotta feelin this is gonna get ugly


----------



## AppleOnMyHead (Nov 22, 2009)

pbuck said:


> Oh, it produced numbers before it was stripped down for dipping and they will only increase when breathn does his magic on the rebuild. Your little kitty is nothing compared to the Roid.


Well we are not shooting grenades. So a 450fps bow that cant hit the kill zone is the same as a newbie who cant hit a pie plate....


----------



## navyman20 (Oct 27, 2009)

AppleOnMyHead said:


> The Hem Roid has not produced any numbers....and on today's date......it does not exist. So as I reach back to scratch my roid...my bow is bigger.......lol


Did you forget how to read when your commenting on this thread privilages were revoked? Since we can plainly see your an idiot, im goin to reccomend u go to the local sporting good store, buy a football helmet that fits you, and then never take it off so you don't knock the few remaining braincells out of there


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

navyman20 said:


> Did you forget how to read when your commenting on this thread privilages were revoked? Since we can plainly see your an idiot, im goin to reccomend u go to the local sporting good store, buy a football helmet that fits you, and then never take it off so you don't knock the few remaining braincells out of there


Yikers you were just owned my a seaman who dresses in white? How does it feel? 

Drags no deer ayy its ok...


----------



## navyman20 (Oct 27, 2009)

DocMort said:


> Yikers you were just owned my a seaman who dresses in white? How does it feel?
> 
> Drags no deer ayy its ok...


Its petty officer dressed in green now  lol...somedays people will keep their ******s on tighter leashes so that one doesn't keep gettin out and spewing nonsense here


----------



## AppleOnMyHead (Nov 22, 2009)

navyman20 said:


> Did you forget how to read when your commenting on this thread privilages were revoked? Since we can plainly see your an idiot, im goin to reccomend u go to the local sporting good store, buy a football helmet that fits you, and then never take it off so you don't knock the few remaining braincells out of there


Thank you... I have taken your advise....but I could not find a football helmet.. how about my motor cycle brain bucket?


----------



## hillwilly (May 20, 2011)

whack&stack said:


> Blacking out quiver for xroid
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Had a feelin you were gonna black out the quiver. Kudos


----------



## navyman20 (Oct 27, 2009)

navyman20 said:


> Its petty officer dressed in green now  lol...somedays people will keep their ******s on tighter leashes so that one doesn't keep gettin out and spewing nonsense here


I did not know they blocked that word...but if you were thinking it was re-tards u were correct lol


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

Is that BnB?


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

AppleOnMyHead said:


> Well we are not shooting grenades. So a 450fps bow that cant hit the kill zone is the same as a newbie who cant hit a pie plate....


What makes you think I can't shoot. Oh hell no worries the shockwave alone will kill em


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## AppleOnMyHead (Nov 22, 2009)

AppleOnMyHead said:


> Thank you... I have taken your advise....but I could not find a football helmet.. how about my motor cycle brain bucket?
> 
> View attachment 1270104


For the females...sorry ... this really isn't me. my package is much larger,,,


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Wow


----------



## navyman20 (Oct 27, 2009)

AppleOnMyHead said:


> For the females...sorry ... this really isn't me. my package is much larger,,,


if you need to make a point to mention how "big" your package is, chances are it isnt....if we ignore you long enough will you go away...your really bumping the gay-ness to unacceptable levels on this thread...and as the resident bouncer, your comments still arent welcome here..so go be stupid elsewhere..thanks


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

huntnfishnut said:


> Managed to get my archery room insulated today. Next step, drywall.
> 
> 
> Man, the reading comprehension skills these days...


Yay congrats


----------



## MOC (Jul 4, 2003)

AppleOnMyHead said:


> Its just normal for a big guy.
> 
> My Kat is at 307 fps with 89lbs KE.
> 
> That is a 31.5 dl with 68lbs with an IBO of 320 and an arrow weight of 424gr. with 20gr on the string.


Thats weak as hell. You should find a new thread.


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

hillwilly said:


> Had a feelin you were gonna black out the quiver. Kudos


Thanks i aint done with it ;-)


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

There's a reason apple shaped head only has made 4 friends since 2009.


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Lol dang we have forgot to throw a number 14 in here today


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

whack&stack said:


> Thanks i aint done with it ;-)


Yeah, needs more flowers


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

whack&stack said:


> Lol dang we have forgot to throw a number 14 in here today


Man, been slackin


----------



## GhostBuck_007 (May 21, 2010)

Holy shyte this is getting good...


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

huntnfishnut said:


> Man, been slackin
> 
> View attachment 1270210


Thanks dude in 10 minutes we can put up a 13 lol


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

whack&stack said:


> Thanks dude in 10 minutes we can put up a 13 lol


Wait now... I got a whole 'nother hour left...

That explains why y'all are up so early


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

Fine... for the east-coasters


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks buddy the xroid is an eastern bow


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## navyman20 (Oct 27, 2009)

im ready to be an eastern boy haha...but i gotta get the next 33.5ish months out of the way..not that im counting and ill be living in WNY then


----------



## GhostBuck_007 (May 21, 2010)

Ok 13 days left, let's get back to the beer...just polished off some Sweetwater 420, but it's time for the night capper....

Drinking this...









Watching this...


----------



## GhostBuck_007 (May 21, 2010)

Wait, that was back asswards, but you get the idea. Happy Saturday everyone...


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Lol the big lebowski is a classic


----------



## GhostBuck_007 (May 21, 2010)

whack&stack said:


> Lol the big lebowski is a classic


Indeed, this aggression will not stand, man!


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

The X-Roid abides


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Wonder how many views or replys we need to get a sticky lmao anyone know a mod lol


----------



## GhostBuck_007 (May 21, 2010)

I too dealt in pacifism once, not in Nam of course...


----------



## nontypical169 (Dec 22, 2009)

Ghostbuck your avy is one of the best on AT well exept for mine of course. LOL.


----------



## GhostBuck_007 (May 21, 2010)

nontypical169 said:


> Ghostbuck your avy is one of the best on AT well exept for mine of course. LOL.


Well yeah I know there aren't women like that in Mars Hill, unless you got some snow bunnies staying with you, lol..I was just at Sugar Mountain a 
couple weeks ago...


----------



## nontypical169 (Dec 22, 2009)

Lol. I dont know man Im 2 secs from the college and Id have to say they are some that catches the ol nontippys eyes from time to time but,mine lets me hunt and do whatever I want so shes not going nowere.


----------



## GhostBuck_007 (May 21, 2010)

That's all good, mine is mad at the moment cause the ex texted me tonight, dammit technology lol...


----------



## nontypical169 (Dec 22, 2009)

Dude you amatuer you gotta have a burner phone or put the ex,es names in as guys come on dude get with it lol


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Rut ro thats not good shaggy


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

nontypical169 said:


> Dude you amatuer you gotta have a burner phone or put the ex,es names in as guys come on dude get with it lol


Yeah then the dirty texts will just make him look ghey lol


----------



## nontypical169 (Dec 22, 2009)

whack&stack said:


> Yeah then the dirty texts will just make him look ghey lol


you have a point whack best just to get a burner


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

I am here to help lol


----------



## GhostBuck_007 (May 21, 2010)

Haha, yeah I tried that once and her code name was Kyle in my phone, good luck explaining that one...lol


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Lmfao I would love to hear that convo


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Picked this up tonight seemed to suit me










Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

THis has gotten out of control. 

Ghost 420 is good, where did you find that oatmeal stout?


My wifey gets po'd anytime a girl text me or messages me on facebook. Just makes for an interesting day


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

ya'll in church or something..


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Now it's outta control doc? Why now?


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Breakfast this morning


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Nice there is a clogged artery or two


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Yeah so much for my weight loss


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Lol speaking of weight. Is that tshirt not hilarious I found last night lol


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## sagitarius (Sep 11, 2007)

DocMort said:


> Breakfast this morning


Ummm... looks like someone already ate that!


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

whack&stack said:


> Lol speaking of weight. Is that tshirt not hilarious I found last night lol
> 
> 
> Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


That was a good one


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

Made the woman crepes this morning. Not too shabby.



sagitarius said:


> Ummm... looks like someone already ate that!


True


----------



## nontypical169 (Dec 22, 2009)

DocMort said:


> ya'll in church or something..


Just got up doc.


----------



## nontypical169 (Dec 22, 2009)

sagitarius said:


> Ummm... looks like someone already ate that!


Thats what I was thinking. eeewwwww!


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Non tippy you going to shot HT's ?


----------



## nontypical169 (Dec 22, 2009)

whack&stack said:


> Lol speaking of weight. Is that tshirt not hilarious I found last night lol
> 
> 
> Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


I keep eating like a starving horse and Im going to have to buy that shirt. lol.


----------



## nontypical169 (Dec 22, 2009)

DocMort said:


> Non tippy you going to shot HT's ?


Yep best arrow on the planet for the money I ordered 2 dozen. You?


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

I went with THe GT nuge series got a good deal on them and they are the weight I was looking for. 

YOu see stevearcheryarrows has a hell of a deal on the .006 right now like 38 a dozen


----------



## nontypical169 (Dec 22, 2009)

DocMort said:


> I went with THe GT nuge series got a good deal on them and they are the weight I was looking for.
> 
> YOu see stevearcheryarrows has a hell of a deal on the .006 right now like 38 a dozen


Wow dude thats whack cheap lol. So you got the pink zebra stripe nuge ones huh. NICE! Lol.


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

No just white ones I was looking or the lime green ones I am going to call gold tip and ask about htem


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

Hey Tippy, i just walked that whole field along the road where we saw all the deer and NADA! Not a damn piece of bone anywhere. Well, i didnt walk ALL of it up north Where the yote was but i hit all the southern part It's possible someone walked it before me but I haven't heard of anyone being out looking yet. I was sure I'd find at least a couple scrub sheds.


----------



## nontypical169 (Dec 22, 2009)

pbuck said:


> Hey Tippy, i just walked that whole field along the road where we saw all the deer and NADA! Not a damn piece of bone anywhere. Well, i didnt walk ALL of it up north Where the yote was but i hit all the southern part It's possible someone walked it before me but I haven't heard of anyone being out looking yet. I was sure I'd find at least a couple scrub sheds.


Man I could walk our whole property down in hotsprings for 3 months and never find one. I beleive when they drop them they pick them up and carry them with them in a backpack. Lol.


----------



## nontypical169 (Dec 22, 2009)

Well guys off to the waffle house with the :ballchain. lol


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

nontypical169 said:


> Well guys off to the waffle house with the :ballchain. lol


Mine is making me take the dogs to the park so she can she her friends. I was like you gotta be kidding me I want to shoot my bow and that didn't fly.


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

Whatever you guys are doing beats where I am. 

Work.


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

ahh work the dreaded four letter word.


----------



## basnbuks (Jul 13, 2010)

Yaaaawwwn. Mornin ladies


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

basnbuks said:


> Yaaaawwwn. Mornin ladies


Wow must be nice to sleep all day away


----------



## basnbuks (Jul 13, 2010)

No it be nice to normal an sleep with my wife every nite. Some1 gotta make the worl go round tho while every1 else is sleepin...... Jus sayin.


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

I see you work nights as well. So I would feel bad sending a group text at 0430 or 0030


----------



## basnbuks (Jul 13, 2010)

Nope phone dont wake me up its always in another room turned off


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Thought you worked nights?


----------



## nontypical169 (Dec 22, 2009)

DocMort said:


> Thought you worked nights?



Dude he sleeps at work as well. DUH!


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Well kwikee wanted $16 for one of these so we made one.










Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

None of the tribe works cept me lol


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

whack&stack said:


> None of the tribe works cept me lol
> 
> 
> Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


Hey know you all pay me its not much but you still pay me. and I happen to work. 

BNB and NTP must have married up


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

Are we working on the stab too? 

As good as you are with a rattle can, I dont know why you bothered getting the Roid dipped. You and hood should go into the custom bow painting business.


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

whack&stack said:


> None of the tribe works cept me lol
> 
> 
> Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


Hey!!!! I'll have you know I'm AT work!! 













Didn't say I was workin' : smile:


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Lol I never said none of the tribe had jobs I said y'all didn't work lol


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Yup stab will be done this week. It's gonna be a 1 off custom piece. 


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

whack&stack said:


> None of the tribe works cept me lol


Hey hey now... I put in my 37.5 hours just like everyone else... they just have light computer lockdown.

They finally figured out how to lock facebook... there are a lot of bissed off women at work now who can't play Farmville


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

lol, I have my phone.


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

DocMort said:


> lol, I have my phone.


Oh, so you can play farmville all the time then...


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

No farmville for me hell I get lost trying to get to facebook on there


----------



## basnbuks (Jul 13, 2010)

Works for people that cant hunt


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

basnbuks said:


> Works for people that cant hunt


Haha or gets lost doing so.


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Lol he never gets lost ask him


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

days till unveil


----------



## navyman20 (Oct 27, 2009)

whack&stack said:


> View attachment 1271556
> days till unveil


if thats not manly idk what is


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Lol best i could find


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Flaming


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

DocMort said:


> Flaming


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Well team whack&stack its order time check your pm's

If any one else wants to order the coolest shirts and hats available on AT you can see em on page 14


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

I pmed you back Master


----------



## Whitey375 (Mar 26, 2009)

whack&stack said:


> Well team whack&stack its order time check your pm's
> 
> If any one else wants to order the coolest shirts and hats available on AT you can see em on page 14


How much?


----------



## GhostBuck_007 (May 21, 2010)

DocMort said:


> THis has gotten out of control.
> 
> Ghost 420 is good, where did you find that oatmeal stout?
> 
> ...


Picked it up at Trader Joe's but you can find it at some convenience stores around here...


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Whitey375 said:


> How much?


Pm sent


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

DocMort said:


> I pmed you back Master


And i answered young grasshopper


----------



## nontypical169 (Dec 22, 2009)

Hey wth! Did I get booted off the team I didnt get a pm


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

nontypical169 said:


> Hey wth! Did I get booted off the team I didnt get a pm


I sent ya a text numbnuts


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

You can pm or text me. Just don't mention jersey shore. :smile:


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

I did text you pbuck u didn't text me back


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

The Jersey Turnpike


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

The jersey shoreline 


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## HOOSIER55 (Aug 31, 2011)

when are you releasing the numbers on this bow?


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Feb 11th in the afternoon will be rolling into breathns shop about 2:30 to pick it up. Will release video evidence of numbers as well. ;-)


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## basnbuks (Jul 13, 2010)

Any1 need a good truck!!!!!!!


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

What kind of truck?


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

What, your truck doesn't have a nav system and all it does is drive around in circles so you want to get rid of it???


----------



## basnbuks (Jul 13, 2010)

Dam gremlins


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Dang I thought I fixed it basnbuks 


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

So now your selling a Gremlin? One of AMC's finest.


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

Right up there with the Pinto...


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

Both sexy vehicles too. Chick magnets!


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Nothing as cool as a fiero lol


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

I happen to like the Escort wagon


----------



## basnbuks (Jul 13, 2010)

Gremlin in my truck messin qith me. An i thought so to whack but it started again. Im thinkin ecu


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Whats wrong with it Bnb


----------



## basnbuks (Jul 13, 2010)

Got a miss in cylinder 2 thats comin an goin i can work on it an change somethin out an it goes away for a few miles then comes back


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

what kind of truck?


----------



## basnbuks (Jul 13, 2010)

Yota


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Tacoma, T100, Tundra?


----------



## basnbuks (Jul 13, 2010)

Tacoma. 97 v6 i should junk it but i was shootin for 1/2 mil.


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Hell man if its that old is it worth putting anytime into?


----------



## basnbuks (Jul 13, 2010)

Like i said would like to get 250 more outta her she been awful good to me


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

You only have 250 k on her?


----------



## basnbuks (Jul 13, 2010)

Yup


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Phew, your going to have to put some money into it because as you said it sounds like an ecu


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

Dang sure is quiet here tonight! Someone ( crowded teepee) needs to post the flaming 12. 

Just got home from work. Time for a little refreshment....


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

Oh, to keep this about bows and bowhunting, the new limbs for my Answer got here today. She's a 65# max. bow now so I pulled a reverse whack&stack. I went DOWN in poundage from 70 to 65. I may have to pay just a tad more attention to shot angles than Whack.


----------



## basnbuks (Jul 13, 2010)

pbuck said:


> Oh, to keep this about bows and bowhunting, the new limbs for my Answer got here today. She's a 65# max. bow now so I pulled a reverse whack&stack. I went DOWN in poundage from 70 to 65. I may have to pay just a tad more attention to shot angles than Whack.


Does she feel better now?


----------



## hoytman78 (Feb 6, 2011)

hey basnbucks , i got a buddy thats a great toyota mecahnic , and he said if its a 3.4 v6 you might have a distibutor problem . he said they were pretty notorious for that if its hooked to a computer and reads misfire in cylinder its usually a distributor if you havent checked it , just a thought . funny thing is my 97 nissan did the same thing about 4 years ago and it was the distributor causing the same thing . now lets get back to archery


----------



## nontypical169 (Dec 22, 2009)

hoytman78 said:


> hey basnbucks , i got a buddy thats a great toyota mecahnic , and he said if its a 3.4 v6 you might have a distibutor problem . he said they were pretty notorious for that if its hooked to a computer and reads misfire in cylinder its usually a distributor if you havent checked it , just a thought . funny thing is my 97 nissan did the same thing about 4 years ago and it was the distributor causing the same thing . now lets get back to archery


hey bro you get that cpxl yet?


----------



## hoytman78 (Feb 6, 2011)

nope not yet . still waiting . i hope to see it in about a week .


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

pbuck said:


> Dang sure is quiet here tonight! Someone ( crowded teepee) needs to post the flaming 12.
> 
> Just got home from work. Time for a little refreshment....


Dude keep drinking it's the flaming 11


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

pbuck said:


> Oh, to keep this about bows and bowhunting, the new limbs for my Answer got here today. She's a 65# max. bow now so I pulled a reverse whack&stack. I went DOWN in poundage from 70 to 65. I may have to pay just a tad more attention to shot angles than Whack.


What shot angles u never shoot! Deer are in no more danger now than when u didn't have limbs. Lol why u think I give u the Indian name deer savior 


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

hoytman78 said:


> nope not yet . still waiting . i hope to see it in about a week .


That's the cutest avatar ever 


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Ok since I am out of stuff to make for the xroid I am at a stand still just waiting although I will be finishing up the stab this week. I thought I should finish the parents and in laws anniversary presents from last year.








Made some walnut frames and sanded em to get ready for stain. When done they will look something like this although the frame won't be as rustic.










Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## hoytman78 (Feb 6, 2011)

whack&stack said:


> That's the cutest avatar ever
> 
> 
> Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


lol , yeah his name is snoop doggy dog, lol


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

days till unveil


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## nontypical169 (Dec 22, 2009)

whack&stack said:


> days till unveil
> 
> 
> Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals



Im in charge of the numbers from now on!


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

nontypical169 said:


> Im in charge of the numbers from now on!


yes you are officially in charge lol


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

As long as you keep posting numbers like that stay right on it


----------



## ngabowhunter (Mar 9, 2006)

Looking forward to seeing this freak bow, and I agree 100% on nontypical169 doing the countdown he is a natural for sure


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

yes when you don't work you have lots of time to find things like that


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

DocMort said:


> yes when you don't work you have lots of time to find things like that


Not true he is employed as vp of team whack 'em & stack 'em. 


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## nontypical169 (Dec 22, 2009)

DocMort said:


> yes when you don't work you have lots of time to find things like that


Dude dont forget plenty of time for eating laffy taffy and watching spongebob.

http://spongebob.nick.com/videos/clip/ghost-host-chimps-ahoy-full.html


----------



## nontypical169 (Dec 22, 2009)

whack&stack said:


> not true he is employed as vp of team whack 'em & stack 'em.
> 
> 
> Sent by chief buffalo stomper using smoke signals


thanks prez


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

No problem vp now get to work


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

Hey hey now... the flaming 12 was posted and here is your flaming eleven. Tough to beat non-typ's 11 tho and if he can keep it up, I willingly will relinquish my duties:


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

Dang... gotta get my phone upgraded so I can keep up on you guys.

That said, I am happy to report that Operation Daddy-needs-an-iPhone was a success... now just need to make it sooner than later


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

huntnfishnut said:


> Hey hey now... the flaming 12 was posted and here is your flaming eleven. Tough to beat non-typ's 11 tho and if he can keep it up, I willingly will relinquish my duties:
> 
> View attachment 1272720


It's ok no one likes the ones I post don't feel bad. Didn't get a pm from ya yesterday though 


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

Sent just as you sent


----------



## HOOSIER55 (Aug 31, 2011)

im looking forward seeing what this bow puts out, your other bows put out some rather impressive numbers


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

HOOSIER55 said:


> im looking forward seeing what this bow puts out, your other bows put out some rather impressive numbers


Trust me when I tell you those bows performance numbers are child's play compared to the xroid 


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

huntnfishnut said:


> Sent just as you sent


Pm answered 


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## HOOSIER55 (Aug 31, 2011)

i think you chose a very good platform for this one, i think pse really has their stuff together this year


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

HOOSIER55 said:


> i think you chose a very good platform for this one, i think pse really has their stuff together this year


Well this is an 09 hf6 riser and cams. Something on it is from this year though ;-) for the record breathn chose good lol 


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## HOOSIER55 (Aug 31, 2011)

what brands did you use on your previous bows


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

All the others are CSS which haven't been made for 6 years or so. Sweet bows though they were made right here in wv


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

Whack,

You have others beside Black Mamba and Pale Horse?


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Nope those are the two. That have been getting up there in performance. Before them was an old 96 model mountaineer archery 3d hunter dan Fitzgerald edition went 86 lbs started using it at 19. Great bow layed a ton of deer down with it too. 


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## basnbuks (Jul 13, 2010)

nontypical169 said:


> Im in charge of the numbers from now on!


With pics like this i vote we delay the unvail by a month ur 12


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

basnbuks said:


> With pics like this i vote we delay the unvail by a month ur 12


Uh not a chance there is a ton of hot chics on the interweb but only 1 x-roid 


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

NTP you do work hard and not working.


----------



## nontypical169 (Dec 22, 2009)

DocMort said:


> NTP you do work hard and not working.


Guys I've got the countdown pics all ready to go and let's just say that you will be glad its 10 days until the unveil. Doc brother I work its just not when some1 else tells me too.


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

Sounds good. Just don't get us locked


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

I hear they are so good we may have to worry bout the ol ban hammer gettin ol tippy lol


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

5 hours will tell...


----------



## basnbuks (Jul 13, 2010)

Omg!!! I think i may know what the pic for 2 may be


----------



## GhostBuck_007 (May 21, 2010)

Nekkid wimmens?


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

wee hew


----------



## nontypical169 (Dec 22, 2009)

4 hrs left before the next lovely lady guys. Or should I say ladys.


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Oh ladies we like that


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Lol serious derailment at this point


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## nontypical169 (Dec 22, 2009)

whack&stack said:


> Lol serious derailment at this point
> 
> 
> Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


Well since the xroids at sort of a stand still this will get our number of views up. Lol.


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Its already one of the most viewed active threads on here.... 

They all want to see the specs of the Monster frillie bow


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

Did someone say scantily clad women? That's almost better than :beer: pics.


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Fellas that are ordering the quicker you get me your orders and money the quicker I can order


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

DocMort said:


> Its already one of the most viewed active threads on here....
> 
> They all want to see the specs of the Monster frillie bow


I can't wait to see the flowers on it


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

whack&stack said:


> Fellas that are ordering the quicker you get me your orders and money the quicker I can order
> 
> 
> Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


Damn your greedy give me a few days the military doesn't compensate me very well


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

The wife said $25 was too much for a hat and to wait for them to go on sale. I'm looking for a whack em & stack em coupon code now, Doc. If I find one I'll send it to ya.


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

pbuck said:


> The wife said $25 was too much for a hat and to wait for them to go on sale. I'm looking for a whack em & stack em coupon code now, Doc. If I find one I'll send it to ya.


Thanks brother,


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

DocMort said:


> Its already one of the most viewed active threads on here....
> 
> They all want to see the specs of the Monster frillie bow


Might hit 20k tonight if we keep it up


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

pbuck said:


> The wife said $25 was too much for a hat and to wait for them to go on sale. I'm looking for a whack em & stack em coupon code now, Doc. If I find one I'll send it to ya.


Lol 25 would be on sale your lucky u don't pay shipping it's 29 dude


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

whack&stack said:


> Lol 25 would be on sale your lucky u don't pay shipping it's 29 dude
> 
> 
> Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


OOoops. Ok it's still too much. Lol hel I don't know how much they are just send me a hat and a shirt and I'll pay ya whatever. Well, within reason. Lol


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

DocMort said:


> Damn your greedy give me a few days the military doesn't compensate me very well


That's cause ur boss is sharing the wealth oops did I say that lol


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

Whack&Stack, I just had this crazy thought, lol. What is you got banned in 10 days. lmao


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Why would I get banned? Actually the tippy and I talked about this today and pbuck would have to do the unveil on AT cause his passive self would never get banned lol. Or they could all come to bowblitz or **** to see it how's that?


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Oh those **** are for a d d i x 


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## GhostBuck_007 (May 21, 2010)

whack&stack said:


> Why would I get banned? Actually the tippy and I talked about this today and pbuck would have to do the unveil on AT cause his passive self would never get banned lol. Or they could all come to bowblitz or **** to see it how's that?
> 
> 
> Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


I had wondered if you were gonna post this up at the blitz...


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

GhostBuck_007 said:


> I had wondered if you were gonna post this up at the blitz...


Lol yup I think pse should know what was created with their parts lol


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## GhostBuck_007 (May 21, 2010)

No doubt, they got to keep tabs on their mad scientist known as Breathn lol...


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

whack&stack said:


> Why would I get banned? Actually the tippy and I talked about this today and pbuck would have to do the unveil on AT cause his passive self would never get banned lol. Or they could all come to bowblitz or **** to see it how's that?
> 
> 
> Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


Hey! I'm a lover not a fighter. Prolly have more infractions than you though.


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Lol if you got more than one you got more than me. I use humor to diffuse my mean spirited comments lol but you can't post half nekkid chics bent over in a show the last thing you mounted thread I found out lol


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

GhostBuck_007 said:


> No doubt, they got to keep tabs on their mad scientist known as Breathn lol...


Yeah he needs a babysitter. We are bad for each other I think lol I give him stupid numbers I wanna hit and he finds a way to do it. I have a feeling this won't be our last project


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## Fortyneck (Oct 8, 2010)

DocMort said:


> Its already one of the most viewed active threads on here....
> 
> They all want to see the specs of the Monster frillie bow


You guys need to work out an endorsement deal with BHC...

you'd be unstoppable.:thumbs_up


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Fortyneck said:


> You guys need to work out an endorsement deal with BHC...
> 
> you'd be unstoppable.:thumbs_up


Lol not a bad idea someone pm her and see if she wants to be the countdown model


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## GhostBuck_007 (May 21, 2010)

20 minutes, I'm ready to see some mammaries with the number 10 on em...


----------



## navyman20 (Oct 27, 2009)

Now u guys are thinkin lol..hot chick countdowns are a plus..but I will miss the extremely manly countdowns we've been using


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

I ain't heard from tippy in awhile we might not be seeing nothing. Oh well here what I been working on tonight










Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

I have a soft spot for those as well navy


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Uh tippy it's past midnight 


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## nontypical169 (Dec 22, 2009)

Sorry guys just got in so I added a lil bonus pic for yeah and for all you guys who havnt looked at the numbers its 10 days till the x-roid cometh


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Awww the countdown is twice as nice tonight


----------



## GhostBuck_007 (May 21, 2010)

Way to come through Typ, for all mankind


----------



## nontypical169 (Dec 22, 2009)

GhostBuck_007 said:


> Way to come through Typ, for all mankind


Just trying to do my part dude. Like ive said before theres a reason im the team VP. LOL.


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Now if you can hook up the bhc model as mentioned earlier for the unveil day u will be a legend lmao


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## nontypical169 (Dec 22, 2009)

whack&stack said:


> Now if you can hook up the bhc model as mentioned earlier for the unveil day u will be a legend lmao
> 
> 
> Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


LOL. Any body know how long you get banned for? 2 weeks 3? That one might get me life.


----------



## palmatedbuck04 (Nov 26, 2006)

Whack and nontippy isn't it time to put the gown on?


----------



## nontypical169 (Dec 22, 2009)

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Whack and nontippy isn't it time to put the gown on?


Dude Ive had mine on but, im hard presed to believe that they make one big enuf for the prez. Were have you been? Let me geuss babysitting your CRYBABY neighbors. LOL.


----------



## TheKingofKings (Sep 25, 2006)

In for the countdown......and for the reveal. Like to keep up with the wv boys on AT.


----------



## hillwilly (May 20, 2011)

whack&stack said:


> Now if you can hook up the bhc model as mentioned earlier for the unveil day u will be a legend lmao
> 
> 
> Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


do you mean BHC/ bowhunterchick? just send her a pm maby she'll pose with the x-roid just for kicks. just throwing it out there.


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

hillwilly said:


> do you mean BHC/ bowhunterchick? just send her a pm maby she'll pose with the x-roid just for kicks. just throwing it out there.


Not likely, that bow is designed to scare women and children lol. But yes that bhc lol


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Whack and nontippy isn't it time to put the gown on?


What you talkin 'bout Willis?


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## nontypical169 (Dec 22, 2009)

Morning ladies!


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Morning VP big day of looking for 9's?


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## palmatedbuck04 (Nov 26, 2006)

whack&stack said:


> What you talkin 'bout Willis?
> 
> 
> Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


I got home last night about 1:00 in the morning and you and non tippy were still up working this thread,I thought Damn its about time to put the gown on and go to bed!!


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Dude I am just dedicated to the cause. Up at 5 for work lol. 

Also I wanted to put out an explanation as to the real reason behind delaying the unveil by a week. I just didn't want to upstage the super bowl. I thought it deserved to have the same media attention it was accustomed to receiving. So to those that aren't football fans I apologize. 


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

palmatedbuck04 said:


> I got home last night about 1:00 in the morning and you and non tippy were still up working this thread,I thought Damn its about time to put the gown on and go to bed!!


The Prez NEVER sleeps an Tippy sleeps all day and stays up all night combing the classys for deals and ideas. He's the BIG NONTIPPY and needs ho's for his stable. imp2:


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

This, Sir Tippy, deserves an atta-boy...


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Nice 10's my friend I can't wait to see the 9's. 

Morning children


----------



## nontypical169 (Dec 22, 2009)

pbuck said:


> The Prez NEVER sleeps an Tippy sleeps all day and stays up all night combing the classys for deals and ideas. He's the BIG NONTIPPY and needs ho's for his stable. imp2:


Yes I do my friend been scoping for another project. Just bought another d340. Im thinkn another element for a z3 conversion as well


----------



## nontypical169 (Dec 22, 2009)

whack&stack said:


> Morning VP big day of looking for 9's?
> 
> 
> Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


No actually got the 9s handled already but, I will say this it sure is fun looking for em. Im actually doin a lil work believe it or not.


----------



## palmatedbuck04 (Nov 26, 2006)

nontypical169 said:


> Dude Ive had mine on but, im hard presed to believe that they make one big enuf for the prez. Were have you been? Let me geuss babysitting your CRYBABY neighbors. LOL.


LMAO man I got a visual of Whack with a big ole gown on, that's a visual none of us should have to deal with.


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

Sounds like fun... had my eye on picking up another bow and found one here at a great price that keeps droppin, but I think momma would notice and care a bit.

nontyp - you say project, for yourself or others?


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

I have one Tippy send me that 340 for awhile. that is the other bow that if I could find cheap I would pick up


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Dang bowtechs infiltrating my thread lol


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

palmatedbuck04 said:


> LMAO man I got a visual of Whack with a big ole gown on, that's a visual none of us should have to deal with.


Frilly short and a plunging neckline with a full open back was that what you was thinking gown wise? If so congrats I got a couple lol


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## palmatedbuck04 (Nov 26, 2006)

whack&stack said:


> Frilly short and a plunging neckline with a full open back was that what you was thinking gown wise? If so congrats I got a couple lol
> 
> 
> Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


LOL man the way this is going I don't know if I want to be part of the ******* posse,cuz I can't image what the initiation process is like.I'm getting a little scared!!!!!!


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

palmatedbuck04 said:


> LOL man the way this is going I don't know if I want to be part of the ******* posse,cuz I can't image what the initiation process is like.I'm getting a little scared!!!!!!


I am sure I just got the same mental image you did when he said frillie open back and plunging neckline


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

Here's the pic of BnB on his initiation day..... No frills and you don't want to see the open back....TRUST ME!!!


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

so classy


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

That is what I expect him to look like


----------



## palmatedbuck04 (Nov 26, 2006)

pbuck said:


> Here's the pic of BnB on his initiation day..... No frills and you don't want to see the open back....TRUST ME!!!


LOL,BnB looks like he is ready to take it like a man,or he just took it like a man.


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

Roddy is very photogenic. He's not afraid to model any of the latest fashions. :smile:


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

pbuck said:


> Roddy is very photogenic. He's not afraid to model any of the latest fashions. :smile:


or fashions of the past... or questionable intentions...


----------



## nontypical169 (Dec 22, 2009)

huntnfishnut said:


> Sounds like fun... had my eye on picking up another bow and found one here at a great price that keeps droppin, but I think momma would notice and care a bit.
> 
> nontyp - you say project, for yourself or others?


For myself I been wanting to do a z3 conversion on a element for awhile. I really like the element and those cams fell good.


----------



## nontypical169 (Dec 22, 2009)

DocMort said:


> I have one Tippy send me that 340 for awhile. that is the other bow that if I could find cheap I would pick up


Dude they was one for 450 on here. 2011 model black ops. That bow is one of the best feeling bows I've ever had. It just shoots good. Plus it makes some pretty good ke I mean it shot threw a hotel door lol


----------



## iwantone2.4 (Sep 12, 2010)

God i love the countdown numbers...:RockOn:


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

Feel better, skippy? Just some folks havin a good time, waiting on a custom bow. Dont be quite so serious.

Apparently you missed the countdown numbers...


----------



## navyman20 (Oct 27, 2009)

typical154 said:


> I've read threw 50 pages of this crap and have to say team whackemnstackem is a joke. Just a bunch of guys goofing off and not nothn about bowhunting. I mean why would you even need a bow over 60 pounds. Sounds like some1 has a ego problem or is compensating for a small well you get what im saying. Thanks for wasting 30 mins of my life. That's about the only thing this so called team has done.


jeez somebody had a crabby patty for lunch today!...nobody forced you to read thru this "crap"...and typical154, if that is your real name, if you dont like what team whack and stack brings to the table your more than welcome to never partake in our discussions...and since you thanked us for wasting 30 min of your life, your welcome, and have a fine rest of your day


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

nontypical169 said:


> Dude they was one for 450 on here. 2011 model black ops. That bow is one of the best feeling bows I've ever had. It just shoots good. Plus it makes some pretty good ke I mean it shot threw a hotel door lol


Shot through? Don't look like a pass thru to me lmao










Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

typical154 said:


> I've read threw 50 pages of this crap and have to say team whackemnstackem is a joke. Just a bunch of guys goofing off and not nothn about bowhunting. I mean why would you even need a bow over 60 pounds. Sounds like some1 has a ego problem or is compensating for a small well you get what im saying. Thanks for wasting 30 mins of my life. That's about the only thing this so called team has done.


Driving I will get to this after bit


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

typical154 said:


> I've read threw 50 pages of this crap and have to say team whackemnstackem is a joke. Just a bunch of guys goofing off and not nothn about bowhunting. I mean why would you even need a bow over 60 pounds. Sounds like some1 has a ego problem or is compensating for a small well you get what im saying. Thanks for wasting 30 mins of my life. That's about the only thing this so called team has done.


Aight well our team is about guys that are into having a good time whether it has to do with hunting or not. So if you can't appreciate a group of hunters having a good time I bet your a blast around a campfire. I will admit the thread has derailed from time to time while we wait on it at the dippers but what else are we to do with our time. I vote for a good time and u to chill out dude. As far as the bow goes I realize that I don't need. 100+ lb bow to kill deer cause when I was 12 using 57lbs that bow killed em but i didnt have many shot angles. I owe you zero explanation as to why I want the bow the way I want it. Because I do. hows that? As far as my ego you don't know me you have no basis to make a judgement of my ego so I take no stock in your assessment of that. As far as compensating goes I don't believe that has anything to do with it but your ol lady might be a better judge of that. Btw thanks for reading all 50 pages hope you enjoyed the pics and thanks for subscribing to the thread. 


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

LOL nice smoke signal Chief


----------



## HOOSIER55 (Aug 31, 2011)

lmao


----------



## Huntin Hard (Aug 8, 2011)

typical154 said:


> I've read threw 50 pages of this crap and have to say team whackemnstackem is a joke. Just a bunch of guys goofing off and not nothn about bowhunting. I mean why would you even need a bow over 60 pounds. Sounds like some1 has a ego problem or is compensating for a small well you get what im saying. Thanks for wasting 30 mins of my life. That's about the only thing this so called team has done.


Your the only one to complain. I have read almost every page here just because it's funny to watch them comment back and forth about everything from beer, to trucks, to hunting. They are just wasting time til the bow gets back from getting dipped. Just chill out alittle. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

Man, ol' "burr in his loin cloth" needs to chill a bit. :snow:


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Wow, all I can say is wow, Typical54 coming on here trying to tell us that there is such thing as over kill. Well son let me tell you something we are a good bunch of guys just having a good time you are the only one to come on here and ***** and whine about it. As far as old Whack compensating your a funny guy. Don't be jealous because you can only pull 60 pounds be envious that some one can pull that with his pinky.


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

pbuck said:


> Man, ol' "burr in his loin cloth" needs to chill a bit. :snow:



Burr in the loin cloth, heck this guy has something alot bigger some place else. 

That said. I am enjoying some barbeque and some Georgia Brown, not bad

Oh Oh Oh I almost forgot finally going to shoot the bow on friday


----------



## palmatedbuck04 (Nov 26, 2006)

How long after my initiation process do I get my team whackemstackem t-shirt and what's my title gonna be?


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Yay how'd it shoot doc?


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

palmatedbuck04 said:


> How long after my initiation process do I get my team whackemstackem t-shirt and what's my title gonna be?


Lol this is a pay your own way club lol gotta buy the gear. As far as your name goes I am thinking Divided by Big River since your are a friendly resident from my second home lol


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

whack&stack said:


> Yay how'd it shoot doc?
> 
> 
> Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


Won't shoot it till Friday long ranges until then. 

Hey send me your paypal info again and whats the turn around time on this team apparel


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Pm sent once all payment is received I will order prolly be Monday next week before I order so a week to get prolly then a 3 days shipping on my end


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## GhostBuck_007 (May 21, 2010)

typical154 said:


> I've read threw 50 pages of this crap and have to say team whackemnstackem is a joke. Just a bunch of guys goofing off and not nothn about bowhunting. I mean why would you even need a bow over 60 pounds. Sounds like some1 has a ego problem or is compensating for a small well you get what im saying. Thanks for wasting 30 mins of my life. That's about the only thing this so called team has done.


----------



## pinski79 (Jan 23, 2010)

typical154 said:


> I've read threw 50 pages of this crap and have to say team whackemnstackem is a joke. Just a bunch of guys goofing off and not nothn about bowhunting. I mean why would you even need a bow over 60 pounds. Sounds like some1 has a ego problem or is compensating for a small well you get what im saying. Thanks for wasting 30 mins of my life. That's about the only thing this so called team has done.


welcome to at. Thank god you are here, there wasn't enough angry people


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Come on dude really u come in act like billy bad butt and wanna go calling us tuff guys lol ur a scream. In all seriousness there will be 10 more days of this till i get the bow so i will start a thread when its done with the specs it will be more serious in nature feel free to come look at the specs. This one was started in fun making fun of the insanity unveil countdown deal its not worth getting upset over especially a nonserious bowhunter like myself


----------



## nontypical169 (Dec 22, 2009)

Hey guys what have I missed?


----------



## pinski79 (Jan 23, 2010)

nontypical169 said:


> Hey guys what have I missed?


ur alter


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

Lmao. Nicely played Rod! :clap:


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

typical154 said:


> I dont care if hes 7,6 500 pounds and lives in WV beside a school and has a blue and white diesel with a bad tranny sitting in the yard with 2 kids one named addy and the other lil whack works for a insurance company has 2 css bows fixes a mean inside out cheesburger loves to eat at smittys and has a sick obsession with this so called BIG NONTIPPY! I aint skeeeeerrrrreeeeedddd! LMAO! GOTCHA MOFOS!



Vp my big fat arse lmao


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

I see so we have maybe an impostor on here 

Wondering where you had been


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

He was playing it up good, I will give you that


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

pbuck said:


> Lmao. Nicely played Rod! :clap:


Are u sure i think its tippy


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

whack&stack said:


> Are u sure i think its tippy


Me to


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Spelling is to good to be the other one


----------



## nontypical169 (Dec 22, 2009)

whack&stack said:


> Are u sure i think its tippy


I aint done nothing man. TRUST ME. LMAO! I will say this though atleast I know team whackem&stackem has each others back.


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

TRUST ME thats BS lol.


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

I figured BnB was paying us back. But no...it's the guy with the wig. Go figure. Lmao


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Yeah i trust ya lol


----------



## nontypical169 (Dec 22, 2009)

I cant believe the ol buck would give rod the credit for something so clever. LOL.


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

nontypical169 said:


> I cant believe the ol buck would give rod the credit for something so clever. LOL.


He must know him better than us lol


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

I did.


----------



## nontypical169 (Dec 22, 2009)

whack&stack said:


> He must know him better than us lol


Lol. I know right.


----------



## nontypical169 (Dec 22, 2009)

Navy must of had to go do some meditating to calm down. Glad I didnt have were typical154 lived or Id be cinched up by now. Whack man I want you to know I meant nothing in the pm that I said. LOL.


----------



## palmatedbuck04 (Nov 26, 2006)

nontypical169 said:


> Navy must of had to go do some meditating to calm down. Glad I didnt have were typical154 lived or Id be cinched up by now. Whack man I want you to know I meant nothing in the pm that I said. LOL.


Nontippy where's Mars hill,I might be going to Concord Friday am I gonna be close to your crib?


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

nontypical169 said:


> Navy must of had to go do some meditating to calm down. Glad I didnt have were typical154 lived or Id be cinched up by now. Whack man I want you to know I meant nothing in the pm that I said. LOL.


Lol dude navy i am surewas given a sedative by the ship nurse to calm down. Dude it never crossed my mind that u meant any of it after finding out it was u lol nice well laid plan for sure


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

So whats up palmated u accept your name or what?


----------



## palmatedbuck04 (Nov 26, 2006)

whack&stack said:


> So whats up palmated u accept your name or what?


Hell ya ill take it.I have to get out of this truck long enough to change my signature.


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Hell ya ill take it.I have to get out of this truck long enough to change my signature.


Great we have broken into ohio lol send me a pm if you are interested in the shirt. granted accepting the name means u have to hunt with us next year
Late season on public land


----------



## bambikiller (Feb 27, 2004)

subscribed for specs and video


----------



## palmatedbuck04 (Nov 26, 2006)

whack&stack said:


> Great we have broken into ohio lol send me a pm if you are interested in the shirt. granted accepting the name means u have to hunt with us next year
> Late season on public land


I'll come down and climb a tree and make a noise like an Apple on public land with you guys. Do I have to supply the beer since I have one of those cheap resident tags?


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Tip i gotta give ya credit you got pbuck to say something i knew he had it in him. I bet aftrr hanging out with us he blasts a doe opening morning now lol


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

palmatedbuck04 said:


> I'll come down and climb a tree and make a noise like an Apple on public land with you guys. Do I have to supply the beer since I have one of those cheap resident tags?


I get that cheap resident tag as well... And you hunt in the land of giants, we will hunt public unless you got some good private to hunt..


----------



## basnbuks (Jul 13, 2010)

Lmao dam u tippy u beat me to it


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

palmatedbuck04 said:


> I'll come down and climb a tree and make a noise like an Apple on public land with you guys. Do I have to supply the beer since I have one of those cheap resident tags?


Nice we will trade secrets i make acorn sounds lol we all pitch in but it would be a nice gesture towards the nr crew lmao i'll fix ya dinner or make pbuck cook at least


----------



## basnbuks (Jul 13, 2010)

I feel bad bros i been. Heatin on all of ya on another forum


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

whack&stack said:


> Nice we will trade secrets i make acorn sounds lol we all pitch in but it would be a nice gesture towards the nr crew lmao i'll fix ya dinner or make pbuck cook at least


Ill bring some sweet water and some ranger both IPA's though


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

basnbuks said:


> I feel bad bros i been. Heatin on all of ya on another forum


Oh what forum


----------



## basnbuks (Jul 13, 2010)

palmatedbuck04 said:


> I'll come down and climb a tree and make a noise like an Apple on public land with you guys. Do I have to supply the beer since I have one of those cheap resident tags?


Evety1 knows i quit drinkin. Maybe jerm cant give me a daily count pic


----------



## basnbuks (Jul 13, 2010)

DocMort said:


> Oh what forum


A toyota tech forum


----------



## jdavenp3 (Dec 14, 2011)

I thought internet fisticuffs were about to be thrown. Instead I was treated to a case on internet dissociative identity disorder.

Whack, did you ever mention what camo/dip you were going with or is it a surprise? Didn't know if it was mentioned earlier.


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

DocMort said:


> Oh what forum


TRUST ME u dont wanna know but his robe pic is his avatar on it *hint* its about cross fashion lol


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

jdavenp3 said:


> I thought internet fisticuffs were about to be thrown. Instead I was treated to a case on internet dissociative identity disorder.
> 
> Whack, did you ever mention what camo/dip you were going with or is it a surprise? Didn't know if it was mentioned earlier.


I havent revealed it i keep joking i am putting flowers on it lol


----------



## jdavenp3 (Dec 14, 2011)

Now you do know there is some truth behind every lie/joke...

DAISIES IT IS.


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

whack&stack said:


> TRUST ME u dont wanna know but his robe pic is his avatar on it *hint* its about cross fashion lol


 Oh boy I forget sometimes

Daisies are cute


----------



## navyman20 (Oct 27, 2009)

nontypical169 said:


> Navy must of had to go do some meditating to calm down. Glad I didnt have were typical154 lived or Id be cinched up by now. Whack man I want you to know I meant nothing in the pm that I said. LOL.


i did a lil meditating in the form of goin to the gym lol


----------



## AppleOnMyHead (Nov 22, 2009)

pbuck said:


> C'mon man. Lighten up a bit. The thread got a little off track but it's all in good fun. I can tell ya most of the guys participating are SERIOUS hunters not just a bunch of clowns. But we like to have a good time doing it. You dont rag on your buddies when you hunt? No practical jokes or off color comments? If not, that's too bad. Life shouldn't be taken so serious all the time.


You got that right........bunch of Chaty Cathys who want to run a thread up but when any one says anything they do not approve of they get all defensive and ask you not to post....this must be an Obama thread.

In any good sports talk radio you have to have the pro and the con.... I tried being the con. I was told not to post. So my guess is these youngsters haven't learned that a joke is a joke and that funny banter back and forth is not a cut down or an insult.

So with that said.....and since I was not cut any slack.....*this thread should be moved to Mutanville since it does nothing for Bow Hunting....*


----------



## navyman20 (Oct 27, 2009)

AppleOnMyHead said:


> You got that right........bunch of Chaty Cathys who want to run a thread up but when any one says anything they do not approve of they get all defensive and ask you not to post....this must be an Obama thread.
> 
> In any good sports talk radio you have to have the pro and the con.... I tried being the con. I was told not to post. So my guess is these youngsters haven't learned that a joke is a joke and that funny banter back and forth is not a cut down or an insult.
> 
> So with that said.....and since I was not cut any slack.....*this thread should be moved to Mutanville since it does nothing for Bow Hunting....*


cool piece of advice bro


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

jdavenp3 said:


> Now you do know there is some truth behind every lie/joke...
> 
> DAISIES IT IS.


There are flickers of truth the main truth is the numbers are sick lol


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

Pretty sure this aint radio and the intent appeared to not be just to liven up the conversation


----------



## AppleOnMyHead (Nov 22, 2009)

huntnfishnut said:


> Pretty sure this aint radio and the intent appeared to not be just to liven up the conversation


So the claim of a super bow that has crazy numbers with no back up was posted for what reason? Maybe to liven up a conversation / post?

If Warp Speed (HUnlee) was behind this then they (AT Management) would have moved a thread about nothing 30 pages ago. 

*This thread has nothing to do with hunting or even bow building, which is the claim. 

So move it to Mutanville.
*


----------



## nontypical169 (Dec 22, 2009)

palmatedbuck04 said:


> nontippy where's mars hill,i might be going to concord friday am i gonna be close to your crib?


im 20 mins from asheville and about 3 hrs from concorde thats were the x-roid came from.


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

AppleOnMyHead said:


> So the claim of a super bow that has crazy numbers with no back up was posted for what reason? Maybe to liven up a conversation / post?


Just commenting on _your_ attempt to not be just to liven up the conversation and blatant antagonism. 

You misinterpreted my post


----------



## AppleOnMyHead (Nov 22, 2009)

huntnfishnut said:


> Just commenting on _your_ attempt to not be just to liven up the conversation and blatant antagonism.
> 
> You misinterpret my post


*Sorry, I have made a mistake. Please continue with the specs of the X roid.*


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

AppleOnMyHead said:


> So the claim of a super bow that has crazy numbers with no back up was posted for what reason? Maybe to liven up a conversation / post?
> 
> If Warp Speed (HUnlee) was behind this then they (AT Management) would have moved a thread about nothing 30 pages ago.
> 
> ...


Man the bow exists flat out I have put up the pics and put up all the stuff that is being done along the way minus the preliminary specs. Thus actually helpful for folks hunting big stuff in Africa if they ain't afraid to give it the steroid jerk. Bowtech had a countdown and I do too, except mine actually is insane. Your posts never appeared to be in fun they were arguementative and rude to be nice. I have no problem with a difference of opinion on my rigs they ain't for everyone but there are plenty of threads to go argue on this was just to be a spoof on bowtech but actually deliver some crazy numbers wait till next Saturday. 


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## hillwilly (May 20, 2011)

Pm sent for a t shirt


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Oh btw there ain't no one that wants to let the numbers outta the bag more than I do. I just wanna have the pics and video of it actually doing its thing before I do. 


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

AppleOnMyHead said:


> *Sorry, I have made a mistake. Please continue with the specs of the X roid.*


If that's real you are more than welcome to goof off with us while we wait on the bow. 


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## Fortyneck (Oct 8, 2010)

Whats with the stalker?

Put down the Haterade...


----------



## AppleOnMyHead (Nov 22, 2009)

whack&stack said:


> Man the bow exists flat out I have put up the pics and put up all the stuff that is being done along the way minus the preliminary specs. Thus actually helpful for folks hunting big stuff in Africa if they ain't afraid to give it the steroid jerk. Bowtech had a countdown and I do too, except mine actually is insane. Your posts never appeared to be in fun they were arguementative and rude to be nice. I have no problem with a difference of opinion on my rigs they ain't for everyone but there are plenty of threads to go argue on this was just to be a spoof on bowtech but actually deliver some crazy numbers wait till next Saturday.
> 
> 
> Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals





whack&stack said:


> If that's real you are more than welcome to goof off with us while we wait on the bow.
> 
> 
> Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


All I was doing was goofing off....it was never personal for me....just grow a little skin and know some are not going to be giving hugs and kisses when the promise of specs are given and nothing promised is posted.


----------



## lovetohunt93 (Aug 3, 2010)

AppleOnMyHead said:


> So the claim of a super bow that has crazy numbers with no back up was posted for what reason? Maybe to liven up a conversation / post?
> 
> If Warp Speed (HUnlee) was behind this then they (AT Management) would have moved a thread about nothing 30 pages ago.
> 
> ...


Man now this thread is really getting, hmmmm whats the word..... INSANE!


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Fortyneck said:


> Whats with the stalker?
> 
> Put down the Haterade...


Lol haters gonna hate


----------



## woodyw333 (Feb 9, 2010)

Yea and I hate you cause you can build some crazy frankin bow like that and I cant!!  Actually it more jealousy than hate.. I cant hate you, your too big to hate I want you on my side!! Lol Cant wait to see it and the specs on it! Hurry up next saturday!!!


----------



## lovetohunt93 (Aug 3, 2010)

whack&stack said:


> Lol haters gonna hate


He wont be hating when he sees what numbers that bow puts out!


----------



## palmatedbuck04 (Nov 26, 2006)

nontypical169 said:


> im 20 mins from asheville and about 3 hrs from concorde thats were the x-roid came from.


Damn wish you were closer I would have swung by.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

After a little cleaning this thread is back up.

enjoy.


----------



## ozzz (Jul 30, 2010)

rodney482 said:


> After a little cleaning this thread is back up.
> 
> enjoy.




Props.

but isnt the op banned?


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

ozzz said:


> Props.
> 
> but isnt the op banned?


No he is not!


----------



## blinginpse (Jun 21, 2011)

dang whats come of this thread ive been out for a few days things must have gotten ruff hu rodney. What was the deal if i may ask


----------



## hillwilly (May 20, 2011)

had to slap my self for the awake check...... yup it's back:mg:


----------



## iwantone2.4 (Sep 12, 2010)

Wow the rumers are true!! its back.


----------



## Fortyneck (Oct 8, 2010)

Where's twence?


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Twense might be gone... 

I am back


----------



## tooktakdrvr (Feb 8, 2011)

Great x-roid thread on archery *****!!!!!

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk


----------



## Huntin Hard (Aug 8, 2011)

Glad its back on here. Now only if everyone is back?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fortyneck (Oct 8, 2010)

DocMort said:


> Twense might be gone...
> 
> I am back


Welcome back, is there gonna be a relay of info to this thread from the other one?


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

No there will not be


----------



## tooktakdrvr (Feb 8, 2011)

DocMort said:


> No there will not be


This forum will be missing out, thats for sure.

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk


----------



## Huntin Hard (Aug 8, 2011)

tooktakdrvr said:


> This forum will be missing out, thats for sure.
> 
> Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk


Yeah your right about that


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

Im glad its back,probably one of the best threads i have seen in awhile.Sweet...Cant wait to the the X-Roid!


----------



## snoman4 (Jul 1, 2011)

Glad this thread is back it has been a really cool build up to one of the baddest hunting bows to ever be unveiled.


----------



## Fortyneck (Oct 8, 2010)

DocMort said:


> No there will not be


Uhhh so what do we do here? I vote we talk about favorite foods.

It's like this thread just came to after being blackout drunk, it's in a strange place and can't remember what happened the night before, there is a large gap in it's memory

and now it has amnesia due to the beating it took.


----------



## tooktakdrvr (Feb 8, 2011)

Fortyneck said:


> Uhhh so what do we do here? I vote we talk about favorite foods.
> 
> It's like this thread just came to after being blackout drunk, it's in a strange place and can't remember what happened the night before, there is a large gap in it's memory
> 
> and now it has amnesia due to the beating it took.


I like baseball lol

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fortyneck (Oct 8, 2010)

tooktakdrvr said:


> I like baseball lol
> 
> Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk


How 'bout those GIANTS!!!


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

Wow is he unbanned?


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

It's true I am allowed to post. 


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

The x-roid saw its shadow though no unveil yet. 


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## snoman4 (Jul 1, 2011)

whack&stack said:


> The x-roid saw its shadow though no unveil yet.
> 
> 
> Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


Punxsutawney Roid?....lol

Welcome back Whack glad to see the thread back cant wait to see the unveil in a couple of days.


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

I don't believe it. I thought I was dreaming last night when I was talking to a fellow named twense who was telling me about the roid on a different site. Are you here to stay?


----------



## Fortyneck (Oct 8, 2010)

whack&stack said:


> It's true I am allowed to post.
> 
> 
> Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


There he is!

:set1_applaud:


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

AHHH freedom again


----------



## justanotherbuck (Aug 5, 2007)

when will this bad boy be unveiled im very in excited to see the monster of a hunting tool.


----------



## navyman20 (Oct 27, 2009)

Oo neat the gangs all here lol


----------



## AddictedArchery (Feb 9, 2012)

What is an Xroid


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

navyman20 said:


> Oo neat the gangs all here lol


For the most part...


----------



## IsHeBreathing? (Feb 11, 2011)

AddictedArchery said:


> What is an Xroid


A Breathn/Whack PSE that will breath fire and shoot re-bar at the speed of light.


----------



## JPW77 (Jan 26, 2004)

IsHeBreathing? said:


> A Breathn/Whack PSE that will breath fire and shoot re-bar at the speed of light.


Sounds about right...


----------



## silverado08 (Jul 14, 2007)

Whack you are going to have to send me a preview . I'll be @ The Harrisburg show on Saturday and don't have 1 of them hi fluttin phones.


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

I can't believe you are here after last night! Lol.....Welcome back


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

BP1992 said:


> I can't believe you are here after last night! Lol.....Welcome back


U an me both lol 


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Aight quick update since I am driving. The roid is on a slight hold while we get different limbs. Decided after they were dipped (good timing huh) to use a different series limb that would achieve the dw easier while putting the limb under less stress and keeping me safer ( some won't care I am sure lol) but you don't want 100+ lbs going wrong 20' in the air. Have not heard when the new limbs will be in yet. 


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

I won't be on updating everyday as that's all we are waiting on. Everything else is ready


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

BP1992 said:


> I can't believe you are here after last night! Lol.....Welcome back


I want to give this thread a chance to make it.. past is the past.

clean slate all the way around.

There are some here that I think are trying their best to get the thread removed and that is not
what we want to do.


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

I want it here so breathn can get the credit he is due for this build. I also want everyone to see what Onestringer can do with their products. So if someone's intent is to get this pulled please consider its not me your hurting it's a couple people who have put a lot of work into this bow


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## TennJeep1618 (Dec 31, 2009)

whack&stack said:


> I want it here so breathn can get the credit he is due for this build. I also want everyone to see what Onestringer can do with their products. So if someone's intent is to get this pulled please consider its not me your hurting it's a couple people who have put a lot of work into this bow
> 
> 
> Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


Good man.


----------



## blazeproc (Feb 22, 2010)

whack&stack said:


> I want it here so breathn can get the credit he is due for this build. I also want everyone to see what Onestringer can do with their products. So if someone's intent is to get this pulled please consider its not me your hurting it's a couple people who have put a lot of work into this bow
> 
> 
> Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


:beer:


----------



## evobowhunter (Dec 14, 2011)

LOL major double take when i saw the thread again!


----------



## Huntin Hard (Aug 8, 2011)

evobowhunter said:


> LOL major double take when i saw the thread again!


Same here lol. I couldn't believe it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huntn_junkie (Sep 10, 2010)

Subscribed-


----------



## soless (Nov 7, 2011)

whack&stack said:


> Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


I'm still catching up on this thread but this just took my breath away. It's been almost 12 years since I had me some Yuengling's. Not by choice either.


----------



## AppleOnMyHead (Nov 22, 2009)

whack&stack said:


> Aight quick update since I am driving. The roid is on a slight hold while we get different limbs. Decided after they were dipped (good timing huh) to use a different series limb that would achieve the dw easier while putting the limb under less stress and keeping me safer ( some won't care I am sure lol) but you don't want 100+ lbs going wrong 20' in the air. Have not heard when the new limbs will be in yet.
> 
> 
> Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


Good move...many many moon's ago saw a man in a bow shop with a huge bandage on his right eye. The Browning Bow had blown up on him at full draw. it was to old Browning with the old wood limbs....Browning said he could have a new bow.......he said now way.......I want composite limbs.


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Yeah I don't need that. 


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

got the custom made stab all done now but i dont have pics on the comp will try to load from my phone tomorrow


----------



## kingz28 (Nov 5, 2011)

i'm thinking a good ad for the X-Roid would be bigfoot running through the woods with it, seems like both are very elusive.


just kidding guys, don't send the smoke signals and call up the tribe, lol, hope your wait isn't too long and can't wait to see it and the specs.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

soless said:


> I'm still catching up on this thread but this just took my breath away. It's been almost 12 years since I had me some Yuengling's. Not by choice either.


you poor SOB. I have a fridge full, so good.


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

kingz28 said:


> i'm thinking a good ad for the X-Roid would be bigfoot running through the woods with it, seems like both are very elusive.
> 
> 
> just kidding guys, don't send the smoke signals and call up the tribe, lol, hope your wait isn't too long and can't wait to see it and the specs.


it'll be done soon enough


----------



## iwantone2.4 (Sep 12, 2010)

:eyebrows: Good morning people.


----------



## GhostBuck_007 (May 21, 2010)

Glad to see this thread put back up here :thumbs_up


----------



## Hoytkiller20 (Aug 11, 2011)

Can't wait to see this! Are the arrows actual re-bar just hollowed out?


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Hoytkiller20 said:


> Can't wait to see this! Are the arrows actual re-bar just hollowed out?


Close 2419's


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## tooktakdrvr (Feb 8, 2011)

Getting closer. Using that would be like shooting ducks with a 50 cal, VAPORIZED!!!


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

i dont get on and check threads very often..but wanted to chime in since this one is back up now...(by the way,thanks Rodney) and let everyone know the deal with it..I decided on a different series of limbs to get what I wanted and also what whack wanted much easier than I was doing..end results will make an incredible bow that much better..bow is dipped ,strings are built,parts are ready..just waiting on limbs to show and will be finished to let Whack preview it to you guys..


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

thanks for lookin out for me john


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Breathn said:


> i dont get on and check threads very often..but wanted to chime in since this one is back up now...(by the way,thanks Rodney) and let everyone know the deal with it..I decided on a different series of limbs to get what I wanted and also what whack wanted much easier than I was doing..end results will make an incredible bow that much better..bow is dipped ,strings are built,parts are ready..just waiting on limbs to show and will be finished to let Whack preview it to you guys..


Whats the highest LBs bow you have ever built?

I have heard of 120 LB bows..but have never seen one.


----------



## Rod Savini (Nov 23, 2011)

Was the xroid unveiled yet and are there pics?


----------



## Buster of Xs (Nov 28, 2008)

soless said:


> I'm still catching up on this thread but this just took my breath away. It's been almost 12 years since I had me some Yuengling's. Not by choice either.


The Yuengling family bought a closed brewery in Cali and started brewing a couple years ago. Search and you may find some.


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Rod Savini said:


> Was the xroid unveiled yet and are there pics?


Nope still waiting on limbs


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

rodney482 said:


> Whats the highest LBs bow you have ever built?
> 
> I have heard of 120 LB bows..but have never seen one.


I can't answer 100% for sure for breathn but I believe this one is the highest 


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## Bucks N Boars (Jan 18, 2010)

How's she coming?


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Bucks N Boars said:


> How's she coming?



just waiting on limbs. should be ready to be picked up the 25th


----------



## fletched (May 10, 2006)

rodney482 said:


> Whats the highest LBs bow you have ever built?
> 
> I have heard of 120 LB bows..but have never seen one.


I had one. It was a high country ultra extreme with limbs as thick as a 2x4. That bow would really shake the target when the arrow hit. It shot well and was amazing quiet. 

The most I ever pulled back was a martin onza at 126 pounds. I am a lefty but had to pull it back right handed because of the riser design. I never had a chance to pull anything with higher poundage. I built a franken bow once with a hoyt deviator riser with single cam limbs and oregon black knight cams. It peaked at 96 pounds and was a beast. I was shooting a 2413 at 334 fps. It shoot very well and was shock free and quiet. Those black knight cams are very aggressive anyways but I liked them.


----------



## tnarb (Aug 26, 2006)

Obviously someone went to the Bowtech marketing school. I have never see this much anticipation over a bow...........except for the General....no wait except for the Airborne......no wait except for the destroyer....no, no no I mean the Insanity.......


----------



## Bowhunter 22 (Jan 7, 2007)

tnarb said:


> Obviously someone went to the Bowtech marketing school. I have never see this much anticipation over a bow...........except for the General....no wait except for the Airborne......no wait except for the destroyer....no, no no I mean the Insanity.......


You forgot the Invasion.... haha


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

You even get a t-shirt. IF you want to pay for it. Lol

Believe me, whack wanted this done weeks ago but things sometimes just dont go as planned. I will say, this bow will be something like you've never seen before. Bunker buster comes to mind.


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Like I said earlier I didn't want to extend it but didnt want to have a problem 20' in the air. I do have a minor in marketing lol


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## lovetohunt93 (Aug 3, 2010)

tnarb said:


> Obviously someone went to the Bowtech marketing school. I have never see this much anticipation over a bow...........except for the General....no wait except for the Airborne......no wait except for the destroyer....no, no no I mean the Insanity.......


LOL, only differance is the X-Roid is not going to dissapoint everyone!


----------



## iwantone2.4 (Sep 12, 2010)

lovetohunt93 said:


> lol, only differance is the x-roid is not going to dissapoint everyone!


x2!!


----------



## bambikiller (Feb 27, 2004)

so whens the big day


----------



## axeforce6 (Sep 15, 2010)

lovetohunt93 said:


> LOL, only differance is the X-Roid is not going to dissapoint everyone!


Hahahahah!!!!


----------



## Rod Savini (Nov 23, 2011)

Big day should be the 25th right? Cannot wait for it and can only wonder what the speeds are going to be???


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Rod Savini said:


> Big day should be the 25th right? Cannot wait for it and can only wonder what the speeds are going to be???


Yes I will get the bow on the 25th


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

whack&stack said:


> Yes I will get the bow on the 25th
> 
> 
> Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


Guess I have nine days to wait then see you then

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

shaffer88 said:


> Guess I have nine days to wait then see you then
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


I'll be there too. Hope Breathn is ready for the gang.


----------



## houndhamrick (Sep 30, 2010)

I think Kevin built a 140# draw bow


----------



## houndhamrick (Sep 30, 2010)

I stand corrected .. Kevin built a 195# draw bow... Think he still holds the speed and flight world record still


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

houndhamrick said:


> I stand corrected .. Kevin built a 195# draw bow... Think he still holds the speed and flight world record still


Yes and he has built a 225 too


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Still on pace!!


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## IsHeBreathing? (Feb 11, 2011)

I even got my clean pieces of sheepskin leather ready to put between my feet and the riser to shoot it!


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

Got a sneak peak pic of the bow and some top secret specs from a highly trained archery product spy and I have to say, it's a bad looking son of a PSE.


----------



## LvToHunt (May 10, 2011)

All this waiting is killing me! Almost like a bait n switch. 1st it's coming, then it's gone,then it's back, then it's maybe, now it's the 25th. This has been on big TEASE!


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

LvToHunt said:


> All this waiting is killing me! Almost like a bait n switch. 1st it's coming, then it's gone,then it's back, then it's maybe, now it's the 25th. This has been on big TEASE!


dude it is coming dont worry going to get it saturday.


----------



## srsbznz (Sep 7, 2010)

Thank god for the babes doing the countdown! Even the that nipped err I mean slipped by for a few minutes


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

I havent seen this thread in a while and have been trying to see the pics. This is just like bowtech. lol


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

this is nothing like a bowtech lol....and bow is complete awaiting pick up on saturday...


----------



## GhostBuck_007 (May 21, 2010)

Can't wait to see what you've created John, it's gonna be badazz


----------



## mike.casey (Jan 10, 2012)

What kind of arrows are you going to be shooting out of this? Rebar?


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

GoosebyFLuFLu said:


> I havent seen this thread in a while and have been trying to see the pics. This is just like bowtech. lol


This is nothing like bowtech. Mine is actually impressive numbers


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

mike.casey said:


> What kind of arrows are you going to be shooting out of this? Rebar?


Solid steel ordered from mcmaster Carr this morning


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## GhostBuck_007 (May 21, 2010)

mike.casey said:


> What kind of arrows are you going to be shooting out of this? Rebar?


You must have not seen the wraps Whack's putting on them lol


----------



## wolbear (Oct 28, 2005)

Good luck and wish you great fortune with this! Sounds impressive, hopefully not over impressive to the point that someone gets hurt. One little slip on the calculations and you'll be explaining that to your new little boy for years to come. JMHO!!


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

wolbear said:


> Good luck and wish you great fortune with this! Sounds impressive, hopefully not over impressive to the point that someone gets hurt. One little slip on the calculations and you'll be explaining that to your new little boy for years to come. JMHO!!


Sounds like its not your kind of rig. Thanks for the well wishes though


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## TimmyZ7 (Aug 11, 2010)

My bow is going to John in a little over a week! Thanks for referring him whack, it will be and honor to follow the Xroid! Man, this thing is going to be as fun to watch as a Glock 18 in full auto! For me that's a good time!


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

TimmyZ7 said:


> My bow is going to John in a little over a week! Thanks for referring him whack, it will be and honor to follow the Xroid! Man, this thing is going to be as fun to watch as a Glock 18 in full auto! For me that's a good time!


Not a problem he does fantastic work. It will be fun to watch there will be a full x-roid unveil video on YouTube.


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## Trebono (Apr 17, 2008)

I'll send you some of these arrows if you'd like! 







Can't wait to see this thing in action!


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

Oh to see the things I have seen :wink:


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

So how long is the ride for you? Are going to post the Youtube vid while you are there?



whack&stack said:


> dude it is coming dont worry going to get it saturday.


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

ShootingABN! said:


> So how long is the ride for you? Are going to post the Youtube vid while you are there?


Lil over 5 and a half hours
No will wait till I get home bc I will have to format and edit it. 

Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## trinibob (Mar 10, 2004)

Can't wait to see the video!


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

It'll be on YouTube 


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## TimmyZ7 (Aug 11, 2010)

Hey brother, I just seen that arrow in hand thread, I hope you are shooting some Heavy metal and please be safe!!!


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

TimmyZ7 said:


> Hey brother, I just seen that arrow in hand thread, I hope you are shooting some Heavy metal and please be safe!!!


No problems no carbon. Shooting over 6gpp. 650-680 grain 2419s


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

For those that ordered team whack em & stack em gear it was shipped priority mail to you you should have it on Monday 


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## hunter .b (Oct 18, 2010)

hope he builds a new limbpocket,ive seen the factory one break at 82#after about 300 shots.


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

hunter .b said:


> hope he builds a new limbpocket,ive seen the factory one break at 82#after about 300 shots.


I had a brand new tire blow out doing 70 less than 250 miles on it. In other words sh$t happens. Thanks for your positive support. 


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## ka30270 (May 20, 2009)

hunter .b said:


> hope he builds a new limbpocket,ive seen the factory one break at 82#after about 300 shots.


Mmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

I can assure the limb pockets are fine..I dont only work on bows..I have been a cnc machinist for 15yrs nows..


----------



## COATED (Jun 3, 2009)

Breathn said:


> I can assure the limb pockets are fine..I dont only work on bows..I have been a cnc machinist for 15yrs nows..


Nice work John.....can't believe I'm just now stumbling up on this thread........

Whack & Stack...your one lucky guy....I still got my Frankenbow John built me last year.....have gotten it up to 88.7lbs and it'll shoot a 628 grain FMJ DG damn close to 300fps.....


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Breathn said:


> I can assure the limb pockets are fine..I dont only work on bows..I have been a cnc machinist for 15yrs nows..


And there's the reason I was never worried. Because John said it would work. His word is good enough for me.


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

COATED said:


> Nice work John.....can't believe I'm just now stumbling up on this thread........
> 
> Whack & Stack...your one lucky guy....I still got my Frankenbow John built me last year.....have gotten it up to 88.7lbs and it'll shoot a 628 grain FMJ DG damn close to 300fps.....


Yup I know. I will have this one forever. I never get rid of bows. We need to start a breathn frankenbow club lol. Oh when you watch the video make sure ur sitting down when you see the chrono. 


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## evobowhunter (Dec 14, 2011)

soooo ... 25th still the day ???


----------



## axeforce6 (Sep 15, 2010)

Can I take a guess???? Lol. I think I have a good idea. I've been racking my brain on this one.


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

evobowhunter said:


> soooo ... 25th still the day ???


Yup


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

axeforce6 said:


> Can I take a guess???? Lol. I think I have a good idea. I've been racking my brain on this one.


Go head but what are u guessing at?


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## TimmyZ7 (Aug 11, 2010)

Where can I get some Team Whack&Stack gear? I am down for some support! I am excited too man this is like waiting on a new bow to come out and it's not even for sale!!!


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

TimmyZ7 said:


> Where can I get some Team Whack&Stack gear? I am down for some support! I am excited too man this is like waiting on a new bow to come out and it's not even for sale!!!


Pm me


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## blazeproc (Feb 22, 2010)

hunter .b said:


> hope he builds a new limbpocket,ive seen the factory one break at 82#after about 300 shots.


You question the Master......"No soup for you"......Sorry an old Seinfeld episode came to mind. If John says good then it will be good.

sent from Tree Ninja MobilityDevice


----------



## alligood729 (Mar 25, 2007)

blazeproc said:


> You question the Master......"No soup for you"......Sorry an old Seinfeld episode came to mind. If John says good then it will be good.
> 
> sent from Tree Ninja MobilityDevice


"No soup for you".....lololol Love that episode....I'm watching re-runs right now....
Been watching this thread, can't wait for the unveiling!


----------



## TimmyZ7 (Aug 11, 2010)

Pm sent


----------



## choovhntr (Feb 16, 2012)

rodney482 said:


> Whats the highest LBs bow you have ever built?
> 
> I have heard of 120 LB bows..but have never seen one.


My cousin had a horizon that I pulled back once. Dont know the exact poundage but think it was between 110 and 120.


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

Only a few more hours and the Beast will be released.


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

:cheers:


----------



## evobowhunter (Dec 14, 2011)

:jeez: ... Cant wait


----------



## axeforce6 (Sep 15, 2010)

Will you be using the limbs off of the new Foxfire crossbow??? I maybe a set of uf cams. On the dream season uf riser? Something like that?


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

axeforce6 said:


> Will you be using the limbs off of the new Foxfire crossbow??? I maybe a set of uf cams. On the dream season uf riser? Something like that?


Uh I would refer to page 1 of this thread and start guessing again lol


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

are you going to try and post the video tomorrow? dying to see what this beast does


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

sawtoothscream said:


> are you going to try and post the video tomorrow? dying to see what this beast does


yes going to try and get the video posted before we leave breathns it will be on youtube. should be able to find it by searching youtube or google with the term x-roid unveil


----------



## TimmyZ7 (Aug 11, 2010)

Unleash the beast!


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

whack&stack said:


> yes going to try and get the video posted before we leave breathns it will be on youtube. should be able to find it by searching youtube or google with the term x-roid unveil


awsome


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

Today is *THE* day........FINALLY! Lol!!!


----------



## catfishmafia76 (Aug 23, 2009)

Whack&stack we miss you in the bowhunting section.  Please come home, the kids need you.


----------



## bowhunter727 (Apr 16, 2010)

Ok i gotta see this thing


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

5 more hours. Hope breathn remembers we're coming. Lol


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

pbuck said:


> 5 more hours. Hope breathn remembers we're coming. Lol


He should feel the ground shakin on the approach


----------



## tnarb (Aug 26, 2006)

Anytime now right?

Bowtech could learn a thing or two about marketing from this thread?


----------



## Shooter78 (Jul 22, 2009)

Im pumped....lol


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

Im here to se the Beast unleashed!!


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

1pm is when we will be at breathn's. Once whack quits jumping up an down he can shoot the bow.


----------



## evobowhunter (Dec 14, 2011)

GrizzlyMan1980 said:


> Im here to se the Beast unleashed!!


You Too???


----------



## meatmissile (Oct 26, 2009)

Man I need to drive up and watch first handed.Can this be a public unvealing or by invite only?. Been peaking in these threads for past few weeks and very interested in seeing these numbers by the X-Roid !!


----------



## ka30270 (May 20, 2009)

Can't wait to see it either


----------



## VABowKill (Nov 17, 2010)

im in :user:


----------



## MOC (Jul 4, 2003)

It better not break, or a mob of pitchfork toting farmers is headed your way.


----------



## TimmyZ7 (Aug 11, 2010)

This is the most excitement I have seen over the unveiling of a bow, even more then the 2012's, and this one isn't even for sale on the shelf boys! It's likely be the .50cal of Bows and can probably get two pass-throughs through side by side deer, LOL!! Rebar and a 4 blade Muzzy flying in the whitetail woods will make for one heck of a thump and a whole lot of blood! Let it rain!!


----------



## evobowhunter (Dec 14, 2011)

TimmyZ7 said:


> This is the most excitement I have seen over the unveiling of a bow, even more then the 2012's, and this one isn't even for sale on the shelf boys! It's likely be the .50cal of Bows and can probably get two pass-throughs through side by side deer, LOL!! Rebar and a 4 blade Muzzy flying in the whitetail woods will make for one heck of a thump and a whole lot of blood! Let it rain!!


Only 2 deer ???


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

MOC said:


> It better not break, or a mob of pitchfork toting farmers is headed your way.


This looks like a Lot of the Swamp Donkeys we have to avoid at the Local bar after they get a Buzz on,lol


----------



## axeforce6 (Sep 15, 2010)

whack&stack said:


> Uh I would refer to page 1 of this thread and start guessing again lol
> 
> 
> Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


I feel dumb. Lol
:awkward:


----------



## nontypical169 (Dec 22, 2009)

10 mins till were at the masters shop. That is if the prez doesn't take us on the wrong rode for the hundreth time.


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

Breathn and whack doing some pre flight tuning.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Can't wait!!

Jake


----------



## nontypical169 (Dec 22, 2009)

Guys this thing is bad bad bad


----------



## axeforce6 (Sep 15, 2010)

nontypical169 said:


> Guys this thing is bad bad bad


Come on buddy. Details man!


----------



## Hoytkiller20 (Aug 11, 2011)

Thank God!! can't wait to see this monnster


----------



## IMADMAN (Jan 24, 2005)

pbuck said:


> Breathn and whack doing some pre flight tuning.


Geez!!! Is that a nuclear ice he's shooting?LOL!!! That thing looks like a toy in his hands!!!


----------



## srsbznz (Sep 7, 2010)

HOLY HELL! That bow was well worth the wait! When you guys posting pics up over here so the rest of the archery world can see it?


----------



## iwantone2.4 (Sep 12, 2010)

srsbznz said:


> HOLY HELL! That bow was well worth the wait! When you guys posting pics up over here so the rest of the archery world can see it?


It was worth the wait, that thing is Sick looking!!


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

iwantone2.4 said:


> It was worth the wait, that thing is Sick looking!!


did you see other pics? cant see the finish or anything on that one posted on here.


----------



## srsbznz (Sep 7, 2010)

google x-roid build


----------



## SilentElk (Oct 6, 2004)

Just saw the Specs. I would post them here but its not mine to unveil...

Well, at least if you have deer come in and a microwave is in the way you just shoot through it


----------



## srsbznz (Sep 7, 2010)

Yea didn't see ya had removed it just saw the ***** and immediately started laughing 

It is smoking that redwood sized arrow though!


----------



## SilentElk (Oct 6, 2004)

srsbznz said:


> lol you know you can't post that site here, emotions get high and certain body parts get a bit sandy and chaffed
> 
> 
> It is smoking that redwood sized arrow though!


I deleted the link. the world can wait lol


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

SilentElk said:


> Just saw the Specs. I would post them here but its not mine to unveil...
> 
> Well, at least if you have deer come in and a microwave is in the way you just shoot through it


or a building


----------



## ozzz (Jul 30, 2010)

Ill do it.


PSE HF6 riser cam 2008 model
PSE 899 series from a 2010 Omen
ATA 33" 6" brace 
Draw Weight 102
IBO (close) arrow weight 504 grains at 365 fps
My hunting arrow 646 grains 331fps
So here is what that means. 
159KE and .96 MO


----------



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)

ozzz said:


> Ill do it.
> 
> 
> PSE HF6 riser cam 2008 model
> ...





HOLY HELL BATMAN, that'll blow thru an elephant!!!


----------



## SilentElk (Oct 6, 2004)

Curious what the draw length is. I know he has a lonnnnnngggg draw length and I get the feeling he isnt using all of it.


----------



## Huntin Hard (Aug 8, 2011)

SilentElk said:


> Curious what the draw length is. I know he has a lonnnnnngggg draw length and I get the feeling he isnt using all of it.


Pretty sure it's 31" 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## evobowhunter (Dec 14, 2011)

This bow should be put in mass production for elephant hunting superhumans ... Just saw the numbers and i think i need to go change my pants :mg:


----------



## henro (Oct 9, 2007)

ozzz said:


> Ill do it.
> 
> 
> PSE HF6 riser cam 2008 model
> ...


Redonkulous!


----------



## Bow Me (Sep 30, 2010)

ozzz said:


> Ill do it.
> 
> 
> PSE HF6 riser cam 2008 model
> ...


He could hunt with blunt tips. lol


----------



## meatmissile (Oct 26, 2009)

WOW FREAKIN WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thats pretty damn impressive #s for sure.


----------



## FUDS (Sep 12, 2010)

You don't have a very big arrow selection, do you?


----------



## nate121080 (Sep 3, 2006)

Design you a 8" cut broadhead now and just cut em in half. No more tracking lol


----------



## ChaseK (Aug 12, 2009)

FUDS said:


> You don't have a very big arrow selection, do you?


Re-bar


----------



## bambikiller (Feb 27, 2004)

that is crazy numbers right there? outa curiousity what bh are you going to use?


----------



## Huntin Hard (Aug 8, 2011)

bambikiller said:


> that is crazy numbers right there? outa curiousity what bh are you going to use?


He said it earlier I'm pretty sure atleast with the 140 grain 4 blade muzzy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

Went to Youtube and didn't see anything Just the led in....


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

I expected more, what a letdown.


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

ShootingABN! said:


> Went to Youtube and didn't see anything Just the led in....


The full video will be released sometime tomorrow. Still have a 5.5 hour drive to get home and need time to do the final edit. 


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## srsbznz (Sep 7, 2010)

ILLbucknut said:


> I expected more, what a letdown.


umad? or just jealous? seems both. o well sure whack appreciates your hatin'


----------



## bambikiller (Feb 27, 2004)

cant wait for the video


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

A couple pics.


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

Missed a pic


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

srsbznz said:


> umad? or just jealous? seems both. o well sure whack appreciates your hatin'


I was being sarcastic...... jealous?...... thats funny.

Hey Whack, I'm sure you'll knock any N.American game off eats feet, but good luck finding that arrow when its sunk 3' in the ground behind it. lol


----------



## kingz28 (Nov 5, 2011)

well bow is finally here, now waiting on a real bigfoot sighting so you can get him for the ad, lol, jk.

great bow man, i hope you enjoy it and "whack" them off their feet with it.


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

Whack drew this thing even easier than I thought he would..was fun watching his face when he shot it and seen how smooth at shot an quiet it was...


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

I have to say John (breathn) is a great guy and a wizard when it comes to bows. Thanks for putting up with us.


----------



## bowcrete (Dec 29, 2008)

ILLbucknut said:


> I expected more, what a letdown.


i hope your kidding put a gobbler gulletine on it and start whackin


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

ILLbucknut said:


> I was being sarcastic...... jealous?...... thats funny.
> 
> Hey Whack, I'm sure you'll knock any N.American game off eats feet, but good luck finding that arrow when its sunk 3' in the ground behind it. lol


i am going to bring a metal detector


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Breathn said:


> Whack drew this thing even easier than I thought he would..was fun watching his face when he shot it and seen how smooth at shot an quiet it was...


thanks for doing this build John. I can wait to shoot this thing tomorrow and get a better feel for the bow. It has exceeded my expectations in feel and performance. Your are the PSE Guru.


----------



## Erik23601 (Oct 12, 2007)

PSE HF6 riser cam 2008 model
PSE 899 series from a 2010 Omen
ATA 33" 6" brace 
Draw Weight 102
IBO (close) arrow weight 504 grains at 365 fps
My hunting arrow 646 grains 331fps
So here is what that means. 
159KE and .96 MO 

He also had a pic of the digital chrono reading. 
Sick numbers man. i am glad you are excited about your bow. I think it rocks.
My uncle is a big 'ole boy like you. I gotta talk him into building one of those!!!


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

Cool everyone can't wait on the video....


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

pbuck said:


> A couple pics.


Like a Kid in the Candy Store,Lol.Nice Rig,Love the Wraps,Where can i get a Shirt like yours?


----------



## bambikiller (Feb 27, 2004)

video today boss????


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Video is available at YouTube. I am not sure I am even allowed to say that but I am sure they will let me know if that response was unacceptable. 


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## bambikiller (Feb 27, 2004)

i searched for x-roid build and x-roid bow didnt find it


whack&stack said:


> Video is available at YouTube. I am not sure I am even allowed to say that but I am sure they will let me know if that response was unacceptable.
> 
> 
> Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

To those that mention another archery site on this thread. PLEASE STOP. The removal of this thread hurts good people like breathn, Onestringer, and Hanover hydrographics. I would like for their work to be recognized. I will get more pics of their work up shortly. 


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Look on the channel Thewhacknstack or x-roid unveil


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## bambikiller (Feb 27, 2004)

man you draw that 102lbs like childs play


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Chrono reading 504 grain arrow

Pics of dip reaper black by Hanover hydrographics.










Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

bambikiller said:


> man you draw that 102lbs like childs play


It is very smooth. Love it


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## MELLY-MEL (Dec 22, 2008)

awesome build. that thing is crazzzzyyyyyyy. Man the whitetails are shaking at the mere thought of this oct.


----------



## soless (Nov 7, 2011)

That is one bad bow! I imagine anything you shoot be turned outside in! No need for skinning haha!


----------



## Good Moses (Oct 17, 2008)

Wow, awesome bow/build you got there. 

I'm looking forward to seeing some deer carnage this fall.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

looks like a youth bow in his hands lol. man that things cool.


----------



## mike.casey (Jan 10, 2012)

What kind of arrows are you shooting out that thing?


----------



## TimmyZ7 (Aug 11, 2010)

2012 bow of the year. You could shoot Rambo knives for broadheads!


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

mike.casey said:


> What kind of arrows are you shooting out that thing?


2419's


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## ArchersParadox (May 12, 2005)

....the straight on shot and hard quartering-to shots are now possible!!!

...remind me to run fast in the opposite direction if I ever see you in a dark alley!!!...lol...

GREAT BOW! Thanks....


----------



## glock-cop (Apr 7, 2010)

Bow looks SICK!!! But I can't find the video, can somebody post a link


----------



## axeforce6 (Sep 15, 2010)

Still can't find the video....


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Hang on I will post a video soon 


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## CorkyJ1986 (Jul 22, 2008)

so what went into the X-roid was a new a set of limbs and strings? On a 07-08 Pse X-force with HF cams?


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Here is shooting it a few minutes ago
http://m.youtube.com/index?client=mv-google&desktop_uri=/&gl=US&rdm=4pmneps68#/watch?v=0gMWAjldeNE


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

CorkyJ1986 said:


> so what went into the X-roid was a new a set of limbs and strings? On a 07-08 Pse X-force with HF cams?


Yep limbs off an omen 


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## snoman4 (Jul 1, 2011)

Holy heck whack that thing is crazy. Next time I need to blow through a wall with my harpoon to make quick entry for a warrant I am going to have you meet me with your bow. I'll have the harpoon and hawser rope waiting on you. 

Great looking bow cant wait to see what it does on the deer.


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

hit the youtube link and just some random stuff. what do we enter to find your vid in the search?


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks snoman I am looking forward to it too


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

I have a channel Thewhacknstack 


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

X-roid shoots is what it's called


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## archerdad (Oct 17, 2002)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0gMWAjldeNE&context=C3e4e0c7ADOEgsToPDskLDyEkVKLk0uxcOOXGi-tRS


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

Good Lord! I never caught the draw weight but the performance is insane!!! Whatever the draw weight is is looks like you could be comfortable pulling another 20 pounds. No struggle whatsoever. 365fps with a 504grain arrow. Thats nuts.


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Draw weight is 102. Yes its very efficient true ibo of 358. I can make this go to 120 with a different set of limbs


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## MonsterManiac7 (Apr 7, 2011)

Someday when I grow up I want to be able to pull 102 pounds!!! Thats crazy WHACK!


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

MonsterManiac7 said:


> Someday when I grow up I want to be able to pull 102 pounds!!! Thats crazy WHACK!


I'm not some 50 pound weakling and I couldn't even get the dang thing to move more than 6 or 8 inches. Lol


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

I thought my 86lb omen was bad arse! John is the man.


----------



## Rod Savini (Nov 23, 2011)

So what would the IBO be of this bow? 365 with a 504 grain arrow is crazy!


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Real IBO of 358


----------



## blinginpse (Jun 21, 2011)

archerdad said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0gmwajldene&context=c3e4e0c7adoegstopdskldyekvklk0uxcooxgi-trs


ladies and gents now presenting whack in the motion picture: X-roid & the flying stovepipes!!!!


----------



## ozzz (Jul 30, 2010)

"its quiet out side though, didnt make a sound"

Im not so sure about that one.


----------



## dairyboy4 (Jun 24, 2007)

PSE X-BEAST would have fit to, a little new with a little old...................what a bow!!!!!!!! Hats off to you Whack and Breathn for coming up with such an animal


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

ozzz said:


> "its quiet out side though, didnt make a sound"
> 
> Im not so sure about that one.


You think that bow is loud? All I heard was arrow smack the target


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

dairyboy4 said:


> PSE X-BEAST would have fit to, a little new with a little old...................what a bow!!!!!!!! Hats off to you Whack and Breathn for coming up with such an animal


Thank you


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## nontypical169 (Dec 22, 2009)

ozzz said:


> "its quiet out side though, didnt make a sound"
> 
> Im not so sure about that one.


Dude I was with him at johns and its as quiet as any bow ive ever shot its amazing remember hes shooting a 650 grain arrow.


----------



## ozzz (Jul 30, 2010)

whack&stack said:


> You think that bow is loud? All I heard was arrow smack the target
> 
> 
> Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals




I didnt get the impression it was quiet. Some comparison would be good to rule out environmental stuff though.


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Sure list up something you want to hear it shot against or watch the unveil video where it's being shot inside 


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## Wenty (Jan 6, 2012)

ozzz said:


> "its quiet out side though, didnt make a sound"
> 
> Im not so sure about that one.


All I could hear was 650 grains out of a 102lb DW SMOKING the target!! Wow!! 

I've been keeping up with the unveil...waiting...waiting...

When I saw the first pics...I thought, looks like a bow, all this waiting for nothing. NOW I UNDERSTAND!! LOL!

Nice job guys.


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks wenty I was hoping the numbers were worth the wait


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## catfishmafia76 (Aug 23, 2009)

Holy snot Whack what a feakin bow brother!!!! Congrats on owning one of the few truely baddest of the bad rigs. I am so jealous of the speed your getting with a heavy arrow. My 26"dl and 65lb dw are sad when compared, lol. I love reaper black and it looks great on the new PSE. Thanks for hanging in there and doing the unveiling for us here at AT.


----------



## LvToHunt (May 10, 2011)

Whack Did Breathn beef up the strings or are they same # of strands?


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Yes a lil they are 24 strand


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## LvToHunt (May 10, 2011)

Are you a little disappointed thet your Mo # didn't quite get to 1.0 ? LOL Seriously though those are some impressive #'s.


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

LvToHunt said:


> Are you a little disappointed thet your Mo # didn't quite get to 1.0 ? LOL Seriously though those are some impressive #'s.


If I stick an 800 grain arrow in it the mo hits 1.0 and that's what I asked Breathn to do build a Bow that would go fast enough to hit 1.0 with a 850 grain arrow. Breathn of course exceeded expectations as he dang near did with a 650 grain arrow. 750 and up and I hit 1.0


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## TheKingofKings (Sep 25, 2006)

Nice, I just caught up on the pics and video. I have seen 364.7fps out of a 70lb bow with a 351gr arrow before....couple of times actually.


----------



## Huntin Hard (Aug 8, 2011)

TheKingofKings said:


> Nice, I just caught up on the pics and video. I have seen 364.7fps out of a 70lb bow with a 351gr arrow before....couple of times actually.


What bow?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOC (Jul 4, 2003)

Huntin Hard said:


> What bow?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mine does 361 at 70 with a 350 grain arrow. Omen.


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

Sweet Bow. Glad to see it got finished.


----------



## Huntin Hard (Aug 8, 2011)

MOC said:


> Mine does 361 at 70 with a 350 grain arrow. Omen.


Nice nice. That's what I figured it was 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

TheKingofKings said:


> Nice, I just caught up on the pics and video. I have seen 364.7fps out of a 70lb bow with a 351gr arrow before....couple of times actually.


Nm


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## TheKingofKings (Sep 25, 2006)

I had 364.7 through my Monster with a 351gr easton flatline @ 29/70. 

The 364.8 that w&s posted was the fastest I have seen.


----------



## silverado08 (Jul 14, 2007)

Got to see it in person today . I would have drew it back but didn't have any foot stirrups!


----------



## buckman2591 (Feb 6, 2011)

Nice rig!!!


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

Whack very impressive congrats to you and your builders. . Amazing numbers. I have never chroned mine but I dont think my eight year old bow is getting quite those numbers. Lol. Again congrats

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

Whack was at the house today with the 'Roid and dag gone it if that thing isn't a beast. My targets are still trembling in fear. Man, those 670gr. 2419's at 330fps or so is like a train hitting something!! :mg:


----------



## KurtVL (Nov 22, 2005)

What page is pics on


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

On tapatalk it's page 88 not sure on regular comp sorry maybe just 1 or 2 back. You can see a lot more watching the video


Sent from my long range smoke signal device


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

You draw any blood yet with that beast yet?










Reppin my Whack T. Glad I got an XL. Shot at the club the other night and drew several compliments. Can't wait for the next order shortly.


----------



## twense (Feb 9, 2012)

I am wearing the hat at the auto shop right now


----------



## Strotherized (Dec 12, 2010)

Im considering this at 120 though.... Hmm 29" 120lb omen...


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Strotherized said:


> Im considering this at 120 though.... Hmm 29" 120lb omen...


Wow that would be a BEAST I wouldn't want omen cams at 120 on a short ATA bow


Sent from my long range smoke signal device


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

whack&stack said:


> Wow that would be a BEAST I wouldn't want omen cams at 120 on a short ATA bow
> 
> 
> Sent from my long range smoke signal device


You are not kidding a about that.86lb is plenty for me,90lb would not be that bad but 120 would be insane .


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

they dont make limbs heavy enough to make omen that high...85-88pds tops on those


----------



## Strotherized (Dec 12, 2010)

Actually the omen part was a smart comment lol! BUT another 100 plus pound build could be in the near future, just may be something other then pse... let's just say it will be whatever I can draw for a 5 shot sequence max, deflection will be zero issues so I'm told, no promises here, but this thread has intrigued me to build the ultimate 29" machine. -motivated-


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Strotherized said:


> Actually the omen part was a smart comment lol! BUT another 100 plus pound build could be in the near future, just may be something other then pse... let's just say it will be whatever I can draw for a 5 shot sequence max, deflection will be zero issues so I'm told, no promises here, but this thread has intrigued me to build the ultimate 29" machine. -motivated-


Nice. For giggles we can make this one go to 120


Sent from my long range smoke signal device


----------



## Strotherized (Dec 12, 2010)

whack&stack said:


> Nice. For giggles we can make this one go to 120
> 
> 
> Sent from my long range smoke signal device


I'm thinking that monster hump might get a bit too much at 120?(id go 120 if i could!?)Im shooting for the "Ferrari" in triple figure draw...shafts will be very interesting. No intention on competing, just like your way of thinking!


----------



## twense (Feb 9, 2012)

Strotherized said:


> I'm thinking that monster hump might get a bit too much at 120?(id go 120 if i could!?)Im shooting for the "Ferrari" in triple figure draw...shafts will be very interesting. No intention on competing, just like your way of thinking!


The Hf cams don't have a monster hump IMHO we are only doing it for the chrono reading lol I will hunt with it at the current weight. Please compete lol it's good for all use heavy draw guys


Sent from my long range smoke signal device


----------



## badbow148 (Dec 5, 2006)

I seen your X-Roid bow video and been doing some reading that is cool. I got my nick name Badbow yrs. ago. About 5 yrs ago I quit shooting my Pearson Spoiler Plus. It has been set on 100lbs and maxs out at 113lbs. with a 301/2" draw. But the new PSE cams would make it fill like more to me with speed cams to what the older cams are like. Go out and have a blast and not worry about what people say about not needing that kind of lbs. I did not. Good luck to you and yours. Badbow


----------



## ka30270 (May 20, 2009)

The thing is the way he draws it. Looks like he is drawing 60#, no sky drawing.... nothing. Hold bow out front and pull it straight back!!


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

He's an animal, Kent but he's been shooting 80+ lb. bows for several years. He had the bow at my house a couple weeks ago and my targets are beat to death. :mg:


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

TheKingofKings said:


> I had 364.7 through my Monster with a 351gr easton flatline @ 29/70.
> 
> The 364.8 that w&s posted was the fastest I have seen.


I was hunting last year at 373fps with a 409gr arrow out of my omen but wack & stack is on a whole different level of KE and MO.He is the king of KE by a long shot.He could hunt jeeps with that thing.


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

badbow148 said:


> I seen your X-Roid bow video and been doing some reading that is cool. I got my nick name Badbow yrs. ago. About 5 yrs ago I quit shooting my Pearson Spoiler Plus. It has been set on 100lbs and maxs out at 113lbs. with a 301/2" draw. But the new PSE cams would make it fill like more to me with speed cams to what the older cams are like. Go out and have a blast and not worry about what people say about not needing that kind of lbs. I did not. Good luck to you and yours. Badbow


Thanks I never really gave a crap what people thought about my draw weights lol I tell people I don't fit in your clothes not sure why you feel I got to fit into your bow. don't worry I will have a blast with it prolly too much fun


Sent from my long range smoke signal device


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

pbuck said:


> He's an animal, Kent but he's been shooting 80+ lb. bows for several years. He had the bow at my house a couple weeks ago and my targets are beat to death. :mg:


Lol naw just larger than average. I have been shooting at least 86lbs since I was 19 years old. I am 31 now. 


Sent from my long range smoke signal device


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

ive setup a lot of fast ,powerful bows in my time..and have had good numbers from many ..but this one surely tops the cake...and was dreamed up about 20ft up a tree..via text message is whats so cool about it..lol


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Breathn said:


> ive setup a lot of fast ,powerful bows in my time..and have had good numbers from many ..but this one surely tops the cake...and was dreamed up about 20ft up a tree..via text message is whats so cool about it..lol


Lol yeah cause while you were up your tree and I was up in mine we somehow decided the 105ke .78mo rig hanging there beside me wasn't enough to kill whitetails 


Sent from my long range smoke signal device


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

huntnfishnut said:


> You draw any blood yet with that beast yet?
> 
> 
> View attachment 1315169
> ...


yep new order should be ready to go out in a week


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Gonna test bh's outta the roid today


Sent from my long range smoke signal device


----------



## bambikiller (Feb 27, 2004)

what bh's are you shooting with this beast of a bow


whack&stack said:


> Gonna test bh's outta the roid today
> 
> 
> Sent from my long range smoke signal device


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Since the fmj's have a 75 grain insert I am gonna shoot 100 grain 4 blade muzzy the old style not mx4


Sent from my long range smoke signal device


----------



## bambikiller (Feb 27, 2004)

im curious to why you wouldnt want a larger cutting diameter with all that ke and momentum you are producing??? the muzzy is a 1 inch four blade correct? seems like a waste of ke to bury the arrow 24 inches in the ground... idk just how i look at it i guess


whack&stack said:


> Since the fmj's have a 75 grain insert I am gonna shoot 100 grain 4 blade muzzy the old style not mx4
> 
> 
> Sent from my long range smoke signal device


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

bambikiller said:


> im curious to why you wouldnt want a larger cutting diameter with all that ke and momentum you are producing??? the muzzy is a 1 inch four blade correct? seems like a waste of ke to bury the arrow 24 inches in the ground... idk just how i look at it i guess


Well if I hadn't went down to 1" 100 grain I would be hitting em with 1 1/8" 145 grain muzzy 4 blade. The reason I don't use a large cut mech head is cause I don't use throw away heads and that's exactly what they will become when I hit heavy bone with them. I don't consider it a waste to go through 2 shoulders find dirt and be able to resharpen and reuse. I call it resourceful lol


Sent from my long range smoke signal device


----------



## Fortyneck (Oct 8, 2010)

I just got up to "speed," so to speak.

Congratulations!

The X-Roid is awesome!:hail:


----------



## LvToHunt (May 10, 2011)

whack&stack said:


> Since the fmj's have a 75 grain insert I am gonna shoot 100 grain 4 blade muzzy the old style not mx4
> 
> 
> Sent from my long range smoke signal device


FMJ's ? What happened to the 2419's?


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

LvToHunt said:


> FMJ's ? What happened to the 2419's?


Swaged ends means broke nocks. 


Sent from my long range smoke signal device


----------



## LvToHunt (May 10, 2011)

I figured since you had 4 doz. of them you would stay w/ them. Are the nocks breaking because the bow is too powerful? There has got to be some uni-bushings out there somewhere.


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

LvToHunt said:


> I figured since you had 4 doz. of them you would stay w/ them. Are the nocks breaking because the bow is too powerful? There has got to be some uni-bushings out there somewhere.


yup when the string hits the stop it splits the nocks. nope there arent i have tried everywhere. even called easton and arizona who made em for easton


----------



## LvToHunt (May 10, 2011)

There has to be some in drawer somewhere in somebody's shop. I'm assuming the FMJ's are working out well?


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

LvToHunt said:


> There has to be some in drawer somewhere in somebody's shop. I'm assuming the FMJ's are working out well?


Yes the fmj's are doing great


Sent from my long range smoke signal device


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Aight AT this is my sign off message. I have held up my end after being un- banned and provided details of the x-roid here and tried to not ruffle any feathers. I wouldn't have even showed it here but I wanted breathn, Hanover, and Onestringer to get credit for their part of the build. I will not be posting in this thread anymore or any thread for that matter. If you are curious to what this bow does at 120lbs or curious to see turkey and deer kill footage with it you will need to look me up. This is nothing against you AT members trust me your part of the reason I have stuck around and put a couple videos up and answered a few questions. If you have questions about a frankenbow or high poundage bow build look me up I am always willing to help. Thanks for the good times and friends I have made off this site. Take care may your blood trails lead to gut piles. 

whack&stack




Sent from my long range smoke signal device


----------



## badbow148 (Dec 5, 2006)

Good luck man nice seeing, learning and talking with you Badbow


----------

